# Debate User @CookofDoom242 on Netorare, Futa, Randbot2020 as a father, and Jewish Organisations



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Lets Fucking Go! said:


> It's not Cook was in the green room most of the show having a meltdown in voice chat about Warski and Kyler not defending Rand harder, and generally just crying that his master got felted.


Shut up you stupid fucking kike, jewish hands typed this. Who are you? You seem to have a large amount of knowledge of the server/show are you Carl? If it is fucking you Carl you are fucked you stupid faggot.

Edit: CookofDoom's dox: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/debat...r-and-jewish-organisations.94798/post-9443451


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut up you stupid fucking kike, jewish hands typed this. Who are you? You seem to have a large amount of knowledge of the server/show are you Carl? If it is fucking you Carl you are fucked you stupid faggot.


Are you a high-functioning autist? Do you play with trains?


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

Spoiler: NSFW


















						User CookOfDoom242 » nhentai: hentai doujinshi and manga
					

archived 12 Jul 2021 04:46:30 UTC




					archive.md
				



based and futanari pilled.


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> View attachment 2337644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT A MINUTE THAT ISN'T MEIN KAMPF


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Lets Fucking Go! said:


> Eh, I'm glad Warski and Kyler pretended to be asleep and constantly walking away and shit so that PPP could just wail on this little Aussie fag. Fuck this pretend White Nationalist. Nothing but a Loli-loving, alcoholic loser, who needs to stop streaming and cheating on his wife with Polish e-thots, and get back to ACTUALLY RAISING YOUR WHITE CHILD!
> 
> It doesn't do any good to have white children if you are only going to teach them to be alcoholic spergs who sit on their ass and blame every single problem they have on Jews, niggers and whoever else. How could the white race be superior when you talk about every other race like they have super powers and we are just at whatever Our Jewish Overlord's whims are at the moment?


 Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.


Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Oh no, how could anyone figure out *Discord*? One of the most popular community clients out there, it's a mystery!
> 
> So wrapped up in being a victim you can't even see how fucking stupid you sound to anyone who isn't in your hugbox.


Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.


AltisticRight said:


> Gayops on a public forum, seems like Abo Alcohol Syndrome is airborne.


The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

wtf is this shit. Warning, highly islamic:





						19.jpg - ImageTwist
					

ImageTwist -provides free image hosting and photo uploading service for social networks, forums, blogs and websites.



					imagetwist.com


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


Why are several of your favorite hentais tagged netorare?


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air.


Based. Rand got bricked and felted live and his bushpig wife and kids had to watch him be humiliated by a fat Canadian.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


Right, PPP is going after Rand. Nowhere does that include you or your shitty discord. You're doing the same bullshit you cry about.

Also lol he's a big tough guy, don't fuck with him guys. Real bigtime shit larping as a wignat


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> wtf is this shit. Warning, highly islamic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of the Wignat, how is Nippon drawn paedophilia gonna save the White race and win us the culture war?
Will futas and NTR defeat the left?


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

"Chicks with dicks will save the west." Cookofdoom242


----------



## A Logging Company (Jul 12, 2021)

Lady Maga would be a better father figure than Rand, Britney Spears crossdressing and all. He is much less of an annoying faggot than Rand is, despite being a literal, that's for sure.


AltisticRight said:


> Absolute state of the Wignat, how is Nippon drawn paedophilia gonna save the White race and win us the culture war?
> Will futas and NTR defeat the left?


I'd say if they voluntarily cuckold themselves and raise the children of better white men. But then I remembered how obsessed these guys are with black men having sex with white women. I don't think they can conceive of the notion of a white woman cheating with anyone who was not named Tyrone.


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.



Constantly being drunk off your ass in front of your kid and ignoring him to stream for 8 hours at a time is NOT good parenting. That is NOT how you get your child to "lead the white man into a brighter future" that's how you get a kid who resents his father, resents his lot in life, will continue the cycle of alchoholism, and will accomplish nothing because he'll work toward nothing, because he'll be far too busy worrying about how the Jews got another on them, and they are just such all powerful supergods that the white man can't do nothing to stop their brain control that keeps them drinking incessantly. How could you not be an alchoholic with all the kikes constantly breaking into your house and pouring bottles down your throat?

 Is it the jews that make you jerk off to japanese pervert drawings?

It's a pretty open discord, I've been following off since about the time that Carl faggot was showing off pictures of a co-worker that he was thirsting after and he also was also talking about how he would find excuses to rub against her ass at work but was too much of a bitch to actually talk to her and ended up embarassing himself super hard. And I just knew it was gonna be an interesting bunch of folks, then there's the constant jew accusations and constant talk of who is a mossad agent. It's all good fun. You people are an embarrassment to the white race.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

Lets Fucking Go! said:


> And I just knew it was gonna be an interesting bunch of folks


Yeah rand attracts some strange people. Years ago, xander was talking to some rando in rand's discord VC. He spouted the usual talking points about da jooos but I noticed his avatar was a scaly, so I dug into him and found him in an ERP server. To the surprise of no one, the guy with a scaly avatar who talks about the kikes turned out to be a degenerate. 



Spoiler



I woudlnt' be surprised if this cook guy is the same guy. They talk exactly the same way and are both Greater Perverts


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Right, PPP is going after Rand. Nowhere does that include you or your shitty discord. You're doing the same bullshit you cry about.
> 
> Also lol he's a big tough guy, don't fuck with him guys. Real bigtime shit larping as a wignat


You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.


Make one post without mentioning jews.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Full doxxxx of Rand and his bogan family have been on page one of this thread for months, why is it suddenly a problem?




Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband. The dox being here was an issue, but no one really payed attention until PPP, who works for Hope not Hate, and (((warkis)) along with his faggot boyfriend podawful showed it to 100s if not a 1000 people these past few days. PPP that stupid fucking christcuck was saying he was going to try to take the Zergling from Rand. This isnt a fucking game.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.


yeah ban evasion is a real issue, you even got some dumb australian wife beating cunt trying to tell us why hes not an abo fucker making account after account, doing dumb shit like just dropping slurs against tos all the time.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

Rand's wife is literally jewish so you can't hate all of them.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> yeah ban evasion is a real issue, you even got some dumb australian wife beating cunt trying to tell us why hes not an abo fucker making account after account, doing dumb shit like just dropping slurs against tos all the time.


You stupid fucking kike I mentioned they were different websites. Rand got banned from every place to send in a superchat imaginable because Bronx blogger and leftists would do the bidding of the jews and take him off. He got banned from trovo, dlive, twitter many times, and a host of other sites because the jews do fear the message getting out. We are prepared for this. Mike has to deal with the same issues with TRS, but to a bigger degree since the kikes are really after him. Also you stupid fucking faggot why should Rand censor himself? Fuck the TOS it is a jewish document made to censor white men, and stop organizations like the NJP from taking off. Rand was even willing to stop using some slurs on some sites, even though Nolzy and I let a few slip here and there. It is just so fun to say nigger, only a jew would sneer be offended by that.


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking kike I mentioned they were different websites. Rand got banned from every place to send in a superchat imaginable because Bronx blogger and leftists would do the bidding of the jews and take him off. He got banned from trovo, dlive, twitter many times, and a host of other sites because the jews do fear the message getting out. We are prepared for this. Mike has to deal with the same issues with TRS, but to a bigger degree since the kikes are really after him. Also you stupid fucking faggot why should Rand censor himself? Fuck the TOS it is a jewish document made to censor white men, and stop organizations like the NJP from taking off. Rand was even willing to stop using some slurs on some sites, even though Nolzy and I let a few slip here and there. It is just so fun to say nigger, only a jew would sneer be offended by that.




Now it's time for a Shoah on YOU, goyim.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.


You're okay with a half kike child leading the white race? 


CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband. The dox being here was an issue, but no one really payed attention until PPP, who works for Hope not Hate, and (((warkis)) along with his faggot boyfriend podawful showed it to 100s if not a 1000 people these past few days. PPP that stupid fucking christcuck was saying he was going to try to take the Zergling from Rand. This isnt a fucking game.


The only person Rand has to blame for his dox is he himself for being so drunk firing up his webcam live on stream and showing his personal facebook on stream. Or is that the kikes fault for owning the liquor companies Rand loves?


CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking kike I mentioned they were different websites. Rand got banned from every place to send in a superchat imaginable because Bronx blogger and leftists would do the bidding of the jews and take him off. He got banned from trovo, dlive, twitter many times, and a host of other sites because the jews do fear the message getting out. We are prepared for this. Mike has to deal with the same issues with TRS, but to a bigger degree since the kikes are really after him. Also you stupid fucking faggot why should Rand censor himself? Fuck the TOS it is a jewish document made to censor white men, and stop organizations like the NJP from taking off. Rand was even willing to stop using some slurs on some sites, even though Nolzy and I let a few slip here and there. It is just so fun to say nigger, only a jew would sneer be offended by that.


The Jews love Rand because he shows the world exactly what fools most wignats are. If Rand is really the best the white race has left  whitey is fucked. Can you point out in history where Jew's created ToS agreements to fuck whitey and Mike the Kike marrying Enoch? Niggers a great word and all however when you have to use it and kike every other sentence the meaning gets lost but you're too niggerish IQ to know that.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.


I like that you're so stupid you think everyone is on your level so we couldn't possibly understand you use a Discord for a specific purpose, one of the purposes Discord was built for even. You actually think government agencies would give a fuck about what a bunch of drunk, loli-obessed losers who don't actually *do anything except bitch and moan online? *Rand doesn't do anything except stream, where exactly are the grand plans that keep getting ruined to save the white race?

You bitch about censorship but laud how great your censorship is about keeping your hugbox a hugbox. Larp harder, child lover.

If Rand was anything to look up to he wouldn't have crawled back to the Gunt after putting him on blast for having a fucking miscarriage. Takes real balls to do that, real balls shriveled up and useless inside him.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Jul 12, 2021)

"TOS is a Jewish document." The one and only TOS. Please don't ban this guy, because this has been hilarious so far.


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 12, 2021)

Me262PrinceOfTurboJet said:


> "TOS is a Jewish document." The one and only TOS. Please don't ban this guy, because this has been hilarious so far.


Yeah. I agree. I like getting to go back and forth with retards occasionally. Makes these kind of sites fun.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


I was referring to the drunken abo talking about gayops on a public forum (this) you blithering druken cunt. No one gives a shit about some ACT FedGov Parasite's gayass discord server. Seriously, ACT should be moved to the middle of Northern Territory with all the Abos. Capital Territory more like Cuckold Territory. 



CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand got banned from every place


Rand got banned from 109 platforms over 350 times but it was never his fault. 

CookofDoom more like CoomofDoom, keep jerking off to Nippon futa shotacon hentai. Which Jewish organisation explains the 1488TB of NTR futa comics in your cum covered harddrives? Did the ADL and Hope not Hate open that 8475 ehentai links in your browser?


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> based and futanari pilled.


_Hmm, I wonder what futanari is, it must something to fight Jewish subversion and save the white race with the right pathos that's so needed in a dissident movement..._

_Faggot confirmed._


----------



## heathercho (Jul 12, 2021)

lol
CuckofDoom calm down.

Rand is a bad Australian. He's a disappointment to us all. He's raising little bastard Centrelink goblins.

Also Futa, huh? I'm glad my small eyed people have fucked up your great white brain super good.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jul 12, 2021)

Lol you like cuck hentai


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jul 12, 2021)

Almost as funny as the guy who ran a blacked twitter account and read ntr doujins


----------



## Barbarus (Jul 12, 2021)

Man who hates niggers and Jews also loves to whack himself off to Japanese comic books. Niggers don't even do that, Jews control it. Imagine being such a superior white man you're literally lower than niggers and Jews.


----------



## NibbaBibba (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking kike I mentioned they were different websites. Rand got banned from every place to send in a superchat imaginable because Bronx blogger and leftists would do the bidding of the jews and take him off. He got banned from trovo, dlive, twitter many times, and a host of other sites because the jews do fear the message getting out. We are prepared for this. Mike has to deal with the same issues with TRS, but to a bigger degree since the kikes are really after him. Also you stupid fucking faggot why should Rand censor himself? Fuck the TOS it is a jewish document made to censor white men, and stop organizations like the NJP from taking off. Rand was even willing to stop using some slurs on some sites, even though Nolzy and I let a few slip here and there. It is just so fun to say nigger, only a jew would sneer be offended by that.


You sounds like a non-white, you're probably some fucking half-nigger abo. Did you type all that shit after huffing some gas and beating your imaginary white wife?


----------



## Ripple (Jul 12, 2021)

What were Hitler’s views on futanari dōjin?


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Jul 12, 2021)

I couldn't find a "Savior of the White Race" bingo card. But I'm sure even just the past couple of pages would fill out the whole fucking thing lmfao.


----------



## jason analberg (Jul 12, 2021)

I bet 20 dollars this guy is actually hispanic or something.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 12, 2021)

I will get MATI at you just because you like NTR. Fucking gross cuckold, get some therapy.


----------



## Null (Jul 12, 2021)

These are the people who watch the Ralph Retort


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Jul 12, 2021)

How does viewing futanari help save the culture war, Sir!?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 12, 2021)

Futanari is basically same as a pre-operative MTF so yeah, you are into tranny, a closet one maybe but still troon.


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jul 12, 2021)

Lol wignats like peepee.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Fuck the TOS it is a jewish document made to censor white men, and stop organizations


Holy shit, I think we've discovered the one 1488 boy who actually buys into Hitlers real idealogy.

For those of you not complete schizos, Authoritarianism was Hitlers means to an end of world wide tribalistic racial anarchy believing that all races should compete against each other for resources, and that the "aryans" are inherently the best.

The jewish part comes in where they believe that all institutions, agreements, documents, concepts, and ideas which seek to in any way promote cooperation or harmony between these racial tribes is inherently 'jewish' and made to basically keep non jews as compliant slaves. Such institutions including peace treaties, national alliances, and all religion. Each individual jew is a living human avatar of such control, like a wifi node or some shit.

I have never actually seen one of these specimens in the wild before... how fitting that she is... as she is.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 12, 2021)

Would you fuck a cute Jewish futanari?


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jul 12, 2021)

I don't know if this schitzo is a poe, but it is a joy seeing crazy people duke it out with nothing of value on the line, much like a bum fight.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut up you stupid fucking kike, jewish hands typed this. Who are you? You seem to have a large amount of knowledge of the server/show are you Carl? If it is fucking you Carl you are fucked you stupid faggot.


Like I said before buddy, either this account is top tier satire - and if that is the case props to you I have had a great chuckle at you over the past few days - or you need to get help. Seriously, all this shit you read on /pol/ is fucking insane, it's made you as unhinged and detached from reality as Randbot himself.

How someone can be "pro-White", when supporting people like Ralph and Rand having kids is beyond me, both of them have no business having children and if it wasn't for the internet would screaming at people, selling pens from a cup on the pavement. Ralph is a petty, unhinged, uncaring alcoholic, and Rand is a drunken sycophant who will cuck to someone who has done something unforgivable for an extra 10 clicks on a backwater streaming site.


----------



## byuu (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband.


Hitler sterilised useless alcoholics like your Mensch Ralph and Rand.
Maybe he had the right idea.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 12, 2021)

Isn't Rand's wife a literal Abo?


I'm certain she is.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 12, 2021)

Since we're talking about eugenics I've got an honest question @CookofDoom242: who would win in a fight between Rand and Moviebob?

Honestly my money is on Moviebob, Rand would literally get raped. 400 pounds of pure pent up incel rage vs a barely functioning aboholic? No joke, they would find Rand's severed head in a ditch, plastered in makeup to resemble Nostalgia Chick.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 12, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Since we're talking about eugenics I've got an honest question @CookofDoom242: who would win in a fight between Rand and Moviebob?
> 
> Honestly my money is on Moviebob, Rand would literally get raped. 400 pounds of pure pent up incel rage vs a barely functioning aboholic? No joke, they would find Rand's severed head in a ditch, plastered in makeup to resemble Nostalgia Chick.


Can we make this the thread instead? Movieblob would definitely pull hair and use his nails so there's that. I see Rand biting more.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 opinion on the NAACP


----------



## Chris Chad (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 how do japanese cartoon women with penises help us save the White race?


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 12, 2021)

What is Netorare? Also, welcome to the having a thread club. You have fans in the *FAN FORUM*


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jul 12, 2021)

Basically the way I see it is if you watch cartoon porn you have no right to argument on any adult topic. Imagine any political politician or prominent figure getting caught with that on their computer they would be called out and made to be a laughing stock by the general public and lose all credibility.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 12, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> What is Netorare? Also, welcome to the having a thread club. You have fans in the *FAN FORUM*


NTR is cuck porn. Literally translates as cuck porn. I just checked out his nhentai page and he's favorited a bunch more of weird porn. Futa (trannies) and tentacle porn. He's violently jacking off while everyone laughs at him.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> NTR is cuck porn. Literally translates as cuck porn. I just checked out his nhentai page and he's favorited a bunch more of weird porn. Futa (trannies) and tentacle porn. He's violently jacking off while everyone laughs at him.


Don't go too hard in this weird porn thing or Weeb Wars people (mainly gator's socks) will come here to defend the sanctity of weird porn because they are men of culture.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 you are a literal cuck and homosexual as seen by your taste in hentai, defending a man with a very low IQ that married a obvious jew making his children jewish as well. The state of Ralph's fans is hilarious.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Steely Dan (Jul 12, 2021)

>Futa
Eh, I can understand it if you're a young guy with a shriveled dick and you fap everyday. You can fall into looking at some funny stuff that way.

>NTR aka, literal cuckshit


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 12, 2021)

Steely Dan said:


> >Futa
> Eh, I can understand it if you're a young guy with a shriveled dick and you fap everyday. You can fall into looking at some funny stuff that way.
> 
> >NTR aka, literal cuckshit


Cookofdoom more like cuckandcoom


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.


@Mustard get a laugh at this guy


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 12, 2021)

The hentai manga shown at the top-right screenshot seems to be mother-son incest ("Musuko" means son in Japanese), ewwwww, does your mother know about this?


----------



## We Are The Witches (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> wtf is this shit. Warning, highly islamic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I see this:


----------



## Sammich (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband. The dox being here was an issue, but no one really payed attention until PPP, who works for Hope not Hate, and (((warkis)) along with his faggot boyfriend podawful showed it to 100s if not a 1000 people these past few days. PPP that stupid fucking christcuck was saying he was going to try to take the Zergling from Rand. This isnt a fucking game.


Listen man, I like Rand more than most, but what father streams drunk off his ass while his son is going unattended?  What husband sets on his ass and streams drunk for pennies instead of going out and providing for his family?  I mean, he might be a good friend, but if he was the type of friend that Ralph needs, he would call him out for being a fucking drunk pill popping faggot, he would felt him for shitting on the grandfather of his child.  Accusing PPP and surfer of workign for hope not hate is one of the stupidest things i've ever heard.  Come on, you gotta know how fucking terrible you are looking bud.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm pretty sure if the gestapo were going door to door and saw an anime porn book sitting on your coffee table the book would be burnt along side the works of jewish "sexologists" and you'd be shipped off to Belzac. Anime is neither "based" or "red-pilled". It's degenerate consumer filth from a country where the age of consent is 13. It has convinced a generation of "white" men to embrace troonery, pedophilia and inceldom. 
So are you a troon, kiddy-diddler or incel there, guy?


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 12, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Listen man, I like R more than most, but what father streams drunk off his ass while his son is going unattended?  What husband sets on his ass and streams drunk for pennies instead of going out and providing for his family?


Ladies and guntlemen fill in the gap who is he refering too which of the 2 fine examples of the white race?


----------



## Lobotomized_Chicken (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone keeping count of how many times this guy uses random and unrelated slurs in his posts?


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 12, 2021)

Lobotomized_Chicken said:


> Anyone keeping count of how many times this guy uses random and unrelated slurs in his posts?


He has used Jewish 5 times, I would have to count the other threads.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 12, 2021)

Lobotomized_Chicken said:


> Anyone keeping count of how many times this guy uses random and unrelated slurs in his posts?


It just filters to Zalgotext in my brain these days.

Where'd this savior poster go? Did we break his spirit that quickly? I thought Randland had a strong corporate policy of stealing from America and standing their ground but they've just taken the pussificiation and victimhood status of sorority girls.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 12, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> It just filters to Zalgotext in my brain these days.
> 
> Where'd this savior poster go? Did we break his spirit that quickly? I thought Randland had a strong corporate policy of stealing from America and standing their ground but they've just taken the pussificiation and victimhood status of sorority girls.


We byuud that nigger ADD ANOTHER ONE TO THE KILL COUNT BOYS!


----------



## Left Ass Cheek (Jul 12, 2021)

Internet wignats being the hypermasculine aryan saviors of western civilization that the western world is in desperate need of is possibly my favorite psyop to see people fall for.

They're all dumb faggots who love cuckshit, always. It's just a matter of time when they show their true colors.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Jul 12, 2021)

Well CuckOfCoom you've been fairly amusing and probably thread worthy I though you were a parody account I ain't so sure now, y'all done and shamed this faggot into silence fucking  based and farm pilled pure Aryan soul loves anime got btfo by internet autist also if you are a wignat you'd be shot like a nigger.


----------



## byuu (Jul 12, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> We byuud that nigger ADD ANOTHER ONE TO THE KILL COUNT BOYS!


Hey, don't compare me with a literal cuck.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey @CookofDoom242, where you cucked by a Jew?


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 12, 2021)

byuu said:


> Hey, don't compare me with a literal cuck.


Sorry m8 don't kill yourself again the DDOS was really annoying.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 12, 2021)

Rand is an aboriginal and instead of sniffing solvents he drinks them. Rand is a disgrace for the convicts, and would be way less embarrassing mess, had he not thinned most of his braincells away. Rand is pretty close, but it is actually the juice instead of the jews that has the most negative impact on his life.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand is a great father, and a good man.


tell that to his dead child who ralph got to mock the death of with nary an apology or admission of what he did or how fucked up it was or even an honest attempt to treat rand or his kids better, hell ralph is still lying saying he didnt do it even though he tweeted it out


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Jul 12, 2021)

Is this the Eric Cartman school of debate where when you start losing cause you have no point to make you say screw you guys I'm going home and claim victory?

Come on @CookofDoom242 Ill speak in a language you can understand. Do something you nigger kike faggot.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 you might not like it, but this is what the true saviors of the white race look like


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


Maybe you need better opsec then. I’ve been in and out of that discord like 6 times, I only have 1 account and it’s a namefag account. Two of those times I could see almost everything. There was wall-to-wall loli. Care to explain how this will save the white race?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 12, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> Basically the way I see it is if you watch cartoon porn you have no right to argument on any adult topic. Imagine any political politician or prominent figure getting caught with that on their computer they would be called out and made to be a laughing stock by the general public and lose all credibility.


Ted Cruz got caught watching MILF/Stepmother porn. But then again at least it wasn’t loli


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 12, 2021)

I can't tell which is more humiliating to be caught with, cuck or futa porn?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 Why are you a sexually degenerate pedophile? How is you being a coomer saving the white race?


----------



## byuu (Jul 12, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> @CookofDoom242 Why are you a sexually degenerate pedophile? How is you being a coomer saving the white race?


He's keeping the white race strong and pure by not procreating.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 12, 2021)

hah, futafag


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband.



How do his balls taste? This is some GAYYYY shit.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Jul 12, 2021)

Another saviour of the huwhites revealed to be turned on by degenerate fetishes, imagine my shock. Next you'll all be telling me this guy isn't actually white


----------



## Hellion (Jul 12, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 - do you by any chance grimace after drinking carbonated beverages...?


----------



## GreenJacket (Jul 12, 2021)

Some internet sperg talks about jews and futa. Israel is saved guys wignats owned.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 12, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> So are you a troon, kiddy-diddler or incel there, guy?


I can answer that, all three.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 12, 2021)

With how often this guy refers to himself and Randbot as "aryans", I am 99.% sure that he is as white as Fuentes, CWC and mystery meat Dingo. Probably Hispanic like every other AF fag. 

Cuckofdoom, go outside, interact with real 3D people and stop living your life on the internet. Spending hours on Discord VCs is not a replacement for human interaction, especially when you only spend time in your little hugbox where you and the other Rand schizos simply reaffirm each other's paranoia about the outside world while sharing degenerate cartoon porn in lieu of having contact with actual women. 
Although judging by your cartoon porn taste, you might not be all that interested in real women...

Rand is not saving the white race, he is not a good father, doesn't even seem like a good person from what I've seen. He is an alcoholic bum that is desperate to be able to make enough money streaming so he doesn't have to work. Tell me, what good father sacrifices their children's wellbeing so that he can sit on his ass, drunk out of his mind, for most of the day screaming incoherently at a computer screen (and also verbally abusing his wife in front of the entire world)?
Is that the ubermensch way?
You people are a complete fucking joke. I really thought you were just a satire account but no, you people really are this stupid.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 12, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> You people are a complete fucking joke. I really thought you were just a satire account but no, you people really are this stupid.


exactly, it took me forever to realize he actually was so delusional he could bring this up to us and make us agree to enter his weird cope world outside reality


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Are you a high-functioning autist? Do you play with trains?


A jew calling  a goy with pattern recognition, an autist. I dont play with trains you fucking kike. Keep typing Moshe you are scared.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Also who fucking made this board? You kikes are so afaird you have a whole board one me so you can report to your masters in the (((ADL))) and (((SPLC))). I never posted here, what kike garbage is this to move the posts and remove context? Talmudic tatics that would make haaretz blush.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> A jew calling  a goy with pattern recognition, an autist. I dont play with trains you fucking kike. Keep typing Moshe you are scared.


You do read cuck and tranny porn though. A true aryan lmfao


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Also who fucking made this board? You kikes are so afaird you have a whole board one me so you can report to your masters in the (((ADL))) and (((SPLC))). I never posted here, what kike garbage is this to move the posts and remove context? Talmudic tatics that would make haaretz blush.


It's a thread not a board you fucking schizo retard.


----------



## byuu (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> A jew calling  a goy with pattern recognition, an autist. I dont play with trains you fucking kike. Keep typing Moshe you are scared.


If it's Jewish not to masturbate to Anime child and cuck porn then I'd rather circumcise myself.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> Yeah rand attracts some strange people. Years ago, xander was talking to some rando in rand's discord VC. He spouted the usual talking points about da jooos but I noticed his avatar was a scaly, so I dug into him and found him in an ERP server. To the surprise of no one, the guy with a scaly avatar who talks about the kikes turned out to be a degenerate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That isnt me you stupid kike. I dont even know who that is supposed to be, I dont remember that faggot in our server. I do remember Wellfish allowing in plates with gay niggers and confirmed feds, which I am sure you are apart of.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> That isnt me you stupid kike. I dont even know who that is supposed to be, I dont remember that faggot in our server. I do remember Wellfish allowing in plates with gay niggers and confirmed feds, which I am sure you are apart of.


Everyone I don't like is Plates and Jews: A treatise on Internet Arguments and how to win every time.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 12, 2021)

Your IQ must be subsaharan level if you don't get that your off topic sperging was moved to a new THREAD so you don't shit up the original one, but apparently technology seems like black magic to you since you can't comprehend it.  

Also since it's missing from this thread, the shining example of the aryan ubermensch, complete with alcoholism and brain damage:


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> exactly, it took me forever to realize he actually was so delusional he could bring this up to us and make us agree to enter his weird cope world outside reality


Yeah thats why you have this whole hugbox centeral where you alog Rand 24/7 without any fucking sensisble white men slapping some sense into you? You people are fucking delusional christcucks who managed to get kicked out of Randland 109 times.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Crevasse-hole said:


> Another saviour of the huwhites revealed to be turned on by degenerate fetishes, imagine my shock. Next you'll all be telling me this guy isn't actually white


I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yeah thats why you have this whole hugbox centeral





CookofDoom242 said:


> who managed to get kicked out of Randland 109 times.


how is it a hugbox if rand is the one refusing to talk openly? this is contradictory, rand is the one blocking and banning not me. see this is delusional and its these blatant contradictions that make you sound like a parody. 



CookofDoom242 said:


> without any fucking sensisble white men slapping some sense into you?


like rand tried to do to his wife, also he married a jewess so less white men for the future courtesy of rand. 



CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


"little billy why are there people sending me cum tributes"
"you see mom i had to prove i was white on the kiwiforums, they dont understand only rand can form a censor heavy hugbox"
i wonder how many people will accept your slur usage and also your addiction to gay and cuckold pornography


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


Yeah, you look exactly like an anime fan. Go take a shower, I can see the stink even in that low light picture.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


You're hiding your putrid receding chin. Most women would find your taste in porn disgusting, your genetics are vile and nobody would have sex with you. Get surgery, disgusting.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> how is it a hugbox if rand is the one refusing to talk openly? this is contradictory, rand is the one blocking and banning not me. see this is delusional and its these blatant contradictions that make you sound like a parody.
> 
> 
> like rand tried to do to his wife, also he married a jewess so less white men for the future courtesy of rand.
> ...


We do allow discussion we dont allow subversive kikes which is what you kiwifags, plates were doing joining as Tollen every fucking second it was annoying. Rand doesnt slap his wife those are christcuck lies told by the fat leaf. His wife is also not a kike she is pure blood aryan and I am tired of you feds trying to sow discontent by saying she is. I am sure you would know about faggot and cuck porngraphy, but I dont. Like my pagan ancestors I actually go out there I am not scared of degeneracy, like you are christcuck, I am a satanist.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 12, 2021)

OK now I'm back to believing this is all satire. Posting a picture when baited, claiming to be a satanist, it's just way too over the top, nobody can be this retarded, can they?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> we dont allow subversive kikes


aka anything we disagree on is banned so we cant bring it up but if we agree on all but maybe tiny issues then we can stay and lick boots like you, no motherfucker if you dont let us on then your bitching that lefties should allow people they find abhorrent in the extreme like nazis or rand falls flat. its hypocrisy. 



CookofDoom242 said:


> second it was annoying.


youre annoying to twitter so ralph and co should delete their ban evading accounts



CookofDoom242 said:


> His wife is also not a kike she is pure blood aryan and I am tired of you feds trying to sow discontent by saying she is


so another verboten topic? gee sure is convenient anything no matter how unserious the accusation is cant be brought up in your hugbox



CookofDoom242 said:


> am sure you would know about faggot and cuck porngraphy


i dont actually



CookofDoom242 said:


> but I dont


you do though your account led back to futa and netorare you cuckold faggot.



CookofDoom242 said:


> ike my pagan ancestors I actually go out there I am not scared of degeneracy, like you are christcuck, I am a satanist.


your pagan ancestors were literally raped and bred by christians and had their entire culture erased like a common nigger. my great great great great grand dad fucked your great great great great great grandmother and allowed the goat that sired your line a pitty fuck when her holes were thoroughly used in the service of the cause of christian nation


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 12, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> OK now I'm back to believing this is all satire. Posting a picture when baited, claiming to be a satanist, it's just way too over the top, nobody can be this retarded, can they?


You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking satanist and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking satanist and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


>watching randbot
Nah I think everyone here is good without watching that


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


Who lied to you?


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


You look pretty Jewish to me there buddy


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking satanist and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


You've got a cut dick, admit it.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

@CookofDoom242  You also have negative-cancel tilt and a looong midface.... 3/10 face. *Incel confirmed.* How tall are you?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am a satanist


What domination? You're too much of a bitch to be LaVeyan.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking satanist and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


Ok there little buddy calm down. First of all, everyone already knew what Rand looked like, you can't get doxxxxxed twice, but way to go pointing out it's him in the picture for the 2 people who didnt already know.
Secondly some sage advice, stop listening to schitzo aussies online, put down Siege and the weird porn, grow a chin and get some sunlight, or you are getting culled from the white race when the time comes for being a larpy incel faggot.
Thank God we dont actually have to rely on the likes of you, or whites would really be fucked.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yeah thats why you have this whole hugbox centeral where you alog Rand 24/7 without any fucking sensisble white men slapping some sense into you? You people are fucking delusional christcucks who managed to get kicked out of Randland 109 times.


Rand is so uninteresting that Ive never looked at his thread. Based off of how you are presenting him my assumptions were correct and I am gonna keep away from anything related to Rand.

PPP won


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

FELTED


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> We do allow discussion we dont allow subversive kikes which is what you kiwifags, plates were doing joining as Tollen every fucking second it was annoying. Rand doesnt slap his wife those are christcuck lies told by the fat leaf. His wife is also not a kike she is pure blood aryan and I am tired of you feds trying to sow discontent by saying she is. I am sure you would know about faggot and cuck porngraphy, but I dont. Like my pagan ancestors I actually go out there I am not scared of degeneracy, like you are christcuck, I am a satanist.


uh...you know pagans were all about dude fuckin right? we both come from a long line of proud, white, woad-covered warriors... that loved fuckin eachother out on campaign.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> His wife is also not a kike she is pure blood aryan and I am tired of you feds trying to sow discontent by saying she is.


"Aryans"


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> "Aryans"
> View attachment 2340906View attachment 2340907


And remember if the woman is a jew the kids are too rand is actively raising jewish children he's clearly a mossad asset.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yeah thats why you have this whole hugbox centeral where you alog Rand 24/7 without any fucking sensisble white men slapping some sense into you? You people are fucking delusional christcucks who managed to get kicked out of Randland 109 times.


First we're Kikes now we're Christians would you choose one religion and accuse us of it already.


CookofDoom242 said:


> We do allow discussion we dont allow subversive kikes which is what you kiwifags, plates were doing joining as Tollen every fucking second it was annoying. Rand doesnt slap his wife those are christcuck lies told by the fat leaf. His wife is also not a kike she is pure blood aryan and I am tired of you feds trying to sow discontent by saying she is. I am sure you would know about faggot and cuck porngraphy, but I dont. Like my pagan ancestors I actually go out there I am not scared of degeneracy, like you are christcuck, I am a satanist.


So why did Rand used to tell others on SS that she is Jew and part Abo? She's a majority Jew blood carrying women and that equates to Rand's hatred of the Jew.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is a post of his on a Satanist form




Link|Archive


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


my nigga looks like peanut butter gamer


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 13, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> Here is a post of his on a Satanist form
> View attachment 2340925
> Link|Archive


...... ITS NOT A SATIRICAL SOCK?  ....... praise god for he has given us a new cow.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> my nigga looks like peanut butter gamer
> View attachment 2340927


HAHAHAHA our proud, white ancestors would have totaly fought over him. hed be the center of attention of any warparty.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 13, 2021)

What the fuck is this shit? @CookofDoom242
Link|Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2021)

Satanist neonazi futa NTR incest Nip drawing consumer, fan of a drunken alcoholic abo and fat pillpopping wigger, thinks everything under the sun is either "plates", "kikes", "feds" or a mixture of all three, feels the need to put the fucking ADL and SPLC is triple parenthesis, as if there's a single person on the planet that doesn't know they're Jewish.

Every unironic kill report viewer is like this.

I was the one that gave you your own thread, goy. I am 100% Ashkenazi Jewish. You can find my synagogue's location under my username if you want to rape the optics. I distribute free corn syrup to the goyim, making them fat and incapable to reproduce. The Kalergi Plan is well on its way and us Jews will soon dominate, you goyim will pay for the Holocaust, this is all prophesised by The Elders of Zion.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m honestly fucking confused. Is the guy genuinely retarded, a genius troll, or gets off on the idea of being humiliated? This is just like that guy who was arguing about breeding his white girlfriend and that other guy who was sperging about blacked hentai lmao




CookofDoom242 said:


> A jew calling  a goy with pattern recognition, an autist. I dont play with trains you fucking kike. Keep typing Moshe you are scared.


The only pattern you can recognize is what set of dick and balls looks the best on a woman


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 13, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> Here is a post of his on a Satanist form
> View attachment 2340925
> Link|Archive


Aww look at the cute edgy teenager. So cute when they hail Satan on the internet.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm getting cut by 1488 layers of edge. Gonna have to have a talk with the Rabbi about this one.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2021)

No, coomers who consume NTR futanari incest Jap pictures won't go to paradise.
https://archive.md/wip/EfDbHhttps://archive.md/twh0p
WTF am I reading? A three dimensional Fourier Transform makes more sense than this gibberish.
https://archive.md/1Y5iI


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> my nigga looks like peanut butter gamer
> View attachment 2340927


Nah pbg has a better jawline than this sperg. Pretty fucking embarrassing. I hope this retard posts his address next to show us his nice ass house.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour





CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike


Your mom was definitely a fan of the petrol hour. I bet that bitch never turned down a bottle.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Your mom was definitely a fan of the petrol hour. I bet that bitch never turned down a bottle.
> View attachment 2341036


The long midface, negative-cancel-tilt (prey eyes as opposed to hunter eyes) and weak chin are the most damning. If the poor kid was born back in the day.... he would have a chance to get laid. But nowadays in the wasteland of jewish social media...women under 40 demand 8/10 Chad.
alas.......
Time to take the blackpill and accept that *IT'S OVER for Randbotcels.*
@CookofDoom242 hit up Pinky Culture he can guide you to the appropriate blackpill content, but you will have to be a little less racist to talk to those guys. Most incels ain't white brutha.
Also: >hydrokinesis. lol sperg.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Your mom was definitely a fan of the petrol hour. I bet that bitch never turned down a bottle.
> View attachment 2341036


Is that the face of foetal alcohol syndrome? 



Subhuman genetics.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Subhuman genetics.


I've seen that somewhere before...


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 13, 2021)

From his profile:


Broh... you joining the forum and getting doxed immediately is not exactly what we consider "the best opsec" in this corner of the Internet... well ... in _ANY _corner of the Internet.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man.


You know I don't like Aussies especially those with their heads bashed in with ammo crates and live in a country whose economy is hopelessly dependent on the great motherland that they hate, know nothing about and yet pretend to know everything about. 

A man who decides to live off the internet and support his family on a pittance from the internet is very irresponsible. I'd rather he be like Mundanematt, give up on being e-famous and live off the gig economy. Not for me or Kiwifarms or his braindead fans, but for his wife and child. Even Mongol taxi drivers are better than your hero. 

Just in case, Ralph reads this, I would like to say that I fully support your lifestyle so long as you cut down on your drinking and not raise your family on internet money.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Jul 13, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> View attachment 2340940
> What the fuck is this shit? @CookofDoom242
> Link|Archive



 

Not even using the white-man's occultism; some Ubermensch. This faggot is trying to unlock his Persona, while not even realizing that the best way to anime powers is to get hit by a truck and die. But perhaps that's covered in '_An Intermediates Guide To Psi-Manipulation_'.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 13, 2021)

What if he wants to get cucked by a kike? Is that what will beat da joos? Having your huwhite wife get fucked by da joos while you're in the cuck shed crying on the Internet about how great your dear bogan leader Rand is?


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 13, 2021)

What the actual fuck, white supremacist, jew and niggo hater, deviant faggot and a satanist...

Dude, did you forget to take your schizo medication? This kind of autism is so retarded I thought it was a sock troll.

Also you may want to learn how to have a discussion @CookofDoom242, having half your post calling us untermensch may make you feel like you are a "badass" and "owning us", but it only makes you seem like the mentally stunted fag you probably are.

Edit: rly?


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 13, 2021)

Despite being called Netorare, it's extremely common. Imagine being a cuckold to cartons.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi @CookofDoom242 !

I really want to know how your taste in big titty futa hentai is helping save the (((white))) race?

Since you seem adverse to answering questions around hentai, I also love Israel and if you don't respond to this post then Israel wins.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 13, 2021)

That DookofCoom either stupid or attention whoring


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 13, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> FELTED
> View attachment 2340904


Funny that he actually mentioned his Scottish "Clan McDaniel" heritage on his Gab account, so that "McDaniel" part is likely to be real.


Link
Archive


There's also a youtube channel called "Godking Alexander" that turned out to be his, didn't found anything interesting under this username expect for more edgy bitchute/dlivetv accounts and vidya related contents unfortunately.



Link
Archive


This could also be his Steam account, not really sure if it's actually him or just another equally autistic sperg tho but still I'll just leave it here.


------------------------------------------------------
Edit: He follows a random chick called "Rey" on dlive, didn't find any evidence of him simping but that could be a good start.



Archive


----------



## Hellion (Jul 13, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> View attachment 2340870



Don't know about you gorls, but my 100% white vagina has just sewn itself shut.

The smooth philtrum, and little baby hands that seem to be hiding his chin are instantly clockable.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm having a shit day but thanks to CuckofDoom for making it a little better by being a sperg


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jul 13, 2021)

Is that really you @CookofDoom242? you kinda cute bro


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 13, 2021)

If you haven't already, check out cuckofcoom's profile page.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man.


He's an alcoholic bogan who drinks heavily around his children and verbally abuses his wife. He is neither a good person nor a good father.


CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband.


Fuck off the cunt is full on pleb. An alcoholic pleb, most of us Aussies are embarrassed by cunts like him. No-one likes the rambling alcoholic fuckwit who can't help but spill his guts about fucking politics. Hence why he drinks heavily and alone at home.


CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking faggot and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


FTFY


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 13, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> Edit: He follows a random chick called "Rey" on dlive, didn't find any evidence of him simping but that could be a good start.
> View attachment 2341292


lol that's Pey, she has a thread here, she's a surprisingly normal person despite her addiction to aborting mulatto babies and her connection with the gunt. She runs the official Killstream Tik Tok (it's as retarded as it sounds but at least she puts some effort in her tiktoks) and chances are Jaden mcPaedo introduced her to Ralph


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jul 13, 2021)

I wanted this to be the new boxershorts but I have my doubts our new fren will stay around


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut up you stupid fucking kike, jewish hands typed this. Who are you? You seem to have a large amount of knowledge of the server/show are you Carl? If it is fucking you Carl you are fucked you stupid faggot.


This is what happens when you take /pol/ too seriously


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


I love how you only address the part where I mention your (as is now evident by that face dox) fucked genetics. What about the dick girls?


----------



## hupodoc (Jul 13, 2021)

Crevasse-hole said:


> I love how you only address the part where I mention your (as is now evident by that face dox) fucked genetics. What about the dick girls?


Dickgirls are BASED and REDPILLED.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


you look like randy stair


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 13, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> you look like randy stair


Watch it nigga he'll send the hitler ghost squad after you


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 13, 2021)

Seriously imagine going 1488 one minute and masturbating to animated Japanese dick girls the next


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking white you kike, I am quite handsome as well.


Well, by god, look at this little soyboy Ben 10 rump ranger. You look like a bitch or you're 13 and need to get off the internet.






CookofDoom242 said:


> You dipshit watch the fucking Petrol Hour and fucking ask instead of staying in your jewish fed echo chamber making up lies about me, rand and pond all day. I am fucking satanist and proud of it. Ask anyone who knows me, christcuck.


Hmm, Satanist. Are you SURE you are not 13-15? Maybe you'll grow out of your angsty edge-fag shit and be cool one day. Or are maybe you are just a drug-addled adult who copes with his day to day life by making braindead "edgy" takes on everything and blaming all his problems on Jews.



Ed Special said:


> faggot unironically reads shota, fucking lmao, pedo confirmed




*This is Opsec in motion.*


----------



## Ed Special (Jul 13, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faggot unironically reads shota, fucking lmao, pedo confirmed


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 13, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> View attachment 2340940
> What the fuck is this shit? @CookofDoom242
> Link|Archive




Just saw this post. I guess he isn't 13... Sad. Many such cases.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 13, 2021)

I think he wants to leave because it’s not a voice chat where he can just repeat everything we say back to us in a bad impression of the Mike Enoch Jew Voice (no doubt sourced from Mike’s wife and in-laws, great movement ya got there bud) in lieu of arguments.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 13, 2021)

Reacting to this guy is turning me into a fucking hat factory.
Incidentally where are you from, since you bring up ancestors and pagan traditions a couple of times?  And since you seem sympathetic to Israel, I'd also like to hear what you think about black people and mexicans.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Absolute state of the Wignat, how is Nippon drawn paedophilia gonna save the White race and win us the culture war?


How the hell are you supposed to "save the west" with your dick in your hand?



Xander Vickiano said:


> NTR is cuck porn. Literally translates as cuck porn.


It's a certain kind, as far as I can tell. The translation of the term indicates a sort of "stealing while you're asleep". It's the kind of cuckoldry where the woman is "stolen" from the man right from under his nose, which I assume means there's several struggle snuggle sessions before the woman starts enjoying the sex from the "thief".


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 13, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 why don't you post some actual replies instead of just seethe reacting?


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 13, 2021)

Bloitzhole said:


> Reacting to this guy is turning me into a fucking hat factory.
> Incidentally where are you from, since you bring up ancestors and pagan traditions a couple of times?  And since you seem sympathetic to Israel, I'd also like to hear what you think about black people and mexicans.


I guess that's his way of saying "I'm not mad, YOU'RE MAD!"




Buddy, why don't you answer the many important and legitimate questions posed in this thread and on your profile   Especially the really important ones:


Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I really want to know how your taste in big titty futa hentai is helping save the (((white))) race?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> Seriously imagine going 1488 one minute and masturbating to animated Japanese dick girls the next


He multitasks, clearly.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello, @CookofDoom242  , since you are back, I have a sincerely question that I must ask you:
Your favorite nhentai collection has been updated at a rapid rate since last time you are here (with more futanari and motherfucking contents because why not?). Are you... okay buddy? You seems to spending more time jerking than actually saving the white race 


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Left Ass Cheek (Jul 13, 2021)

Despite being twice the degenerate this loser will never top @YachieKicchou aka the resident niggerdick conniseur, so he's a failure in every sense as far as I'm concerned.

Jews always get the last laugh because people like you exist, Cuckedandcoomed.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes yes! I like where this is going now that we've all called him a faggot lets invite degenerates to bully him for his taste in porn.

Get both angles you know?


----------



## Left Ass Cheek (Jul 13, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Yes yes! I like where this is going now that we've all called him a faggot lets invite degenerates to bully him for his taste in porn.
> 
> Get both angles you know?


This but unironically


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 13, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Yes yes! I like where this is going now that we've all called him a faggot lets invite degenerates to bully him for his taste in porn.
> 
> Get both angles you know?


I think we need a roundtable discussion with a couple of furries, the CEO of Blacked.com, May, Derich the DSP Coomer and obviously Mr CookofDoom himself. This would unironically save the White race but (((you know who))) will never allow it


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 13, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> Hello, @CookofDoom242  , since you are back, I have a sincerely question that I must ask you:
> Your favorite nhentai collection has been updated at a rapid rate since last time you are here (with more futanari and motherfucking contents because why not?). Are you... okay buddy? You seems to spending more time jerking than actually saving the white race
> 
> 
> ...


hes getting off to being bullied here imagining we're all futas


----------



## Weird Ages (Jul 13, 2021)

I think the real question we should be asking is why he's using e-hentai over exhentai which is a much better alternative.
He probably can't get past that fucking panda nigger the kikes planted there to prevent him from accessing the website.


----------



## Lonely semen (Jul 13, 2021)

Just dropped in to type kike....this page was devoid of it.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> faggot unironically reads shota, fucking lmao, pedo confirmed


Far more likely he's the rank-and-file male weeb-- not a pedophile (probably), but suffering from Acquired Lonely-Ass Nigga Disorder and longs for the totally enveloping intimacy of a woman that he's supposed to be giving to a woman himself. The /ss/ serves as wish-fulfillment in that regard.

The cure?

*pfft* I dunno.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am fucking satanist and proud of it.


I try not to bring my religion into threads that aren't just me and @Meat Target sperging to each other about the Catholic Church, but let me explain something to you:

Satanism is not a serious religion, let alone something that will ”save the white race”. Satanism was invented by a degenerate carnie named Anton LaVey who was mad at his parents for bringing him up as a Christian. Satanism is about as serious as the Flying Spaghetti Monster, and if you think doing a blasphemous parody of the Mass will get people to treat you with anything other than contempt, think again. If you actually care about Western civilisation, you'd focus on the religion that built it. Think about it - Constantine the Great, Charlemagne and Frederick Barbarossa were all Catholics. What do you guys have? A few huts in Norway?


----------



## Ed Special (Jul 13, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Far more likely he's the rank-and-file male weeb-- not a pedophile (probably), but suffering from Acquired Lonely-Ass Nigga Disorder and longs for the totally enveloping intimacy of a woman that he's supposed to be giving to a woman himself. The /ss/ serves as wish-fulfillment in that regard.
> 
> The cure?
> 
> *pfft* I dunno.


I dunno, you don't stumble upon that much shota shit on accident if you know how to work a search engine's tagging system, and you certainly don't bookmark that much on accident at all. Eh, who knows though, maybe he's got a Humbert Humbert-tier Freudian excuse.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jul 13, 2021)

You stupid fucking kike!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

Spanking it to hentai to save the west. 

I'd say "at least he's not polluting the white gene pool" but I'm not a race-obsessed faggot so I'll go with "at least he's not wasting some woman's best years".


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2021)

Ed Special said:


> I dunno, you don't stumble upon that much shota shit on accident if you know how to work a search engine's tagging system, and you certainly don't bookmark that much on accident at all. Eh, who knows though, maybe he's got a Humbert Humbert-tier Freudian excuse.


I'm not saying that he did it on accident, I'm saying he has an older woman fetish because he's so much longed for intimacy since he was a teenager.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> I'm not saying that he did it on accident, I'm saying he has an older woman fetish because he's so much longed for intimacy since he was a teenager.


I can't imagine why a woman wouldn't find his seething paranoid delusions attractive. "I'd get a job but the JEWS keep stealing my resumés!" "Have you heard of Randbot? He's saving white men and the west!" "PLEASE come hang out with the other losers calling themselves Satanists down at the abandoned factory! We keep forgetting how to draw pentagrams and nobody has a car!"


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 13, 2021)

Satire is a myth nowadays. The rule of thumb is that if something or someone sounds too retarded to be real, it's probably just real. Look at the atomwaffen thread if you think this type of edgy faggotry is particularly rare or unprecedented.


----------



## Neo-Liberal Bugman (Jul 13, 2021)

The absolute state of WASP americans


----------



## instythot (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut up you stupid fucking kike, jewish hands typed this. Who are you? You seem to have a large amount of knowledge of the server/show are you Carl? If it is fucking you Carl you are fucked you stupid faggot.





CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.





CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid fucking disingeous kike the discord is Rand's he doesnt own it, but its for the show and we use it for call ins, content, and a place to hang out. You kikes, alogs, and plates have been joining on mass with new accounts that we had to keep banning. One of you fucks literally got banned 109 times, 109 accounts.





CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand isnt a bogan, he is anything but. He is the best of our race, he is a leader, an entertainer, a friend, a father, and husband. The dox being here was an issue, but no one really payed attention until PPP, who works for Hope not Hate, and (((warkis)) along with his faggot boyfriend podawful showed it to 100s if not a 1000 people these past few days. PPP that stupid fucking christcuck was saying he was going to try to take the Zergling from Rand. This isnt a fucking game.


Calm down lol

Alternatively: I admire your commitment to character and hopefully you don't have to retire this one too soon


----------



## Large (Jul 13, 2021)

Spoiler: an excellent point



cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit cope reddit nigger cope nigger reddit


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 13, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> my nigga looks like peanut butter gamer
> View attachment 2340927


Looks like a mix of Kyler and Justin Bieber


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 13, 2021)

Here's the ultimate litmus test for whiteness...
What's your opinion of the command line? Dislike it? Don't mind it?


----------



## 185405 (Jul 13, 2021)

OP is  a nigger faggot


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 13, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> I try not to bring my religion into threads that aren't just me and @Meat Target sperging to each other about the Catholic Church, but let me explain something to you:
> 
> Satanism is not a serious religion, let alone something that will ”save the white race”. Satanism was invented by a degenerate carnie named Anton LaVey who was mad at his parents for bringing him up as a Christian. Satanism is about as serious as the Flying Spaghetti Monster, and if you think doing a blasphemous parody of the Mass will get people to treat you with anything other than contempt, think again. If you actually care about Western civilisation, you'd focus on the religion that built it. Think about it - Constantine the Great, Charlemagne and Frederick Barbarossa were all Catholics. What do you guys have? A few huts in Norway?


...western civilisation is based on greek philosophy and the empires you describe where built on the bones of the roman empire neither of these where catholic. Hell freddy's empire was literally named the holy ROMAN empire.Furthermore the current beacon of western civilisation is the US which is founded by non catholics as well. Let's be real here you're just watered down jews. Granted i'd still give you the right to crucify these "satanists".


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 13, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> western civilisation is based on greek philosophy


Arguably. Western civilisation is also based off Christianity.
I doubt Western civilisation would be the same if we were still worshipping idols, for instance.


LordOdin said:


> the empires you describe where built on the bones of the roman empire neither of these where catholic


Catholicism was established as the state religion of the Roman Empire after the Edict of Salonica in 380.


LordOdin said:


> Furthermore the current beacon of western civilisation is the US


Yes. The US, which troons kids out and calls anything right of Hillary fascism and anything left of Hillary communism, is a beacon of Western civilisation.


LordOdin said:


> Let's be real here you're just watered down jews.


In fairness, we are the people of God.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Here's the ultimate litmus test for whiteness...
> What's your opinion of the command line? Dislike it? Don't mind it?


Am I still white if it annoys me but I use it anyways?


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 13, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Arguably. Western civilisation is also based off Christianity.
> I doubt Western civilisation would be the same if we were still worshipping idols, for instance.
> 
> Catholicism was established as the state religion of the Roman Empire after the Edict of Salonica in 380.
> ...


Yes catholicism was instated as the roman religion which coincided with the start of its demise.

"I doubt western civilisation would be the same as it was if we're still worshipping idols" Indeed it would not as it would have presumably skipped the dark ages please don't forget that we lost so much knowledge even the romans possessed.

As for the US yea the current day US is a falling empire as all empires have before it but like it or not ( and believe me i don't) every other western nation is still relying on the US and they're the wests biggest cultural influence. I vieuw the US as i do Weimar Germany.

Watered down gods chosen*


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 13, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Yes catholicism was instated as the roman religion which coincided with the start of its demise.


The downfall of the Roman Empire was caused by degenerate pagan emperors such as Elagabalus and Commodus. Christian leaders such as Justinian, Constantine and (if you consider the HRE to be the legitimate successor of the Western Roman Empire, which I do) Charlemagne were far better for Rome than any pagan ruler ever was.


LordOdin said:


> "I doubt western civilisation would be the same as it was if we're still worshipping idols" Indeed it would not as it would have presumably skipped the dark ages


Yes, yes, we know:


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 13, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Am I still white if it annoys me but I use it anyways?


It makes you Irish. White enough to get cancelled, but not white enough to hang out with the based and hentai-pilled wingnats. I doubt there's much to miss though.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 13, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Here's the ultimate litmus test for whiteness...
> What's your opinion of the command line? Dislike it? Don't mind it?


What TF is the Command Line?


----------



## Chris Chad (Jul 13, 2021)

What's up with people in the Extended Guntiverse all having porn accounts tied to them? It's free, they don't require you to sign up to touch yourself!


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 13, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> ...western civilisation is based on greek philosophy and the empires you describe where built on the bones of the roman empire neither of these where catholic. Hell freddy's empire was literally named the holy ROMAN empire.Furthermore the current beacon of western civilisation is the US which is founded by non catholics as well. Let's be real here you're just watered down jews. Granted i'd still give you the right to crucify these "satanists".


Keep huffing that copium


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 13, 2021)

Chris Chad said:


> What's up with people in the Extended Guntiverse all having porn accounts tied to them? It's free, they don't require you to sign up to touch yourself!


Probably because they want to get email newsletters on what loli to watch next


----------



## Barbarus (Jul 13, 2021)

Saviour of the white race has a 2/10 face and shit hair, lmao, I've seen Jews with harder jawlines than you


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Yes catholicism was instated as the roman religion which coincided with the start of its demise.
> 
> "I doubt western civilisation would be the same as it was if we're still worshipping idols" Indeed it would not as it would have presumably skipped the dark ages please don't forget that we lost so much knowledge even the romans possessed.
> 
> ...


Lol norsefags always so salty.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Yes. The US, which troons kids out and calls anything right of Hillary fascism and anything left of Hillary communism, is a beacon of Western civilisation.


Yeah I'm stealing this line for sure. The next time some faggot burger tries to call any socialised policies (healthcare, public transport etc) communism, I'll just reply with this.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah I'm stealing this line for sure. The next time some faggot burger tries to call any socialised policies (healthcare, public transport etc) communism, I'll just reply with this.


Yes the US is a nigger worshipping hell hole, I am ashamed of my country. Run by kikes, I am not afraid of socialism like boomers who worship their jew on the stick. I. AM. NATIONAL. SOCIALIST. It seems we agree here, can we discuss more in DMs especially in regards to this thread? There seems to be a misunderstanding here.


----------



## Semiprofessional Sperg (Jul 13, 2021)

Wait, are all those Japanese penis women circumcised?


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

Is there a fucking mod out here that will delete and lock this attention whoring faggot who made an OP just to attention whore for himself in a thread with a large amount of traffic? Fuck this nigger faggot.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yes the US is a nigger worshipping hell hole, I am ashamed of my country. Run by kikes, I am not afraid of socialism like boomers who worship their jew on the stick. I. AM. NATIONAL. SOCIALIST. It seems we agree here, can we discuss more in DMs especially in regards to this thread? There seems to be a misunderstanding here.


No misunderstanding on our part. You're a faggot and we are laughing at you. That is the purpose of this thread.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> can we discuss more in DMs especially in regards to this thread?


Discuss what? Why don't you educate the unwashed masses on the Blacks, specifically the ones that take all them White hos? 



CohenManischewitz said:


> Is there a fucking mod out here that will delete and lock this attention whoring faggot who made an OP just to attention whore for himself in a thread with a large amount of traffic? Fuck this nigger faggot.


No.
I made this thread because he was shitting up the Randbot2020 thread with futanari NTR incest hentai and calling everything on the face of the planet kikes. 

We need to display the fine specimens of the grift right, the typical Kill Report audience.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

fair enough


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Discuss what? Why don't you educate the unwashed masses on the Blacks, specifically the ones that take all them White hos?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


Please get rid of the thread, I didnt mean for this to happen. By Satan's grace worst mistake of my life. I was just trying to defend a good aryan man, Randbot,  from plates lies told by that kike traitor Wellfish. You can stop digging it isnt what it looks like. I wasn't carlposting in the Rand thread, I respect him too much to do that. I am not a kill stream viewer, I am a scholar and cohost on the Petrol Hour.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Please get rid of the thread, I didnt mean for this to happen. By Satan's grace worst mistake of my life. I was just trying to defend a good aryan man, Randbot,  from plates lies told by that kike traitor Wellfish. You can stop digging it isnt what it looks like. I wasn't carlposting in the Rand thread, I respect him too much to do that. I am not a kill stream viewer, I am a scholar and cohost on the Petrol Hour.


Dudeee
That is so cringe. Randbot is a huge faggot and drunk. His kid almost drowned because he was too drunk to watch his own son. Do not listen to that mong retard abbo. Please bro. Just listen to old Metokur videos. Less rambling and more coherent same thought train.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Dudeee
> That is so cringe. Randbot is a huge faggot and drunk. His kid almost drowned because he was too drunk to watch his own son. Do not listen to that mong retard abbo. Please bro. Just listen to old Metokur videos. Less rambling and more coherent same thought train.


Metokur betrayed the race as soon as he married an gook. Metokur was a good guy before, but he never went all the way and actually stood for something. He never joined the movement. How much could he have helped the NJP and what Enoch is doing, if he stopped his nihilistic alogging to actually stand for something. That is why you cant find Rand, anywhere online, but you can find Metokur clips everywhere. One is an annoyance to jewish power, the other shakes the jew to his core as it seeks to destroy the jewish power structure that has enslaved my people.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Metokur betrayed the race as soon as he married an Asian. Metokur was a good guy before, but he never went all the way and actually stood for something. He never joined the movement. How much could he have helped the NJP and what Enoch is doing, if he stopped his nihilistic alogging to actually stand for something. That is why you cant find Rand, anywhere online, but you can find Metokur clips everywhere. One is an annoyance to jewish power, the other shakes the jew to his core as it seeks to destroy the jewish power structure that has enslaved my people.


Rand is a Jew who married a Jew and got his head smashed in with an ammo crate. Wake up nigger.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 13, 2021)

Left Ass Cheek said:


> Despite being twice the degenerate this loser will never top @YachieKicchou aka the resident niggerdick conniseur, so he's a failure in every sense as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Rand is a Jew who married a Jew and got his head smashed in with an ammo crate. Wake up nigger.


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID KIKE. RAND IS NOT MARRIED TO A JEW. I AM TIRED OF JEWS SAYING BLOOD LIBEL AGAINST PEOPLE STANDING FOR MY PEOPLE'S CAUSE. EVERYONE IS A FED OR A JEW TO YOU NILHIST. RAND IS NOT MARRIED TO A JEW. HIS WIFE IS WHITE AND SO IS THE ZERGLING. YOU FUCKING KIKES BETTER STOP. I. AM. A. SATANIST. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Metokur betrayed the race as soon as he married an gook. Metokur was a good guy before, but he never went all the way and actually stood for something. He never joined the movement. How much could he have helped the NJP and what Enoch is doing, if he stopped his nihilistic alogging to actually stand for something. That is why you cant find Rand, anywhere online, but you can find Metokur clips everywhere. One is an annoyance to jewish power, the other shakes the jew to his core as it seeks to destroy the jewish power structure that has enslaved my people.


>hates gooks 
>browse Japanese hentai doujinshi all day long


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 You seem to be Rand himself or something. AND if you are a Satanist you must be a Kike because they are one in the same big Moloch boy over here. Big tophet guy. Lmao. Nigger faggot.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

Seems like a waste of time on a useless idiot.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 13, 2021)

All demons and satanic entities are based on Jewish fanfiction of Semitic myths. You are an Abrahamist in denial who decided that suicide was the right answer to Pascal's Gambit.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> @CookofDoom242 You seem to be Rand himself or something. AND if you are a Satanist you must be a Kike because they are one in the same big Moloch boy over here. Big tophet guy. Lmao. Nigger faggot.


I am not Rand. I hope one day I can get the life he has with his aryan offspring and wife. One day I will get there, by Satan's Grace. I am a satanist and proud of it, kike. A person who worships a jew on a stick is telling me that I am kike. Satanism saves aryans. Degeneracy is good, kikes hate it because it makes more aryans. Fuck like a frank and drink like a Bavarian. If it creates more of our people it is good, better than the moralfaggotry of you people.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Please get rid of the thread, I didnt mean for this to happen. By Satan's grace worst mistake of my life.


This thread is the second worst mistake of your life. Your first mistake was creating an account here.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not Rand. I hope one day I can get the life he has with his aryan offspring and wife. One day I will get there, by Satan's Grace. I am a satanist and proud of it, kike. A person who worships a jew on a stick is telling me that I am kike. Satanism saves aryans. Degeneracy is good, kikes hate it because it makes more aryans. Fuck like a frank and drink like a Bavarian. If it creates more of our people it is good, better than the moralfaggotry of you people.


Dude you are seriously retard and pure nectar. Keep going please.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Please get rid of the thread, I didnt mean for this to happen. By Satan's grace worst mistake of my life. I was just trying to defend a good aryan man, Randbot,  from plates lies told by that kike traitor Wellfish. You can stop digging it isnt what it looks like. I wasn't carlposting in the Rand thread, I respect him too much to do that. I am not a kill stream viewer, I am a scholar and cohost on the Petrol Hour.


1. A man who decides to support his family on a pittance from the internet is not a good man. And it proves my point that the yellow man is superior if Aryan men really think that this is what fathers should do to provide for the family. 

2. You are from a country that is hopelessly dependent on the great motherland! We have single handedly sent your economy plunging into a recession and it will continue until you bend the knee! 

3. Ubereats Mundanematt and Mongol taxi drivers rake in more money and do a better job providing for themselves and their families. Tell Ladybot2020 to get a proper job. If he doesn't, he doesn't deserve your support. And don't work for an Indian. They are the Jews, the Mexicans, the Muslims and the North Koreans combined and are more of a threat to Western civilisation than all of the above if only because you keep letting them take over. 

4. Cheers from your new overlords at Inner Mongolia, the People's Republic of China! Sainbainuu!


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> 1. A man who decides to support his family on a pittance from the internet is not a good man. And it proves my point that the yellow man is superior if Aryan men really think that this is what fathers should do to provide for the family.
> 
> 2. You are from a country that is hopelessly dependent on the great motherland! We have single handedly sent your economy plunging into a recession and it will continue until you bend the knee!
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up you stupid Gook you mic doesnt even work right you gook shill. You are a cuck. You Mongolian faggot you bow down the to the other Chinks as they fuck you people. You are worthless and a fucking chink. YOU. HAVE. NO. RIGHT. TO. QUESTION. ARYANS. WE CONQUERED YOUR PEOPLE. HITLER UNDERSTOOD YOU TO BE PEOPLE UNLIKE NIGGERS AND KIKES, BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SOUL, BUGMAN.

I am not Austrialian, but some of my best friends are from there. You chinks are ruining that country for your kikes masters to destroy the white demographics of that beautiful island.  ARYANS. ARE. NOT. DEPENDENT. ON NO. ONE. WE WILL NOT SURRENDER TO GOOKS OR KIKES. MONGOLIA IS A SHIT SKIN TRASH COUNTRY YOU STUPID GOOK.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not Rand. I hope one day I can get the life he has with his aryan offspring and wife. One day I will get there, by Satan's Grace. I am a satanist and proud of it, kike. A person who worships a jew on a stick is telling me that I am kike. Satanism saves aryans. Degeneracy is good, kikes hate it because it makes more aryans. Fuck like a frank and drink like a Bavarian. If it creates more of our people it is good, better than the moralfaggotry of you people.


You are too retarded to live. 
All your retarded rambling does not make me want to save the white race, it makes me wish for it to die. We obviously fucked up if morons like you exist. If the white race is as great as you idiots act like, faggots like you wouldn't exist. You'd be purged like a deformed Spartan baby; thrown off a cliff.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

What a fucking dumpster fire of a thread.

Absolutely worthless.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up you stupid Gook you mic doesnt even work right you gook shill. You are a cuck. You Mongolian faggot you bow down the to the other Chinks as they fuck you people. You are worthless and a fucking chink. YOU. HAVE. NO. RIGHT. TO. QUESTION. ARYANS. WE CONQUERED YOUR PEOPLE. HITLER UNDERSTOOD YOU TO BE PEOPLE UNLIKE NIGGERS AND KIKES, BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SOUL, BUGMAN.


1. I only experience mic problems when I am on Ralph's call in server. 

2. We have kicked you around and are still kicking you around. How does it feel to be kicked around by worthless people? 

3. Beware of the Republic of India. They are worse than the Jews, they are certainly worse than us from the great motherland if only because you aren't aware that they are taking over Western civilisation and are guilty of the things you accuse us of doing. Pajeets are worthless and even worse, harmful.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> 1. I only experience mic problems when I am on Ralph's call in server.
> 
> 2. We have kicked you around and are still kicking you around. How does it feel to be kicked around by worthless people?
> 
> 3. Beware of the Republic of India. They are worse than the Jews, they are certainly worse that us from the great motherland if only because you aren't aware that they are taking over Western civilisation and are guilty of the things you accuse of doing. Pajeets are worthless and even worse, harmful.


I will agree with you that Pajeets are disgusting subhuman filth who harass our woman. They have no concept of romanitism or any aryan decency.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Degeneracy is good, kikes hate it because it makes more aryans.


Every party of this argument defines degeneracy as sex that doesn't go into "making Aryans". The Jews understand this, the Muslims understand this, the Christians understand this, and Hitler definitely understood this. The pornography which you enjoy is a byproduct of Japan's failure in the WW2 and both a symptom and cause of their failure to uphold the continued existence of Honorary Aryans.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

This dude is legit retarded. Why is this even a thing?


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> This dude is legit retarded. Why is this even a thing?


Boredom and education purposes.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Jul 13, 2021)

I hate Jews as much as the next guy, but this guy is a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> Boredom and education purposes.



But his posts are boring and dumb.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> 1 This dude is legit retarded.
> 2 Why is this even a thing?


3 GOTO 1


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> But his posts are boring and dumb.


Can't win them all.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 13, 2021)

you're a disgrace to your fellow aryans faggot


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 13, 2021)

Satan loves homosexuality so it makes sense that he'd worship him over Christ considering the futa.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> you're a disgrace to your fellow aryans faggot


Ow gawd hello my fellow aryans. Let me tell you why we need to get rid of that anti semite Randbot. OW GAWD ITS ANOTHA SHOAH.


----------



## ShoddyNoodle (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up you stupid Gook you mic doesnt even work right you gook shill. You are a cuck. You Mongolian faggot you bow down the to the other Chinks as they fuck you people. You are worthless and a fucking chink. YOU. HAVE. NO. RIGHT. TO. QUESTION. ARYANS. WE CONQUERED YOUR PEOPLE. HITLER UNDERSTOOD YOU TO BE PEOPLE UNLIKE NIGGERS AND KIKES, BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SOUL, BUGMAN.
> 
> I am not Austrialian, but some of my best friends are from there. You chinks are ruining that country for your kikes masters to destroy the white demographics of that beautiful island.  ARYANS. ARE. NOT. DEPENDENT. ON NO. ONE. WE WILL NOT SURRENDER TO GOOKS OR KIKES. MONGOLIA IS A SHIT SKIN TRASH COUNTRY YOU STUPID GOOK.


The way you post reminds me of Ghost lol


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Please get rid of the thread, I didnt mean for this to happen. By Satan's grace worst mistake of my life. I was just trying to defend a good aryan man, Randbot,  from plates lies told by that kike traitor Wellfish. You can stop digging it isnt what it looks like. I wasn't carlposting in the Rand thread, I respect him too much to do that. I am not a kill stream viewer, I am a scholar and cohost on the Petrol Hour.


Deleting your thread is the same censorship you faggots claim to be against. Rand a good man _smug chuckle._


CookofDoom242 said:


> Metokur betrayed the race as soon as he married an gook. Metokur was a good guy before, but he never went all the way and actually stood for something. He never joined the movement. How much could he have helped the NJP and what Enoch is doing, if he stopped his nihilistic alogging to actually stand for something. That is why you cant find Rand, anywhere online, but you can find Metokur clips everywhere. One is an annoyance to jewish power, the other shakes the jew to his core as it seeks to destroy the jewish power structure that has enslaved my people.


That means your hero Rand is a traitor for marrying a Jewstress that's part Abo. Metokur never stood for anything but you retards can't grasp that and how is Metokur not deplatformed he's had tons of twitter accounts banned as well being forced to private all his clips on youtube. Any qt Asian girl slightly looking in your direction gets you rock hard you freak, believe it.


CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not Rand. I hope one day I can get the life he has with his aryan offspring and wife. One day I will get there, by Satan's Grace. I am a satanist and proud of it, kike. A person who worships a jew on a stick is telling me that I am kike. Satanism saves aryans. Degeneracy is good, kikes hate it because it makes more aryans. Fuck like a frank and drink like a Bavarian. If it creates more of our people it is good, better than the moralfaggotry of you people.


So you want to be an alcoholic that couldn't marry a white girl settling for a Jewstress that is part Abo. I'm certain satan shall bless you with a qt emo goth girl who'll peg you nightly after she gets blacked by Tyrone with you watching.


CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up you stupid Gook you mic doesnt even work right you gook shill. You are a cuck. You Mongolian faggot you bow down the to the other Chinks as they fuck you people. You are worthless and a fucking chink. YOU. HAVE. NO. RIGHT. TO. QUESTION. ARYANS. WE CONQUERED YOUR PEOPLE. HITLER UNDERSTOOD YOU TO BE PEOPLE UNLIKE NIGGERS AND KIKES, BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SOUL, BUGMAN.
> 
> I am not Austrialian, but some of my best friends are from there. You chinks are ruining that country for your kikes masters to destroy the white demographics of that beautiful island.  ARYANS. ARE. NOT. DEPENDENT. ON NO. ONE. WE WILL NOT SURRENDER TO GOOKS OR KIKES. MONGOLIA IS A SHIT SKIN TRASH COUNTRY YOU STUPID GOOK.


Pissed that China owns your ass? Not to mention Ceca is our pride gook at these here fan farms.

Mark my words McDaniel, you're going to regret being this retarded when you finally grow the fuck up. You may think back to my post trying to remember how stupid you were thanking the Ralphamale and then you're gonna carry that gunt.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> But his posts are boring and dumb.


You stupid nigger keep saying that, but once we win my collected works we be in every library in the 4th Reich. What I am doing is preserving literature for future aryans as well as providing an anchor for our people who are being oppressed under the hand-rumbing hands of the kikes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> But his posts are boring and dumb.


Pot, meet kikel.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up you stupid Gook you mic doesnt even work right you gook shill. You are a cuck. You Mongolian faggot you bow down the to the other Chinks as they fuck you people. You are worthless and a fucking chink. YOU. HAVE. NO. RIGHT. TO. QUESTION. ARYANS. WE CONQUERED YOUR PEOPLE. HITLER UNDERSTOOD YOU TO BE PEOPLE UNLIKE NIGGERS AND KIKES, BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SOUL, BUGMAN.
> 
> I am not Austrialian, but some of my best friends are from there. You chinks are ruining that country for your kikes masters to destroy the white demographics of that beautiful island.  ARYANS. ARE. NOT. DEPENDENT. ON NO. ONE. WE WILL NOT SURRENDER TO GOOKS OR KIKES. MONGOLIA IS A SHIT SKIN TRASH COUNTRY YOU STUPID GOOK.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid nigger keep saying that, but once we win my collected works we be in every library in the 4th Reich. What I am doing is preserving literature for future aryans as well as providing an anchor for our people who are being oppressed under the hand-rumbing hands of the kikes.


You're fucking illiterate, quit playing.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 13, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Pot, meet kikel.


"pot calling the kettle a nigger"


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I will agree with you that Pajeets are disgusting subhuman filth who harass our woman. They have no concept of romanitism or any aryan decency.


Can you direct your hatred to Pajeets on your show? Everyone knows what the kikes are up to but no one knows that 

Pajeetland is home to one of the world's largest populations of Muslims

Pajeets are taking your jobs like Mexicans. 

Pajeets are running your country, your corporations, literally taking over Western civilisation like the Jews.

Pajeets are guilty of everything you accuse us of from technology theft, being stinky cheats, media censorship, shooting protestors using live rounds when Trump visited, worst polluted cities, literally producing rubbish like fighter planes that crash, highest tariffs, oppression of Muslim minorities in Kashmir, occupation of Tibet, specifically Ladakh and South Tibet, expansionist foreign policies that include treating Bhutan like a vassal state (the Bhutanese needed Pajeet permission to recognise the State of Israel), bombing Pakistan over a domestic terror incident and occupying Sri Lanka using the Indian trained Tamil Tigers as an excuse

Pajeets come from a country that is actually a rogue nuclear power that didn't sign the Non Proliferation Treaty. Quite like North Korea. AND THEY HAVE EQUALLY SMALL PENISES EVEN SMALLER THAN US FROM THE GREAT MOTHERLAND.

AND YET YOU NEVER NOTICE! FORGET ABOUT THOSE KIKES! THE REAL HIDDEN MENACE ARE THE PAJEETS! WHEN ARE YOU WHITE SUPREMACISTS GOING TO PERPETRATE HATE CRIMES AGAINST THEM?


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not Austrialian, but some of my best friends are from there.


It's one thing having internet friends, it's another thing entirely to have internet best friends. 

The fact that you were so willing to post your face, putrid receding chin and all but you won't post your dick makes me know you're cut, you fucking kike.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Pot, meet kikel.



You'll breed someday.

Maybe.

Edit: lol probably not.


----------



## Chris Chad (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid nigger keep saying that, but once we win my collected works we be in every library in the 4th Reich. What I am doing is preserving literature for future aryans as well as providing an anchor for our people who are being oppressed under the hand-rumbing hands of the kikes.


Post a picture of yourself with a timestamp that has the date and says "kiwifarms" and I will make an exception for you in the new Reich, but ONLY if you do this.

t. Aryan Chad Germanic


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 13, 2021)

I want to hear it from the guy-- what's your rationale for liking futa and NTR?



Semiprofessional Sperg said:


> Wait, are all those Japanese penis women circumcised?


Would you be able to tell? They censor their genitals with garish mosaics.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Jul 13, 2021)

I bet OP doesn't even have pink nips lol.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 13, 2021)

God bless whoever pinged me this thread is fucking amazing


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> oppression of Muslim minorities in Kashmir, occupation of Tibet, specifically Ladakh and South Tibet, expansionist foreign policies that include treating Bhutan like a vassal state (the Bhutanese needed Pajeet permission to recognise the State of Israel), bombing Pakistan over a domestic terror incident and occupying Sri Lanka using the Indian trained Tamil Tigers as an excuse
> 
> Pajeets come from a country that is actually a rogue nuclear power that didn't sign the Non Proliferation Treaty. Quite like North Korea. AND THEY HAVE EQUALLY SMALL PENISES EVEN SMALLER THAN US FROM THE GREAT MOTHERLAND


Most of these are great things. Behold the power of a nation of men with microdicks!


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 13, 2021)

YachieKicchou said:


> God bless whoever pinged me this thread is fucking amazing


Almost as good as yours


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Ow gawd hello my fellow aryans. Let me tell you why we need to get rid of that anti semite Randbot. OW GAWD ITS ANOTHA SHOAH.


Rand is a disgrace to the uniform he once wore. I could get into the politics, but I wont. In the Australian services, especially the army, there is an expectation on how you conduct and present yourself, as you're not just representing yourself, but a brotherhood you earned your way into. Expectations like don't get drunk and embarrass yourself publicly whilst associating yourself to the services, control your emotions and responses in public so as not to embarrass yourself or others by association etc. There is an expectation of a certain standard of behavior that extends beyond your time in the service.

Rand, by constantly getting drunk and displaying a complete lack of self control, is displaying the opposite of all the qualities he was taught (to the point of having it drilled into him). It is fucking embarrassing that for a lot of people online their first thought about the Australian Army is an overly emotional drunkard who allowed another overly emotional drunkard to blackmail and humiliate him in front of everyone online (aka being a cuck to Ralph), instead of manning up and telling the gunt to stick it. The association to the Australian Army on here because of that fucking idiot is Ammo Box brain damage, slovenly alcohol dependence and spilled spaghetti.

If Rand gave a fuck about Anglo or European principles, he wouldn't so earnestly reject those he was taught from a heavily Anglo-influenced institution like the military.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 13, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> Almost as good as yours


Honestly the funniest thing I've ever done even if by accident



Popper Whiting said:


> If Rand gave a fuck about Anglo or European principles, he wouldn't so earnestly reject those he was taught from a heavily Anglo-influenced institution like he military.


What are anglo principles, not being able to get dental insurance?


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 13, 2021)

YachieKicchou said:


> What are anglo principles, not being able to get dental insurance?


Long and probably nebulous discussion. Open to interpretation and can get rabbit holey if we get into it, which I don't want to.

My point was that for someone who claims to care about the west, and it's values, Rand openly defies and shits on the values of a western institution and group he took an oath to represent. AKA the man is a fucking hypocrit.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Figger Naggot said:


> I bet OP doesn't even have pink nips lol.


I didn't create this thread, the kike @AltisticRight did because he was afaird that the goyuim would actually go check out that anti-semitic goy, Randbot2020.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 13, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Long and probably nebulous discussion. Open to interpretation and can get rabbit holey if we get into it, which I don't want to.
> 
> My point was that for someone who claims to care about the west, and it's values, Rand openly defies and shits on the values of a western institution and group he took an oath to represent. AKA the man is a fucking hypocrit.


This seems to be a recurring pattern. It seems like the people who make 'the west' the focal point of their identity seem to go against it the most. It's like, the more someone talks about western values and shit, the more likely it is that they go against those things. It's sort of like when a few years ago a lot of edgy teenagers decided to become catholic or orthodox but then you'd see them go from "shut up HERETIC worship GOD" and then post giant anime titties. Or the dudes who'd talk about being 100% Prussian ancestry and needing to go back to the old ways of the west...

You get the point. There's something specifically going on with people who proclaim to love certain value systems and constantly talk about it but then completely go against it.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid nigger keep saying that, but once we win my collected works we be in every library in the 4th Reich. What I am doing is preserving literature for future aryans as well as providing an anchor for our people who are being oppressed under the hand-rumbing hands of the kikes.


No way you're real. Just not possible.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.  I'm convinced plate gang got Rand's dox from you people. I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week, you fucking schizophrenics. I'm DONE.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You stupid nigger keep saying that, but once we win my collected works we be in every library in the 4th Reich. What I am doing is preserving literature for future aryans as well as providing an anchor for our people who are being oppressed under the hand-rumbing hands of the kikes.


I am actually interested in your writings. 
Could you please post some? It might show people how we need to hear the true message.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> No way you're real. Just not possible.


We should get him and @BoxerShorts47 in a manifesto off. Get each of them to post it and compare. See who has the more coherent fascist doctrine to supposedly lead the west into a glorious future with. We'll rate it based on quality with number of Star of Davids out of 5.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Jul 13, 2021)

When the internet is completely centralized, will anything really be lost by not being able to read this retard's opinions?


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews...


Are autistic faggots considered a race?


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jul 13, 2021)

Please no bully @CookofDoom242.

I wanna see the 4th Reich manifesto written by his supreme mind.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> When the internet is completely centralized, will anything really be lost by not being able to read this retard's opinions?


When the internet is completely centralized, will anything really be lost by not being able to read this retard's opinions?


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jul 14, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> We should get him and @BoxerShorts47 in a manifesto off. Get each of them to post it and compare. See who has the more coherent fascist doctrine to supposedly lead the west into a glorious future with. We'll rate it based on quality with number of Star of Davids out of 5.


I prefer the term conservative over fascist.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 14, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I prefer the term conservative over fascist.


You reckon you could out debate @CookofDoom242 Boxy?

P.S. I reckon you could


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jul 14, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> You reckon you could out debate @CookofDoom242 Boxy?
> 
> P.S. I reckon you could


I only read your post in this thread. You tell me.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.  I'm convinced plate gang got Rand's dox from you people. I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week, you fucking schizophrenics. I'm DONE.


Rand is the one to blame for his dox getting out there. Stop trying to force the blame unto us and Plate like the truth twisting kike you are by rewriting history about Rand flipping on his webcam and showing his personal facebook during a drunken stooper, no one did that to him and any harm to come to him of it is solely his doing. Calling others schizo is rich while you type like a neanderthal faggot that refuses to take their medication.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 14, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I only read your post in this thread. You tell me.


Well we have an openly fascist, futa anime loving Satanist who thinks anyone not into stormposting or dickgirls is either Jewish or a Fed. I know how you feel about anime degenerates and reckon you could beat him.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> The downfall of the Roman Empire was caused by degenerate pagan emperors such as Elagabalus and Commodus. Christian leaders such as Justinian, Constantine and (if you consider the HRE to be the legitimate successor of the Western Roman Empire, which I do) Charlemagne were far better for Rome than any pagan ruler ever was.
> 
> Yes, yes, we know:
> View attachment 2342866


Justinian fell into a different denomination than catholic whose name escapes me. The entire byzantine empire became orthodox not catholic, so if were counting rome as catholic the byzantines cannot count as such by your own logic.

Yeah yeah science only lead to anal sex that neeeever happened before. Also if correlation equals causation i must being up the diddled kids and i hate fucking doing that.Lets forget about the middle ages regressing on agriculture,engineering and simple hygiene. As for the HRE that was always a mess of an empire not nearly as competent as the byzantines. And ofcourse romes pagan rulers rome was 400 years old when christianity came pagans build it ofcourse in 400 you'll get a few fuck ups.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Well we have an openly fascist, futa anime loving Satanist who thinks anyone not into stormposting or dickgirls is either Jewish or a Fed. I know how you feel about anime degenerates and reckon you could beat him.


I bet @CookofDoom242 would win. He'd call @BoxerShorts47 a kike and win just like that!


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 14, 2021)

Ol' Slag said:


> Please no bully @CookofDoom242.
> 
> I wanna see the 4th Reich manifesto written by his supreme mind.


How by read about cuckolding yourself even in hentai will be saving the white race?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> How by read about cuckolding yourself even in hentai will be saving the white race?


By not contributing to it.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> I bet @CookofDoom242 would win. He'd call @BoxerShorts47 a kike and win just like that!


These stormfags aren't going to win through toxicity. They have to change the mind's of the population and especially ruling class.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> These stormfags aren't going to win through toxicity. They have to change the mind's of the population and especially ruling class.


I dunno dude, he has Satan on his side and he's a pretty big guy!


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> I dunno dude, he has Satan on his side and he's a pretty big guy!


hmm, idk. that isn't right. they're supposed to be come in 2 flavors: pagan eurofags and kkk cross burners. I think he might be trolling you.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph wants to save the white race.
He just watches cuck black porn to own the haters.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> Keep huffing that copium


Coping how? .......are you considering my name as an actual representation of my faith? Please don't most people that claim they follow the old ways are whores that pretend to be witches and retarded cucks.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID KIKE. RAND IS NOT MARRIED TO A JEW. I AM TIRED OF JEWS SAYING BLOOD LIBEL AGAINST PEOPLE STANDING FOR MY PEOPLE'S CAUSE. EVERYONE IS A FED OR A JEW TO YOU NILHIST. RAND IS NOT MARRIED TO A JEW. HIS WIFE IS WHITE AND SO IS THE ZERGLING. YOU FUCKING KIKES BETTER STOP. I. AM. A. SATANIST. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 14, 2021)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> Ethan Ralph wants to save the white race.
> He just watches cuck black porn to own the haters.


I remember back when I thought JCeasar was the thing that got to him.
It ended up being The Gunt.  I might like cuck black porn but dont make fun of my hanging flesh,


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week,


NOOOOOOOOO ALEX COME BACK AND CALL US KIKES


----------



## veri (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yeah thats why you have this whole hugbox centeral where you alog Rand 24/7 without any fucking sensisble white men slapping some sense into you? You people are fucking delusional christcucks who managed to get kicked out of Randland 109 times.


dingo? is that you?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.  I'm convinced plate gang got Rand's dox from you people. I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week, you fucking schizophrenics. I'm DONE.


Is this the second or third time you're going out for smokes? Can you at least give me one next time you leave us all with blueballs for your ever mind-expanding prose?

What exactly is this "war" you're going to "win"? Specifics would be fantastic.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I didn't create this thread, the kike @AltisticRight did because he was afaird that the goyuim would actually go check out that anti-semitic goy, Randbot2020.


Technically you made the posts, I just moved them out and turned it into a thread.
It's nawt troo, it wuz yoo that made the thread.


CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby


Yes, we at the KiwiFarms will stop digging up doxxes at the command of a futanari netorare gookatoons consuming dork who worships an Abrahamic Jewish entity. 



Thomas Highway said:


> When the internet is completely centralized, will anything really be lost by not being able to read this retard's opinions?


Plenty, sure kept you entertained with your regular postings.


----------



## Talakai (Jul 14, 2021)

Aren't you the guy that used to call into the killstream with recipes? And then with Bible quotes?


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yes the US is a nigger worshipping hell hole





CookofDoom242 said:


> [The US is] run by kikes [and]





CookofDoom242 said:


> boomers who worship their jew on the stick.


Jews worship Black Jesus now?


CookofDoom242 said:


> I. AM. A. SATANIST. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.


St Michael doesn't.


CookofDoom242 said:


> Satanism saves aryans.


Yeah, right. As I've said, the Spanish Empire, the HRE, the Byzantine Empire and all the other great Western powers (arguably not Britain, since their empire only really came into existence after the Reformation) were Catholic. What good has Satan done for white people?


CookofDoom242 said:


> Fuck like a frank





Yes, please carry on comparing yourself to a Christian people.


BoxerShorts47 said:


> I prefer the term conservative over fascist.


Wanting to fuck twelve year olds doesn't make you a conservative.


LordOdin said:


> Justinian fell into a different denomination than catholic whose name escapes me. The entire byzantine empire became orthodox not catholic, so if were counting rome as catholic the byzantines cannot count as such by your own logic.


They were both Catholic. The Orthodox religion only came into existence after it split from Catholicism in 1054. Saying that Byzantium became Orthodox before 1054 is like saying there were Mormons in the medieval era.


LordOdin said:


> Yeah yeah science only lead to anal sex that neeeever happened before.


It's a parody of people like you who think scientific progress only happens when we move away from Christian values and just go around having anal sex.


LordOdin said:


> As for the HRE that was always a mess of an empire not nearly as competent as the byzantines.


How many times did the HRE get beaten up by a bunch of horsemen from the steppe?


----------



## BruceyBoy (Jul 14, 2021)

I really wish this guy was a troll because goddamn it would require some supremely talented person to pull off. I'd be in awe.

Sadly it seems you truly are sincere. Which is a shame because you're a fucking caricature of a white nationalist and an albatross around the neck of anyone serious in this space.

You're a faggot, Rand is a faggot and ComradeHole can seethe some more. Nollsy was the only person in this shitshow worth half a damn


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 As a Jewish black man, I will boldly state we are conquering your strong Aryan bloodline with our WMBBCs. I personally fucked Rand in the ass and then fucked his wife while he watched. I made her give birth to several mixed-race children. Nothing will stop us. We will come for you and your family. We will black your mothers, sisters and daughters. This will only continue, unless you fight back by posting your uncircumcised penis. Only a pure Aryan would share his untainted member with pride and dignity. It disgusts and deters us. It is our only weakness.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 14, 2021)

Seems that Cock-A-Doodle-Doo self imploded. As expected


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 14, 2021)

reference:



Location most likely still Washington, nigger central. Data from 2018-2019 breaches
Curiously, the email address results in some interesting finds from okcupid crawlers



>Why Black Men Like Dating White Women
lol
Email and geolocation retrieved from Houzz breach, 2018.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 14, 2021)

What's your favourite deck? Do you know what colinking is?


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 14, 2021)

wtf yugi isn't white he's Egyptian.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Jews worship Black Jesus now?
> 
> St Michael doesn't.
> 
> ...


Yet you attribute catholicism to the roman empire when it was only one fifth of the time as stated by your own logic they where orthodox.

I never once claimed one should move away from christian values as i tend to agree with them i do however think one ahould acknowledge the negative impact the church had during the middle ages. For instance i believed it was the protestants when they came around that they had the idea of transelating the bible so that everyone could read it which i consider a net positive.

The huns were a formidable opponent tho for their time they were dreadfull. Let us not forget the HRE got chipped away at by a french corsican and a country that was recovering from revolution. Napoleon was a formidable leader that whipped france into shape but i can diminish him like you did the huns easily.

You seem to respond thinking i'm here saying the church did jack shit. Nah nigger i just think saying catholics build western values en europe itself is plainly false and removing the deeds of the early greeks and romans. ...eapecially since it was the last time those fuckers where actually usefull.



@CookofDoom242  nigger be a bit more entertaining the most interesting part about this thread for me is me talking to this guy we are here for you.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 14, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> View attachment 2344724
> reference:
> View attachment 2344725
> Location most likely still Washington, nigger central. Data from 2018-2019 breaches
> ...


>bellingham

TOP JEJ Meth Head central


----------



## Psicopax (Jul 14, 2021)

Name: Alexander McDaniel
Location: Ferndale, WA
PinDwn: 5040 Pacific Hwy Ferndale, WA 98248
Age: 26
Born: 12/1994

Can be seen on the right ↓




Known Aliases:

*|* Alexander Scar Mcdaniel *|
|     *Alexander Mcdaniel      *|
|          * Alex Mcdaniel           *|*

Mother's name is Korry Kamppila-McDaniel.
Mother's Facebook

Email:
asmnautilus@hotmail.com
asmnautilus@comcast.net
m_3609617585@jmobile.com

Usernames:
cookofdoom242

Social Media:


			http://www.youtube.com/user/CookOfDoom242
		

Alt link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChiZ8eswugXS6xALvSaAmMA
http://www.facebook.com/people/_/1841377121
https://twitter.com/SashaTheMartyr (unverified)

*A little late with this, a lot of the info is already out there but figured i'd post it anyway.
Not dug by me but posted with permission.*

As always when in my *possession, the BeenVerified can be found attached to this post.*
*GG no re.*

*Edit:*​


CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.  I'm convinced plate gang got Rand's dox from you people. I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week, you fucking schizophrenics. I'm DONE.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 14, 2021)

@Psicopax  old alt email is
mkmcd3@comcast.net
could be a hotmail account instead of comcast but this is from neopets so is likely a childhood account. Geolocation shows Washington again. So his upbringing has likely been in Washington, showing he's lived there long term. Most probably lives with parents. Good work/networking my guy. I've been sitting on this until he becomes boring or threatens to walk away. Every time these guys are cringe freaks.


----------



## Psicopax (Jul 14, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> @Psicopax  old alt email is
> mkmcd3@comcast.net
> could be a hotmail account instead of comcast but this is from neopets so is likely a childhood account. Geolocation shows Washington again. So his upbringing has likely been in Washington, showing he's lived there long term. Most probably lives with parents. Good work/networking my guy. I've been sitting on this until he becomes boring or threatens to walk away. Every time these guys are cringe freaks.


Thanks m8. You too. Smart to check the breaches.
There is also an old address in the BeenVerified listed as "4413 Windlass Ln Blaine, WA 98230"


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 14, 2021)

I could check whitepages for his mother's address. I seriously doubt this schizo lives alone. He has to be in the care of his mother/parents, assuming the shitskin/jew actually has 2 active parents.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 14, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Yet you attribute catholicism to the roman empire when it was only one fifth of the time as stated by your own logic they where orthodox.


Catholicism became the state religion of the Roman Empire in 380. It was replaced by Orthodoxy in 1054 in the Eastern Roman Empire after the Great Schism.

How did I ever say that they were Orthodox?


LordOdin said:


> i believed it was the protestants when they came around that they had the idea of transelating the bible so that everyone could read it which i consider a net positive.


Catholic translations into the vernacular (such as the Douay-Rheims Bible) exist - in fact, the Douay-Rheims was produced before the Protestant King James Bible.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 14, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> These stormfags aren't going to win through toxicity. They have to change the mind's of the population and especially ruling class.


Please do a special needs version of the optics wars with @CookofDoom242, I have faith you guys will finally put the issue of Amnat vs Wignat to rest (by proving that both factions are hopeless).


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 14, 2021)

DOB 1994? So this person is in his mid twenties and yet he writes phrases such as "Angels fear me" ? I honestly thought this was a particularly misguided 17 or 18 year old larping as a nazi. Hormones going wild was also why I figured he was into this weird combo of cuckfutaincesthentai but again, way past the age where that reason applies.



CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.


"Don't dox people unless it's the exact people I want you to dox!"

He has to be developmentally disabled right? Noone can be this intellectually stunted when they're that old.

Edit: I'm expecting this any day now. And whining about the dox of course.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 14, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Please do a special needs version of the optics wars with @CookofDoom242, I have faith you guys will finally put the issue of Amnat vs Wignat to rest (by proving that both factions are hopeless).


The Retard Right has infected every corner of the dissident right it’s a shame


----------



## Lonely semen (Jul 14, 2021)

Just look at all that Chad Aryan genetics....


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 14, 2021)

I fell asleep and wake up to this retard nigger's personal info lmao. Kikes like Rand and this McDaniel are tard babies.


----------



## SpaceMovie1992 (Jul 14, 2021)

My god, what a thread to randomly browse through. It's every subhuman retard wignat stereotype crammed into one mercurial being, who is calling everyone kikes one moment and begging for zaddy Null to delete him from the internet the next

It's even more interesting if you're not deeply involved in the Gunt's gravitational well of influence. This Rand dude must be a great white hope indeed if he's worth doing battle with kiwi forums and doxing yourself!


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Catholicism became the state religion of the Roman Empire in 380. It was replaced by Orthodoxy in 1054 in the Eastern Roman Empire after the Great Schism.
> 
> How did I ever say that they were Orthodox?
> 
> Catholic translations into the vernacular (such as the Douay-Rheims Bible) exist - in fact, the Douay-Rheims was produced before the Protestant King James Bible.


No when i attributed part of western civilisation to the romans your response was the romans converted to catholicism. Then proceeded to also mention  the eastern roman empire so i reminded you that they converted to the orthodox faith. Therefore if you can attribute anything build by the romans at their prime because they converted after said prime i can do the same with the byzantines. 

As for the translation you have the DRB which was in English which literally no other peasant spoke and let us not forget the FIRST regional translation was the lutheran bible which predates the DRB. 1611 had the staten bijbel for the Dutch. The catholics saw what the reformation was doing and wanted to catch up. And the KJV came not long after and was ordered to be written before the old testament of the DRB was even out.


----------



## R00T (Jul 14, 2021)

Imagine wasting hours a day hating Jews when the local old couple at the synagogue likely has no control or opinion outside of enjoying retirement and seeing their grandkids. Stop making your own boogeyman


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 14, 2021)

I can't wait for the next time he logs in. It'll be like a wignat Christmas, except all the presents are disappointment for him and corn for us.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2021)

What an Alpha male




Link/Archive


@CookofDoom242  But seriously, why your "occupation" is gamer? Does Miss Korry Kamppila approve that?


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (Jul 14, 2021)

>Occupation:Gamer
You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> No when i attributed part of western civilisation to the romans your response was the romans converted to catholicism. Then proceeded to also mention  the eastern roman empire so i reminded you that they converted to the orthodox faith. Therefore if you can attribute anything build by the romans at their prime because they converted after said prime i can do the same with the byzantines.
> 
> As for the translation you have the DRB which was in English which literally no other peasant spoke and let us not forget the FIRST regional translation was the lutheran bible which predates the DRB. 1611 had the staten bijbel for the Dutch. The catholics saw what the reformation was doing and wanted to catch up. And the KJV came not long after and was ordered to be written before the old testament of the DRB was even out.


Stop trying to derail the thread you 85 iq


----------



## JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica (Jul 14, 2021)

Hale sayton!


----------



## Lets Fucking Go! (Jul 14, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> my nigga looks like peanut butter gamer
> View attachment 2340927





NekoRightsActivist said:


> What an Alpha male
> View attachment 2345059
> 
> Link/Archive
> ...


Look at this disgusting Semetic, Jew, or Arab motherfucker with his brown hair and brown eyes. Stay away from the pure blonde, blue eyed women, or you will be hung like the nigger you are.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 14, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> What an Alpha male
> View attachment 2345059
> 
> Link/Archive
> ...


He doesn’t drink yet he supports the biggest drunk down under? Who spends 12 hours a day yelling at his screen


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 14, 2021)

what a fucking nigger, this is the quality of the kill report fans ladies and guntlemen, wasnt a rand fan john bouden arrested for stalking kids? think someone said that. either way this shows just the kind of people still giving gunt and rand enough money to not drown in debt for a moment longer.


----------



## Space Cooter (Jul 14, 2021)

I wonder which group inspires more white pride? Is it the white people grovelling at the feet of their former colonial subjects and celebrating its own racial suicide with "pride" parades and trannies? 

Or is it the internet wheelchair white nationalist crowd who are invariably addicted to one or all of: anime, video games, porn, or drugs? Which of those things best exemplifies  the pioneering European spirit that won the west or turned the horn of Africa in to a "fertile crescent"?

Remember wheelchair anime white nationalists: Before there was Sobibor, Treblinka, and Auschwitz there was Aktion T4. If the big H ever comes back to us on a 4 year contract you'll be loaded in the gas vans before every Steinberg, Goldstein, and Weitzman


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Stop digging up people's doxs as a hobby, you're doing more harm to us than the jews, grab Alan Dershewits' address, not Rand's dox.  I'm convinced plate gang got Rand's dox from you people. I''m gonna play a game with Zeke, and ignore you until you start making sense in like a week, you fucking schizophrenics. I'm DONE.





lol does this mean you are prepared for Randbot?

Edit: New screenshots

Gotta love those "cute voices" eh bud? hehe




LEAVE BRITANNY ALONE




TSK TSK TSK Allowing your users to post loli porn and not deleting it?? Cook if you can, put your hands up so we know you are not jacking off to the loli porn yourself





Oh Cook, you might want to watch this, watch it to the end










						What could this be?
					

An epic tale as tall as it is wide.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Easterling (Jul 14, 2021)

yet more proof you must be cripplingly autistic to enjoy ralph's content


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 14, 2021)

"Jewish hands typed this" had me dying. ✡ 



Psicopax said:


> Name: Alexander McDaniel
> Location: Ferndale, WA
> PinDwn: 5040 Pacific Hwy Ferndale, WA 98248
> Age: 26
> ...


Nice stuff only I got a different DOB and address. Well, actually weirdly enough two different DOB, 4/19/95 and 4/20/95. Would still make him 26.

Which yeah into his twenties edgeposting like so means he really must have a legit mental disability. I've been around hard right people who aren't utterly morons and they are embarrassed by this shit but there is an abundance of morons latching onto this shit. They no doubt feel keenly as others do that something is deeply wrong with society but like incels (which they often are) or for that matter the reddit trannies and such on the other side they develop idiosyncratically twisted worldviews instead of trying to understand shit.


----------



## Psicopax (Jul 14, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> What an Alpha male
> View attachment 2345059
> 
> Link/Archive
> ...





A Series Of Tubes said:


> >Occupation:Gamer
> You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 14, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> Then proceeded to also mention the eastern roman empire so i reminded you that they converted to the orthodox faith.


Yes, which led to their decline. As sad as the Fourth Crusade was (and it's worth me noting that it was caused by Venetians being tards and was condemned by the Catholic Church), you can't deny that it wouldn't have happened if the Great Schism hadn't happened.


LordOdin said:


> the DRB which was in English which literally no other peasant spoke


What? English was spoken by the majority of peasants in England. Shakespeare's plays were written in English and written around the same time as the DRB was translated. How did the peasantry suddenly all learn English between 1582 and 1611?


JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica said:


> Hale sayton!
> 
> View attachment 2345097


So _this_ is what ”Synagogue of Satan” means.


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 14, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Yes, which led to their decline. As sad as the Fourth Crusade was (and it's worth me noting that it was caused by Venetians being tards and was condemned by the Catholic Church), you can't deny that it wouldn't have happened if the Great Schism hadn't happened.
> 
> What? English was spoken by the majority of peasants in England. Shakespeare's plays were written in English and written around the same time as the DRB was translated. How did the peasantry suddenly all learn English between 1582 and 1611?
> 
> So _this_ is what ”Synagogue of Satan” means.


Yes ENGLISH peasants spoke english i meant to imply that localizing the bible ie in all countries was something that got going at the reformation hence why i named the lutheran bible of the germans and the statenbijbel of the dutch. I should've been clearer on that one my bad. Yes the catholics tried to catch up after martin luther started the practise in german.

 As for the crusades itself i must admit those i'm not as familiar with as i would like so i can't comment on those. And the fall of the byzantine empire was due to civil wars none as a direct result of the schism altho i am a bit hazy on that one. You had the Bulgarian guy that wanted to create the bulgarian empire. The norman that took some land and decided to rebel against the empire and 3 different ones from one family fighting over the throne in the same year mix that with the turks knocking at the door and it's done for the byzantines. Religious unrest was considerably more of a problem for the western roman empire.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 14, 2021)

@Heckler1, @Buster O'Keefe, @Stilgar of Troon, @Pissmaster, @MarineTrainedTard, @Bunny Tracks, @Sped Xing, this dude has potential.

@CookofDoom242, do you prefer your futas with or without balls? The white race must finally end this debate!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 

When a Jewish person thinks of a stereotypical goy I'm pretty sure he either thinks of you or Rand.  Good job.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh is this another one of these " yeah I'm a drunk unemployed neglectful abusive parent who is obsessed with Japanese kiddy porn but at least I'm not a nigger" types?


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

A wignat turbo-sped with a degenerate fetish?  It's a Discord-dwelling retard, too?  Jew-sperging? "MUH ARYAN RACE"?  Fucking hell, it's a Bingo.  I'm not familiar with this Randbot queer that @CookofDoom242 is attempting to deepthroat, but if he's Ethan Ralph-adjacent, he'll be a degenerate fucking retard like all of that clique of cunts, I imagine.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 14, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> What an Alpha male
> View attachment 2345059
> 
> Link/Archive
> ...


I suggest you start smoking, drinking and doing drugs all at the same time you might actually become normal, Most of you straight edge fucks are insane nutjobs.
Occupation: Gamer _CRRRRRRRRRRRRRRINGE!_
Visualize the described waifu as Gator describes his blonde puerto rican qt gf it's the closest you're gonna get.


The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> LEAVE BRITANNY ALONE
> View attachment 2345279
> 
> TSK TSK TSK Allowing your users to post loli porn and not deleting it?? Cook if you can, put your hands up so we know you are not jacking off to the loli porn yourself
> ...


Walrus' a faggot head janny for Rand, he deserves to get fucked with.
Won't be long till the feds are knocking for all that anime child porn you got there.


----------



## Space Cooter (Jul 14, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Oh is this another one of these " yeah I'm a drunk unemployed neglectful abusive parent who is obsessed with Japanese kiddy porn but at least I'm not a nigger" types?



Seemingly. Before KF I thought the white nationalist were underemployed meth addicts living in trailer parks. Now I realize that most are actually UNemployed porn/anime addicts living with their parents and begging for money from the Jews they pretend to hate. 

PSA for White Nationalist anime avatars: Being a quasi disabled work shy porn addict is much worse than being colored or jewish.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> No when i attributed part of western civilisation to the romans your response was the romans converted to catholicism. Then proceeded to also mention  the eastern roman empire so i reminded you that they converted to the orthodox faith. Therefore if you can attribute anything build by the romans at their prime because they converted after said prime i can do the same with the byzantines.
> 
> As for the translation you have the DRB which was in English which literally no other peasant spoke and let us not forget the FIRST regional translation was the lutheran bible which predates the DRB. 1611 had the staten bijbel for the Dutch. The catholics saw what the reformation was doing and wanted to catch up. And the KJV came not long after and was ordered to be written before the old testament of the DRB was even out.


Nobody cares, heathen.


----------



## JewBacca (Jul 14, 2021)

First off, do you go by Alex or Xander?

If you really are a White Nationalist, here are a couple of pointers.  Do not look for women online, in fact don't search at all, they tend to come to those who aren't looking, at least the quality ones anyways.

There are a couple of things that must be adhered to, avoid degeneracy in all forms. If you're into anime or whatever the fuck some of the other posters have mentioned keep that shit to yourself dont go onto your social media and discuss it there with your "Friends"

Find a career path, if schooling is not your style and you aren't afraid of real manual labor go into the trades, it's a way of making 6 figures within a few years. Plumber, bricklayer or electrician are decent career paths. No woman of any quality will want to marry a gamer who probably still lives with his parents.  Real women of quality want stability and comfort.

Don't come to this or any site, talking on about OpSec while using the same username all over the net, it just makes you look laughable, especially when it ties into your real information. 

Avoid White Nationalist sites like Stormfront or even Discord to discuss your beliefs, they are nothing more than honeypots that will be used against you at the most inopportune times. The people on those sites are not your friends, they are nothing more than mere acquaintances at best, at worst they are collecting information on you.  This is why real WN groups require person to person initiation, like the Aryan Brotherhood or the Hammerskins.  You can't become a member simply by talking a big game online, and even those are chalk full of Feds and informants.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 14, 2021)

So more proof that everyone hanging around Ralph, Rand, etc. are just trying to get their own online grift going one way or another. 
I doubt this guy would have the capacity to last more than 5 min on any streaming site as a "gamer" before erupting into a psychotic rant about being aryan and being banned.

Also, another shameless degenerate hanging around Ralph. It might explain this guy's unhealthy obsession with Randbot though, he wants to take it up the ass from the brain damaged  austalian. 

The contradicting beliefs are amazing though, he claims he wants a fourth Reich but is fine with being a faggot. Can't string together a coherent sentence to save his life but considers himself a scholar. It's the jews fauly but he is satanist (like an edgy 14 year old cutter). The thread was made because he was bringing attention to Randbot's thread and mods don't want that, but Randbot's thread has his dox which is bad and no one should see it.

Let me ask you something Alex. How much evidence of Randbot and Ralph being spineless pieces of shit do you need? 
They are only interested in keeping their grift going so they can continue to get high and drunk all day while ignoring their kids, mistreating the women in their lives and collecting money from idiots who think they are saving the white race by listening to a podcast. 

It's been said but, Rand (even more so than Ralph) is not a good father or husband, at least Ralph has the decency of staying away from the kid. 
You've heard him yourself screaming like a psycho at his wife because she dared to talk to him while he is streaming, or ignoring his kids while getting blackout drunk weekdays middle of the day. 
He decided that streaming for pennies (while getting drunk daily) is way more important than providing for his family, putting the responsibility completely on his wife, but of course it is not his fault, it's all the [insert race/nationality]'s fault (although let's be real, it's always the jews).

I didn't know the aryan way was ignoring all your responsibilities as a man to sit on your ass all day in front of a screen indulging in every vice you have whining and bitching about how you are being oppressed. 

Degenerate podcasters won't save the white race, getting on Discord and bitching about the jews does nothing except probably get you on some watch list, but just like Ralph, it seems you just want an excuse to hide behind. 

You remind me of CWC as well, desperate to pretend you are some badass warrior, when in reality you are a chubby manlet hiding behind your larp while doing NOTHING to contribute to society or the white race. 
Wouldn't you be happier coming out about your repressed homosexuality and practicing your sacrifices to Moloch out in the open with the other jews?


----------



## BallisticStylus (Jul 14, 2021)

This is currently the most autistic thread going on RN 
>Fucking Futa and NTR
Degenerates should never have an opinion.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 14, 2021)

Who knew that getting plastered, neglecting your kids, and jerking it to lolicon were the key to saving the white race


edit: or futa or whatever


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 14, 2021)

Easterling said:


> yet more proof you must be cripplingly autistic to enjoy ralph's content


Well in this case he claims he doesn't watch Ralph. He was here to defend Rand's honor. I think it actually makes it worse that he enjoys Rand's content but doesn't watch Ralph, but I'm not sure what is worse then "cripplingly autistic".


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Well in this case he claims he doesn't watch Ralph. He was here to defend Rand's honor. I think it actually makes it worse that he enjoys Rand's content but doesn't watch Ralph, but I'm not sure what is worse then "cripplingly autistic".


He does follow Ralph tho.


NekoRightsActivist said:


> View attachment 2341292
> Archive


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Well in this case he claims he doesn't watch Ralph. He was here to defend Rand's honor. I think it actually makes it worse that he enjoys Rand's content but doesn't watch Ralph, but I'm not sure what is worse then "cripplingly autistic".





NekoRightsActivist said:


> He does follow Ralph tho.


i love that gunt guard are so ashamed they cant even cop to liking and just defend tolerating ralph, almost everyone i argue with on twitter try to pull the "im not a fan" schtick too, thought it was for argumentative expediency but no, ralph theyre just ashamed of you you swine shit eater.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, I WOULD LIKE YOU ALL TO FEAST YOUR EYES ON THESE HERE, APOLOGIES MOST ARE SCREENSHOTS, BUT HERE IS SOME AMAZING WORK 













His Etsy has some of the gayist shit you could imagine.









Here is the woman he wanted to be his gf.
I have no idea who she is, but he posted this in discord so I assume she lives near him.




His facebook picture.

















From his facebook.





//Archives of his degeneracy 
https://archive.md/jzQGS 
https://archive.md/to0E6

//Original links of his degeneracy
http://nhentai.fbk.tokyo/?g/201870/ 
http://nhentai.fbk.tokyo/?g/243357/

//An anime wiki account with an archive. 
https://psi.fandom.com/wiki/User_blog:CookOfDoom242/I_need_help_from_the_experts_here. 
https://archive.md/wip/1Y5iI

//Possible reddit account 
https://www.reddit.com/user/Affectionate-Cook242/comments/?sort=top 
https://archive.md/NRcuD 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210315181752/
https://www.reddit.com/user/Affectionate-Cook242/comments/?sort=top

//His satanic forum account. This is where he gets his ideas from. With archives. 
https://www.ancient-forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=4578 
https://archive.md/wip/QMLMl 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210315182048/
https://www.ancient-forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=4578

//Youtube account with archive 
https://www.youtube.com/user/CookOfDoom242 
http://web.archive.org/web/20210315182053/
https://www.youtube.com/user/CookOfDoom242/about 
https://archive.md/1EALg

//His etsy account showing his real name and face. With an archive. (Original deleted) 
https://www.etsy.com/people/CookofDoom242 
https://archive.md/7tlXr

//His facebook with his spergy rants now deleted. Archive seems broken. Screenshots exist. 
https://www.facebook.com/alexander.mcdaniel.9 
https://archive.md/wip/udTsS

//His steam profile with archive. It is now private. 
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198262049973 
https://archive.md/cQcM7

//His gab account with archive. 
https://gab.com/CookOfDoom242 
https://archive.md/UcMog

//New account using same username on an anime site. With archive. 
https://www.animefreak.tv/user/profile/CookOfDoom242 
https://archive.md/x1Vyr

//Possible friend of his in Eugene. We cannot confirm this but based off some posts he made he had a friend who was "exposed" by Antifa. 
https://eugeneweekly.com/2018/04/19/eugene-actor-is-secret-neo-nazi-rose-city-antifa-says/ 
https://archive.md/xQe2m

//His name is Alexander McDaniel 
//He lives in the state of Washington  (A small town in either house district 3,4, or 5). 
//He is 27 to 28 
//He lives at home with his foster parents (grandparents)









Also he is obsessed with cuck stuff.








"Mentally Stable" Cook




*I can confirm that the person on KF is either someone who has Cook down 100% or Cook himself. Because this is way to close to be a fake. Cook also is a weebo degenerate fag who listed his favourite show on faceberg as "HighSchool D and D" which is some weird coomer  demon stuff, and when we made fun of him for it he said "What bro? Its fucking based."*


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i love that gunt guard are so ashamed they cant even cop to liking and just defend tolerating ralph, almost everyone i argue with on twitter try to pull the "im not a fan" schtick too, thought it was for argumentative expediency but no, ralph theyre just ashamed of you you swine shit eater.


What's worse than that, is that he says he's here to defend rand. I'd rather guard the gunt then the defend the man who suckles the gunt for pennies.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, I WOULD LIKE YOU ALL TO FEAST YOUR EYES ON THESE HERE, APOLOGIES MOST ARE SCREENSHOTS, BUT HERE IS SOME AMAZING WORK
> 
> View attachment 2347198
> 
> ...


*how woefully degenerate *


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> *how woefully degenerate *


Very much so unfortunately especially those who post lolicon in rands server, if you check my previous comment Cook had a chance to delete it but allowed it to stay


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 14, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


>


1: Cook thinks that he's a renegade angel-hunter for justice.
2: This is a common element of Japanese pop culture
3: Therefore, Japanese cartoons (a product of getting Americanized by (((Disney))) after they lost on Hitler's side, remember) influence his world view.
4: Cook consumes cuckold and futanari cartoons
5: Cook has a hentai based worldview.
6: Cook sees himself as a cuck.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 14, 2021)

I like this man in his mid twenties talking about being a A SATANIST like anyone is intimidated or impressed or gives a fuck in general. This idiot is mentally 15 forever.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

Thinking about my time in Washington a few years back. I'm not surprised this dudes a white nationalist and satanist. If he was a meth head it'd complete the image of a generic Washington man. Addicted to meth, overly religious, and annoyingly a political extreme of some sort. Beautiful state but the people that live there are some kind of other trash.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> I like this man in his mid twenties talking about being a A SATANIST like anyone is intimidated or impressed or gives a fuck in general. This idiot is mentally 15 forever.


Careful, man; he says he kills angels for fun.  Sounds like a definitely real badass and not at all like a futa-fancying faggot.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Well in this case he claims he doesn't watch Ralph. He was here to defend Rand's honor. I think it actually makes it worse that he enjoys Rand's content but doesn't watch Ralph, but I'm not sure what is worse then "cripplingly autistic".


Lots of people watch Dingo and Boer Jack without watching Ralph’s dead air streams. So it’s understandable, just that all Rand streams are random sperging and other random videos. At least Dingo and Jack pick a topic and stick with it.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 Please notice me. youre just so soft and pretty. we can move to Kolobrzeg together and raise chickens by the sea for the white race. you would be the belle of the sunrise festival i promise. LOVE ME SENPAI UWUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## zyclonPD (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242

You should stop and understand why most of the audience left Ralph a long time ago. Went from over 10k live viewers at the height of the healstream for Saint Jude's to streaming to 100 autistic nobodies on a no name shit platform. We left because we realized who these people actually were finally. You gotta start realizing that too.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 14, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> Careful, man; he says he kills angels for fun.  Sounds like a definitely real badass and not at all like a futa-fancying faggot.




Too bad he kills angels but fails at the self-righteous suicide... in Minecraft.  What a System of a Down Syndrome faggot.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 14, 2021)

Who posts this kind of shit online, Discord was a mistake (not for our purposes).


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 14, 2021)

_Yes the US is a nigger worshipping hell hole, I am ashamed of my country. Run by kikes, I am not afraid of socialism like boomers who worship their jew on the stick. I. AM. NATIONAL. SOCIALIST. It seems we agree here, can we discuss more in DMs especially in regards to this thread? There seems to be a misunderstanding here._


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2347731
> 
> View attachment 2347733
> 
> ...


Lol catfished by pajeets. What a loser.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Lol catfished by pajeets. What a loser.


These were private messages. Washington is a two party consent state you fucking kike. You are breaking the law, but jews are above the law in the weimerica so you will get away with it. I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> These were private messages. Washington is a two party consent state you fucking kike. You are breaking the law, but jews are above the law in the weimerica so you will get away with it. I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.


Party consent never goes anywhere for discord messages. Pro censorship now what are ya a filthy kike?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

Figger Naggot said:


> View attachment 2347809


MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I can see through shitskin lies.


And yet here you are lusting for Punjabi cock. The words are plain for all to see.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


this just feels tryhard larpy now bro


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Killing yourself would make the white race better, please consider. Tell us what Angels have you killed? Love to know more about them. Are you praying to satan to curse Null


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> And yet here you are lusting for Punjabi cock. The words are plain for all to see.


I lust for aryan woman with bigs tits, ocean blue eyes, and beautiful blond hair. Shitskins are ugly subhumans not even worth a look.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Do you have any IRL friends?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> this just feels tryhard larpy now bro


You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone. You people are sick and make me sick. I was going to take advice to never use this site again, but now you are effecting my real life. My friendships are ruined. Fuck you.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.



Oh hey, an old friend of yours sent that through, if you like DM me on KFs and add me on discord.

We can talk there


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I lust for aryan woman with bigs tits, ocean blue eyes, and beautiful blond hair. Shitskins are ugly subhumans not even worth a look.


The white blonde girl you're in love with is fake and doesn't exist. Giant plastic tits, bleach ridden hair, no personality the list goes on my friend.



CookofDoom242 said:


> You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone. You people are sick and make me sick. I was going to take advice to never use this site again, but now you are effecting my real life. My friendships are ruined. Fuck you.


Sorry we destroyed the friendship between your mother and yourself.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.


We've seen the photos Alexander. The brown hair, weak chin, and abundant puppy fat well into your mid 20s. You're not Aryan and your genetics are anything but superior.


CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


If they booted you so easily they weren't your friends in the first place. You lost nothing because you had nothing to begin with. I can see why "this dark magic I am powerful SAYTANIST" shit is appealling to you as fantasy has to be way better for you than reality.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone. You people are sick and make me sick. I was going to take advice to never use this site again, but now you are effecting my real life. My friendships are ruined. Fuck you.


You should become a Satanist monk and escape to the mountains


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone.


Soooooo, you live with your parents, confirmed ?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Oh hey, an old friend of yours sent that through, if you like DM me on KFs and add me on discord.
> 
> We can talk there


You fucking traitor. Tollen I swear by Satan's Grace I will go to Russia and fucking give you what you deserve. This was all supposed to be private, they told me they wouldnt share it. Those fucking liars.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This was all supposed to be private, they told me they wouldnt share it. Those fucking liars.


Haha! Now we know you're into Indian dudes.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You fucking traitor. Tollen I swear by Satan's Grace I will go to Russia and fucking give you what you deserve. This was all supposed to be private, they told me they wouldnt share it. Those fucking liars.


Ah so it is you, you are the real cookofdoom


----------



## Figger Naggot (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Ah so it is you, you are the real cookofdoom


Are you Mr.E? Stop fucking alogging me. Dont call my house again, faggot.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone. You people are sick and make me sick. I was going to take advice to never use this site again, but now you are effecting my real life. My friendships are ruined. Fuck you.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 14, 2021)

Imagining this guy's boomer caveman parents taking calls from you ne'erdowells is giving me great joy.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Are you Mr.E? Stop fucking alogging me. Dont call my house again, faggot.











						What could this be?
					

An epic tale as tall as it is wide.




					www.youtube.com
				




Mr.E? Me? Dear old little me?

No sir, I do know who you are talking about but you are mistaken


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Dude you can do better than Rand and his group of alcoholic sycophants. You are a young guy in your mid 20s. Not sure if you went to college or university or what you do for a living but you can always look around and start an apprenticeship learn a trade, better yourself. I have faith that you can do it brother. 

You may feel down that they kicked you out for blabbing your mouth but there are plenty of upsides to it. Meet people in your local area, I guarantee that there will be more than you previously thought who you will make meaningful connections with.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Are you Mr.E? Stop fucking alogging me. Dont call my house again, faggot.


You keep mentioning people like "Carl" and "Mr.E", Who the fuck are these people? Discord retards?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> These were private messages. Washington is a two party consent state you fucking kike. You are breaking the law, but jews are above the law in the weimerica so you will get away with it. I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.




You may see through shitskin lies, but can you see through your shitstained future? Or will your mom's basement be the new Reichsfag?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> What could this be?
> 
> 
> An epic tale as tall as it is wide.
> ...


You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Go draw some mangas about you beating trolls with your satanic powers, that could be a real deal.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


I am not plate gang, but you did mention them, so I felt it befitting to add that in there


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


See you tomorrow dude. Hasta pronto, be well.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


Make sure to livestream your door being kicked down by the feds.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing


if rand was your only friend group you already had nothing



CookofDoom242 said:


> I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


random txt goldmine



CookofDoom242 said:


> STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS


i havent even informed them of your hentai viewing habits yet though



AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2347731
> 
> View attachment 2347733
> 
> ...


"barely smarter than a nigger" most niggers dont post stuff like this online afaik though

on a more serious note you can make something of yourself even if you dont have max stats it doesnt have to be this gene caste and even if youre not ahead of the other people you can still do something people need find your niche, maybe even better yourself and pull ahead, people have done it for time immemorial and i doubt the one strongest cavemen survived more like maybe he died and the 23rd happened to live through luck. worlds just like that it isnt cod or d and d shit happens we die sometimes the gifted die or cant pull ahead, often actually, and the world doesnt run on just the top giga chads doing everything.



CookofDoom242 said:


> You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


you seem pretty scared though, this is just the natural consequences of defending the gunt, hes putrid no matter what side of the political spectrum you fall on and you all know it and its why even with anon identities most of you are ashamed to admit you like him or his content or want it up for expediency of some sort and its why no one uses their real identities and panic when their real identities have to be tied to suckling the gunt. the ones who arent ashamed enough are retards like you who end up in your situation or who have videos of them farting into flames on yt


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 Wanna put your money where your mouth is? Come on down to 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, _NC_ 28719 and we will fight one on one motherfucker. Prove that the white race is a warrior race bitch. I'll throw down with your cracka ass any day.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 14, 2021)

Okay haha the gag was funny, now it’s getting a little old now. Wait, you’re not being serious, are you?


----------



## Reversal (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Byuu did it better.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> @CookofDoom242 Wanna put your money where your mouth is? Come on down to 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, _NC_ 28719 and we will fight one on one motherfucker. Prove that the white race is a warrior race bitch. I'll throw down with your cracka ass any day.


Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


No need to, accept my request good sir and we can have a nice gentle discussion, no need for driving anywhere.

Simply need a mic and headphones and that is all


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


Have you tried crying about it on the internet?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 14, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 believes he'll blitzkrieg to victory, but really he'll dickskrieg to failure.  Nothing but BFC (Big Futa Cock) awaits our residential Heinbitch _Rim_mler


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


You did this to yourself retard. Maybe if you don't want people to fuck with you, try to not be a faggot. You came on here and immediately started sperging out and calling everyone a kike and talking about how you worship Satan and slay angels (LOL), and then get upset when we make fun of you and dox you. No wonder you like Rand. Did you have an ammo box dropped on your head too or was it just from your mom dropping you on your head?


CookofDoom242 said:


> You finally reveal yourselves. I am not afraid of you feds. You fucking kikes celebrate all you want this isn't over. I will never talk to you people again you obsessive, psychopath kikes.


Ok bye....


CookofDoom242 said:


> Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


That didn't last long.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You fucking traitor. Tollen I swear by Satan's Grace I will go to Russia and fucking give you what you deserve.


random.txt candidate


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2348059View attachment 2348062


Reputation of anime avatars plummets into an even lower level yet.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't even know what the problem is, I actually like Israel. It's the only bastion of freedom in the Middle East and they're our greatest ally. What is the obsession with Jewish people?


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


Trying to summon our supreme leader won't achieve your dream of getting banned on the Kiwi Farms, won't cause your dox to _magically_ disappear, won't better your life in any way and won't make your arguments any less retarded.

Also, for someone who so strongly defend his "ideology" have you read anything on the ideas your autistic mind believes is the dogma of the world, any Nietzsche( both unaltered and the texts altered by a national socialist relative) any 19th and early 20th theories on eugenics and race theory, any dissertation on the ascension of fascism in Europe in the early 1920, any description on typical cultural values of these societies (rejection and ridicule of degeneracy, like dick girls, emphasis on masculine and militaristic values which you clearly lack, with all the schizophrenic fits your having, etc.).

Do you have an idea of the degree of retardation"satanism" and all that dark Lord shit actually is, how it doesn't make any sense in the Old and New testament in there JewGod is omnipotent and omniscient, all creation bows to God, true free will doesn't exist due to GodJesus knowing all, God willingly chooses to ignore that knowledge to give the illusion of choice, the existence of the rebellion was allowed by God, no being in the scriptures, the true mythos of Satanism, is above God.

tl:dr- You're probably an ignorant faggot, who barely knows how to make paragraphs.

Also Rand being your friend, lol.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME.


That shit doesn't work. Neither does Crowley's stuff or chaos magick, or stuff from old grimoires. It's just another set of lies people tell themselves to feel better.
The irony of Satan originating from Jewish religious writings doesn't escape me.



CookofDoom242 said:


> I swear by Satan's Grace


You and Melinda Scott should set a fight between your imaginary friends. She brings her Elohim, you bring your Satan, we take bets.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 14, 2021)

FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Nigger, you're not done until we say you're done.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Your master is busy fucking Sandra Ralph, buddy.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Nice display of Aryan/Satanist perseverance, there, champ.  Why are all you degenerates such fucking pussies?


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


Sir sir, please pick up your phone. Be a nice gentleman and come and have a chat.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


In Minecraft?


----------



## big cum (Jul 15, 2021)

Tard shits up thread. News at 11.
					

Hololive is the best Gura is best girl. If you disagree you are either a nigger or a kike.




					kiwifarms.net
				




@CookofDoom242 got banned from the vtuber thread. Dude can’t even simp for lolis without sperging about Jews.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Yeah you’re gonna go see your massa alright boy


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Please my Aryan Brother what will your Futa waifu body pillow think?


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.





almost there baby


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Tick tock old friend, rat tat tat, please answer the ring and have a nice chat.


----------



## R00T (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people called my house today, my mother answered the phone. You people are sick and make me sick. I was going to take advice to never use this site again, but now you are effecting my real life. My friendships are ruined. Fuck you.


post proof.  Point out what sperg from the forum called your house or else it didn't happen or some of those "friends" that shared your information are also now messing with you.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Sure faggot I will drive across coast to see some fed who will van me the second I go to that stupid fucking road.


I'm sick and tired of playing nice with a bunch of amerimutts who'll jerk themselves raw over being Frank Castle and hurl around fighting words without backing them up. It's a fucking LARP indulged in by people who'd probably cry if they ever got punched.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 15, 2021)

We did it Reddit!


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> MAYBE I JUST FUCKING SHOULD YOU PEOPLE RUINED MY LIFE. STOP CALLING MY FUCKING PARENTS. YOU DELUDED FUCKS THIS ISNT A GAME ANYMORE. MY DARK LORD TELLS ME WHAT TO DO AND I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME. I. SLAY. ANGELS. STAY BACK FROM ME. STOP IT NOW YOU STUPID FUCKING NIGGER KIKE. STOP. STOP. STOP. You ruined everything afters years of being friends with Rand and the group they got rid of me. I lost my only friends. I have nothing to live for because of you. @Null Josh Moon you stupid fucking kike I pray to satan every hour to give you pain.


They had my name on the Farms once. But once Ralph didn't assign me as a Gold Star Caller by virtue of me not calling in, they took my name off the Farms. 

Maybe you will be as lucky.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jul 15, 2021)

With all the power Satan can give him, you'd think OP would be able to do better than seethe and cope.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 15, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> They had my name on the Farms once. But once Ralph didn't assign me as a Gold Star Caller by virtue of me not calling in, they took my name off the Farms.
> 
> Maybe you will be as lucky.


I hope you get doxed again.


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 15, 2021)

On the subject of this nigga fapping to shota:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Livestream it!


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 15, 2021)

He just can't get dick off his mind.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 15, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> The irony of Satan originating from Jewish religious writings doesn't escape me.


Anton LaVey was a kike and Satanism is 100% jewish


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Ask him if he liked my gunt parodies


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


This guy is seriously giving off some JMK vibes...


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


in hell? nice.


----------



## RSOD (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.


I will shoot you with my penis you white boy hehehe


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (Jul 15, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> Seemingly. Before KF I thought the white nationalist were underemployed meth addicts living in trailer parks. Now I realize that most are actually UNemployed porn/anime addicts living with their parents and begging for money from the Jews they pretend to hate.
> 
> PSA for White Nationalist anime avatars: Being a quasi disabled work shy porn addict is much worse than being colored or jewish.


The correlation between anime/porn addiction and these types of nutcases....bang on. There's a reason why so many of them troon out.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> These were private messages. Washington is a two party consent state you fucking kike. You are breaking the law, but jews are above the law in the weimerica so you will get away with it. I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.


HAHAHA ANOTHER FAGGOT PWN'ER get fucked retard.

a) that's not how two-party consent laws work
b) what're you going to do about it, faggot?


The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> I can confirm that the person on KF is either someone who has Cook down 100% or Cook himself. Because this is way to close to be a fake. Cook also is a weebo degenerate fag who listed his favourite show on faceberg as "HighSchool D and D" which is some weird coomer demon stuff, and when we made fun of him for it he said "What bro? Its fucking based."


Fucking amazing work, dude.


CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


lol lol lol

fucking lmao


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 15, 2021)

We went from zero to fucking retarded real fast and I'm only on page 2


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 15, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> We went from zero to fucking retarded real fast and I'm only on page 2


Dude was begging for a halal. Got what he deserved.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> These were private messages. Washington is a two party consent state you fucking kike. You are breaking the law, but jews are above the law in the weimerica so you will get away with it. I am aryan, I can see through shitskin lies.


"Two-party consent" applies to recording.  You sending written messages that are then made public wouldn't violate them.  Further, that only applies if both individuals are in Washington.  If they aren't, then federal law applies, and federal is one-party consent.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 15, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> I will shoot you with my penis you white boy hehehe


That's gay. Shoot him with your finger like a real men do


----------



## Ripple (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I don't even know what the problem is, I actually like Israel. It's the only bastion of freedom in the Middle East and they're our greatest ally. What is the obsession with Jewish people?


I'm a traditionalist Catholic and an anti-Zionist but even I have to admit that Israel would probably be a nice place to go on holiday.


CookofDoom242 said:


> I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN'S GRACE GIVES ME.


This, ladies and gents, is why I pray the Rosary every day.


----------



## Shakka Ahmose (Jul 15, 2021)

Ripple said:


> View attachment 2348718


This is a good quote for random.txt


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jul 15, 2021)

If Cookiedoomer an hero's do you think Vice will give an honorary minus 1 to the kill counter?


----------



## L. Duse (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


@Null, if he really offs himself, will this be included in the Kiwifarms killcount?


----------



## RSOD (Jul 15, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> That's gay. Shoot him with your finger like a real men do


Bang bang


----------



## Solid Hyrax (Jul 15, 2021)

Rule of thumb: If you're going to be a coomer, at least don't be retarded too


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 15, 2021)

Solid Hyrax said:


> Rule of thumb: If you're going to be a coomer, at least don't be retarded too


Rule of thumb, if you are gonna be a dog, don't eat food.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 15, 2021)

Master Chef said:


> Do you have an idea of degree of the retardation"satanism" and all that dark Lord shit actually is, how it doesn't make any sense in the Old and New testament in there JewGod is omnipotent and omniscient, all creation bows to God, true free will doesn't exist due to GodJesus knowing all, God willingly chooses to ignore that knowledge to give the illusion of choice, the existence of the rebellion was allowed by God, no being in the scriptures, the true mythos of Satanism, is above God.


"iT dOeSn'T hAvE aNyThInG tO dO wItH sAtAn, ItS aBoUt WoRsHiPpInG yOuRsElF."

Oh great we're going to get blamed for this one too except no one will care cause he was a Nazi Dickgirl Enthusiast and not a Troon Developer. Such is life.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


But you already did a while ago:



On a serious note, please, take a break from the Internet and go see a shrink, professional help can make life a lot easier for you.


----------



## Revo (Jul 15, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2348059View attachment 2348062


So I guess, I am becoming a capitalist, if I am watching a lot of western cartoons.


----------



## The Assembler (Jul 15, 2021)

I wrote some crazy shit when I was 20 but this takes the cake.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.


Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Is Cyber Bullying Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha

Seriously tho, just go outside and find a club that's not about occultism/hentai/white supremacy, if you can do this before then it won't be difficult to do that again, oh and don't behave like a special snow flake.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 15, 2021)

lol you're so stupid you don't know how to disable notifications

SAVE THAT WHITE RACE WITH THE POWER OF LOLI AND JEWSHISH-DERIVED RELIGION!


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Jul 15, 2021)

As if  LeVeyan "Aleister Crowley for dorks who listened to Industrial in the early 90s" Satanism wasn't cringe enough, turns out this guy is more the "Buys grimoires from Amazon and considers every Gorgoroth album to be a unique religious experience" variety. This guy is amazing.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING STOP PLEASE. I AM DONE. I AM FINALLY GOING TO JOIN MY MASTER.




That is pathetically funny.  You're going to join Satan, the ex-angel, who JewGod pimp slapped out of Heaven.  Are you a glutton for Big Hebrew Cock now?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 15, 2021)

Randbot's kids are Jewish by default. As chaggot would say "this is why we lose". Why do people who talking about saving the whites always fuck non white woman?


----------



## Canoodler (Jul 15, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 has managed to reach autism levels that shouldn't even be possible.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 15, 2021)

The Repeated Meme said:


> HAHAHA ANOTHER FAGGOT PWN'ER get fucked retard.
> 
> a) that's not how two-party consent laws work
> b) what're you going to do about it, faggot?
> ...


Thank you so much, hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 15, 2021)

Ripple said:


> View attachment 2348718


Once you join Kiwi Farms you're here forever.
Welcome to hell buddy


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 15, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Welcome to hell buddy


I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself,
"This could be Heaven or this could be Hell"


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 15, 2021)

We’ve educated this boy more in 3 days than 13 years of public school (where he probably was on twitter most of the time). We are about diversity, tolerance and love. Give yourselves a pat on the back, kiwibrohs.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 15, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> @CookofDoom242 has managed to reach autism levels that shouldn't even be possible.


This thread exists partially because of my incredulity that someone could be such a massive faggot.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 15, 2021)

I'd also like to point out that with him posting his facedox, he is _definitely_ not of the Aryan persuasion. You don't have blonde hair and blue eyes you stupid, blind bitch.

I guess that just adds to his victim complex. At least his sub-100 IQ will be put to good use as either a meat shield or a hot dog in his own version of paradise. Why is it always the mongoloids who would get purged advocating for the very thing that would actually kill them without remorse? I guess they really are that dumb.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 15, 2021)

I wonder what ole cookieofdoom is up too?
1. Went to hell and is chilling with satan.
2. Is watching degenerate anime shit and seething about the kiwi jew.
The world may never know.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> On a serious note, please, take a break from the Internet and go see a shrink, professional help can make life a lot easier for you.


Don't listen to him @CookofDoom242 Keep posting here forever!


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Jul 15, 2021)

Yeah, don't go @CookofDoom242 , I would like to hear more about your opsec.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Haha! Now we know you're into Indian dudes.


no wonder he wont notice me


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 15, 2021)

Man this thread has been a roller coaster. It blows my mind how so many of these weird ass nazi larpers are always autistic coomers hopelessly addicted to the weirdest kinds of anime pornography. How the fuck do you plan to do anything to benefit the white race by jerking it to japanese men with boobs?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 15, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> Man this thread has been a roller coaster. It blows my mind how so many of these weird ass nazi larpers are always autistic coomers hopelessly addicted to the weirdest kinds of anime pornography. How the fuck do you plan to do anything to benefit the white race by jerking it to japanese men with boobs?


They do the White race (and humankind by extension) a favour by not breeding.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello folks and welcome to another crazy whacky adventure here at Randbot, Cook and friends show.

Hope you all enjoy these pieces of information, I will also be quoting this in Randbots thread as they do both go hand in hand

Tsk tsk tsk @CookofDoom242 please consider coming back, we just want a chat

This is from Rand's entrophy chat.


















*While this was happening in chat Rand was building with plastic bricks.*





*"Leader of the movement plays with kids toys."

There is also a video Rand's cohost Comrade Pond and Zeke Kyle made arguging with someone, but in typical Randlander fashion you can only hear one side and they brag about banning people.*

https://odysee.com/@Zeke_Kyle:f/DoxDrama:e


They claim the Cook account on kf is a fake - for it to be a fake the person faking it would have to study Cook so closely I dont think that could be possible - I am 99% sure it is Cook, and if it isnt. Its a great troll.


//His poast
https://poa.st/@Cook
//Archives








						@Cook | Poast
					

archived 16 Jul 2021 00:49:22 UTC




					archive.md
				



https://web.archive.org/web/20210716004942/https://poa.st/@Cook

Folks there are some good kino from this poast

Take a read

I found his writings its on poast but you need another page to see all of it. It is gay af.

https://poa.st/@Cook/posts/A7VJ1lTJKX9Psjl1hw
//Archive https://archive.md/5DjdS


Arent his parents boomers?
Some one should warn mama Cook.


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm enjoying the hell out of this thread and hope it continues, but surely you guys must realize that whoever is posting as Cook here is impersonating him (hilariously) and that it's not actually him, right?


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 15, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> I'm enjoying the hell out of this thread and hope it continues, but surely you guys must realize that whoever is posting as Cook here is impersonating him (hilariously) and that it's not actually him, right?


Nice try Cook.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 15, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> I'm enjoying the hell out of this thread and hope it continues, but surely you guys must realize that whoever is posting as Cook here is impersonating him (hilariously) and that it's not actually him, right?


Joined : Today


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 15, 2021)

@CookofDoom242  using a sock account now are you?

Thank you for your continuing to provide entertainment for us all.

Ps: U still a faggot, lul


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 15, 2021)

I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 15, 2021)

You guys nailed it again.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 15, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> I'm enjoying the hell out of this thread and hope it continues, but surely you guys must realize that whoever is posting as Cook here is impersonating him (hilariously) and that it's not actually him, right?


Please, please consider directing your hatred towards India, CookofDoom. 

And beware that Murica is turning into India with its population believing in cults over science, its messy political system that can't achieve anything, its belief that it is Numbah Wan despite being objectively shit, its infrastructure crumbling, its rich being megarich while its poor being piss poor and of course you letting Pajeets in to run the country and turning the entire country Pajeet! 

I fear that the Indian will rise again. But this time their skins won't be red. They'd be shit in colour.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


It's too late for that tactic dude


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 15, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> Please, please consider directing your hatred towards India, CookofDoom.
> 
> And beware that Murica is turning into India with its population believing in cults over science, its messy political system that can't achieve anything, its belief that it is Numbah Wan despite being objectively shit, its infrastructure crumbling, its rich being megarich while its poor being piss poor and of course you letting Pajeets in to run the country and turning the entire country Pajeet!
> 
> I fear that the Indian will rise again. But this time their skins won't be red. They'd be shit in colour.


Shut up gook subhuman. You chose these fucking niggers and kikes over Ralph. You fucking snaked him live on air today, you stupid bugmen have no soul. Kill yourself chinkoid.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


Cringe dropping the larp. Only the real Cook would be that retarded to not keep a kino larp going


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut up gook subhuman. You chose these fucking niggers and kikes over Ralph. You fucking snaked him live on air today, you stupid bugmen have no soul. Kill yourself chinkoid.


How did I snake on him? And why did you reply to a post addressing hereinmyarms?

And this goes out to you and Ralph, I came across the Killstream because of said niggers and kikes.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> It's too late for that tactic dude


Its true. I am not the real Cook, Pond confirmed it on twitter. Zeke knows the account is fake. Please delete it. You guys are taking it to far, Cook has had to unplug his landline. Please delete this thread and its unfair to have a fake account represent somebody.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


No.

Edit- Weren't you joining the 41%?


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Its true. I am not the real Cook, Pond confirmed it on twitter. Zeke knows the account is fake. Please delete it. You guys are taking it to far, Cook has had to unplug his landline. Please delete this thread and its unfair to have a fake account represent somebody.


Naw, don't feel like it


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 15, 2021)

YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


Yea we're totally going to take two of your internet best friends words. You may be retarded but we aren't.


CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


GOTCHA BITCH!


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


but your a parody account so thats not your landline retard


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 15, 2021)

The CIA could learn something from your signal mixing technology.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 15, 2021)

SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


Project much?


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> ...I HAVE FUCKED ...


I believe you ment " I HAVE_ BEEN FUCKED BY..."._


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN.


Are you sure it wasn't anime body pillow or some waifuism shit?


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jul 15, 2021)

Master Chef said:


> I believe you ment " I HAVE_ BEEN FUCKED BY..."._


He loves futa cock


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


You look up to a barely coherent wet brain alcoholic with further brain damage from getting hit with an ammo box. You jerk off to anime. You, Rand and Ralph are subhuman cunts and a disgrace to huwhite people everywhere.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


Your history of favoriting tons of Japanese porn comics featuring girldicks says otherwise. I think you're the one that wants to be fucked by Aryan "women".


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 15, 2021)

"I am the product of 1000s of years of my ancestors evolution. Getting better and stronger. With only the strongest surviving. I have aryan blood running through me. My people have went to the moon, created the nuclear bomb, and conquered the world. My Satanic Soul is not scared of any fucking alogs. I will overcome you fucking kikes."
- CookofDoom242


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I LOVE BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN.


Being the bright penny that you are I am sure you're aware Aryans are from India.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 15, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> Being the bright penny that you are I am sure you're aware Aryans are from India.


I told you he wants that Pajeet D.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 15, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> "I am the product of 1000s of years of my ancestors evolution. Getting better and stronger. With only the strongest surviving. I have aryan blood running through me. My people have went to the moon, created the nuclear bomb, and conquered the world. My Satanic Soul is not scared of any fucking alogs. I will overcome you fucking kikes."
> - CookofDoom242


@CookofDoom242 In case you didn't know, J. Robert Oppenheimer's father was Jewish.

Also, what's the source of that quote? 
Thank you


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 15, 2021)

Master Chef said:


> @CookofDoom242 In case you didn't know, J. Robert Oppenheimer's father was Jewish.
> 
> Also, what's the source of that quote?


He's in the live chat


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN


2D ones don't count.
Ones with penises don't count.



CookofDoom242 said:


> have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


A-logging is active hate and desire to harm a person - it's a bannable offence on the site. We mock them and laugh about them.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


But do they love you?


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 15, 2021)

So you didnt vist Satan.
Number 2 was right.
Is watching degenerate anime shit and seething about the kiwi jew.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


Lol calm down. You sound like you're about to shoot up a school.

I think Ralph would be embarrassed to have you has a fan tbh.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 15, 2021)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> So you didnt vist Satan.
> Number 2 was right.
> Is watching degenerate anime shit and seething about the kiwi jew.


Really Cook. go away.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.




How hard would you chimp out if your avatar was, say, made a rainbow Star of David by a mod?


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


Please sir, respond to my request


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


No wonder you ignored the "don't use a username that can be tied back to you" warning when you signed up. You've posted elsewhere in the site so you know that's not true. Kinda like the fact that you're actually gay and overcompensate so fucking much you probably have a lisp too. Life would be much easier if you learned to stop hating yourself and the world around you.

Here's a neat trick since you're going through the "I'm not owned" handbook: typing slightly differently while still throwing slurs in doesn't trick _anybody. _If it wasn't actually you, you would just stop posting but no, you fuckin' tankies-in-disguise are too hopped up on each other's stolen valor.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 15, 2021)

So this is the power... Of gunt guardians...


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 15, 2021)

@CuckofDoom242, indulge me, I'm curious.  How do you see this panning out for you, exactly?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 15, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> @CuckofDoom242, indulge me, I'm curious.  How do you see this panning out for you, exactly?


Obviously all of us in chains serving Rand's Jewish children.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. I LOVE  BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. I HAVE FUCKED BUSTY ARYAN WOMEN. Unlike you fucking psychopaths.  I am not a fag who obsesses over men, like you faggots who have a whole site dedicated to alogging Rand and Ralph.


Women don't have penises. Sorry the futa you watch didn't enlighten you to this fact. You might need Jesus because I think you might be into Busty Aryan Transsexuals.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 16, 2021)

Busty Aryan women assuredly throw themselves at the feet of this deranged wignat lad. Even CECA Loather is laughing at @CookofDoom242 and his Jewish/Glowing fed posts.


----------



## Faggitory (Jul 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Will futas and NTR defeat the left?


Futa is a lame fetish, and the left is immune to NTR; they're all cucks already. Truly we need stronger fetishes to win.

For the good of Kiwi farms I'll wear the fursuit.


Popper Whiting said:


> You might need Jesus because I think you might be into* Busty Aryan Transsexuals.*


If a porno with this title doesn't exist, it really should.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


Your mom sounds into it though, and I wouldn't wanna break her heart. You're already enough of a disappointment to her.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 16, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> For the good of Kiwi farms I'll wear the fursuit


It's too much of a sacrifice. Don't do it


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


YOURE FUCKING OTHER DUDES!? 
WE WERE GOING TO RAISE CHICKENS TOGETHER! FOR THE WHITE RACE! WE COULD HAVE HAD IT ALL!


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 16, 2021)

Stilgar of Troon said:


> @CuckofDoom242, indulge me, I'm curious.  How do you see this panning out for you, exactly?


You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.



CohenManischewitz said:


> Busty Aryan women assuredly throw themselves at the feet of this deranged wignat lad. Even CECA Loather is laughing at @CookofDoom242 and his Jewish/Glowing fed posts.


Ceca is a non white shit skin what he says doesnt fucking matter. That fucking gook can go join his bugman hive. Fucking chink thinks he has anything over me.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


baby forget this silly war. Poland is waiting. the white race needs our chickens. and our double dilly is starting to collect dust


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


You should be thanking us


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 16, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> Being the bright penny that you are I am sure you're aware Aryans are from India.


I HATE INDIANS. ESPECIALLY THOSE WITH WHITE SKIN. THE WORST OF THE LOT. IN FACT, AS YOUR RESIDENT CHICOM, I HATE THE WEST TOO!

@CookofDoom242


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 16, 2021)

As thus, he was cast out from the garden of randland. Falling to earth to live with us, the savage, non-aryan masses. Fighting forever in a river of blood and shitposts.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> You should be thanking us


YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


You sure the guy asking for gay sex is from here and not Rand's servor? I'm pretty sure that servor has a higher percentage of degenerate faggots (based off of who frequents that place like you and Rand) then this place.


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jul 16, 2021)

Is CWCA Altisticright?
Tune in tomarrom and find out


----------



## BigThaiGreenCurry (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


I think saving Futa porn and jacking off to cuck shit ruined your life long ago.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


This time when you threaten to an hero because you tism out from arguing with the users here can you do one of these. I suggested a flip but I think this would be more iconic.





You'd win the Golden iPod for sure.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?



We all know you wanted to go to the gay sex meeting.

It's your fault for having such retarded dogmas, and maybe your parents too, for giving you the tism, and neglecting you during your childhood, causing you to look towards 4chan to fill the gaps.

I'm still waiting for your other achievements in saving the white race, because not breeding ain't enough chief.

The Kiwi Farms are proud supporters of the state of Israel and of the Jewish people.


----------



## Meth Until Death (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


Oi mate, cheers for not being a simple, degenerate, knuckle-draggin cretin that makes all rightoids look like fuckin spastics. Here's a tip for you squirt, stop being a coomer, go for walks and lift weights. Read some books as well and disconnect from the internet


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Gura is best girl anyone with a soul can see that


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 16, 2021)

*9:55am*


CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.



*10:02am*


CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


... y’a winnin son?




CookofDoom242 said:


> ... My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


I agree that calling you out to the railroad tracks for gay sex is a lame way to get you outside, we all know the best way to trick you outside is saying we found a box of uncensored NTR hentai by the railroad tracks.

Look, if you answer this question I’ll talk to earl and ask him to layoff.

*“How does big titty futa hentai save the white race?”*



CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


Your welcome.


----------



## Barney Calhoun (Jul 16, 2021)

After reading all 27 pages of this thread, I have only thing to say: Thank you.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


If you meet one asshole a day, they're the asshole. If you meet assholes all day, you're the asshole.

Nobody took anything from you. Being a part of paranoid, lunatic, fringe groups did. Who woulda thought that their OpSec you touted would work against you?


----------



## The Assembler (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?



There's something poetic about a self-proclaimed Enemy of God making out of himself a complete joke.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?





Anytime, goy


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook


Interesting. If you're not the real CuckOfDoom, and if, as you know,


CookofDoom242 said:


> Cook has had to unplug his landline


then why did you post


CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE


Either the Kiwifarms division of the JIDF has a department dedicated to harassing self-proclaimed Satanist Nazis with phone calls or you're Cuck. I'll leave it to my fellow hasbara shills to decide what the truth is.


			
				CookOfDoom242 said:
			
		

> My people have went to the moon, created the nuclear bomb





Let me know when you decide to make aliyah.


CookofDoom242 said:


> you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one.


Why?



Stay in your place, Satanist.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


You sound like you're gonna go fuck the optics on a your local school, you're actually making arguments for people to SWAT you or at least do a fucking welfare check and in this case, I can't fucking say they aren't justified despite our rules calling that faggotry. You're deranged, I knew my 15 minutes would be wasted because you took absolutely 0% of the good advice.



Updatedmyjournal said:


> Is CWCA Altisticright?
> Tune in tomarrom and find out


Nope.
I don't hate India and won't call China the "motherland", that's cringe to the maximum. I like my names, Aboland, Chinkland, Bongville, Burgerland etc.
They're both nations of Lolcows, just like the USA. Maybe CECA can start a thread on Chinese lolcows.

FYI, Indian statistics include a category "death/injury from taking a selfie", explain how that's not a nation of lolcows.


Spoiler: Average streetshitter, NSFW, pixelated and slightly gorey


----------



## NibbaBibba (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 16, 2021)

lol @ this entire thread. Who 



Spoiler



didn't


 know that this would result from a simple google of the tard's username.


----------



## RSOD (Jul 16, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> Here is a post of his on a Satanist form
> View attachment 2340925
> Link|Archive


Me: pull's out a diamond encrusted long dagger that capable of shooting lightning


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 16, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Interesting. If you're not the real CuckOfDoom, and if, as you know,
> 
> then why did you post
> 
> ...


Chad Saint Micheal vs the Virgin Lucifer.


----------



## LaurenLauren (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


shalom!
My friend, this is what you get for ATTACKING  the holy state of Israel. But don't worry, as a Jew, I will show morcy. You can be my slave shabbos goy. You will live in ma shack and serve me on each sabbath. I will feed you and charge you only for rent.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 16, 2021)

.


LaurenLauren said:


> shalom!
> My friend, this is what you get for ATTACKING  the holy state of Israel. But don't worry, as a Jew, I will show morcy. You can be my slave shabbos goy. You will live in ma shack and serve me on each sabbath. I will feed you and charge you only for rent.


mazal tov


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


Man you've ruined the words kike and faggot, they have no meaning now after how much you've used them.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Will there be a recording of the court case that I can watch? Dont think the Petrol Hour will cover it.


It begins....  (post from the Gunt vs Vickers Custody Battle thread.)


Ralphamale said:


> Once you join Kiwi Farms you're here forever.
> Welcome to hell buddy


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 16, 2021)

This is what happens when someone with a satanic soul faces of against the righteous kiwifarms, filled with God's light.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 16, 2021)

saw netonare and futanari and all I can say is faggot cuck in the closet that is my argument.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


You mean antifa whom show up to houses and assault everyone they disagree with willy nilly? Tell me child, where on the doll did the kiwi farmer hurt you?
Our JIDF handlers will be so pleased with our results, they may even fund the kiwi farms _forever_.
Don't forget Alexander @CookofDoom242 McDaniel, CHRIST IS KING!


----------



## Psicopax (Jul 16, 2021)

>Me waking up and getting dressed, 
ready and in the mood to make a 
post in this thread.


----------



## JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Please delete this thread and its unfair to have a fake account represent somebody.


Now, maybe you should have thought about that before making this "fake" account, huh? Cry more nigger.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 16, 2021)

Any chance cuckofdoom is connected with Atomwaffen, the combination of extreme idelogies is reminding me of those edgy faggots. The whole thread is like the autistic ramblings of the world's biggest shadow the hedgehog fan.


----------



## RSOD (Jul 16, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Lol norsefags always so salty.


Lol weren't vikings a bunch of pillagers if am correct


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 16, 2021)

Indian J.C denton said:


> Lol weren't vikings a bunch of pillagers if am correct


All I know is they had long hair (gay) and spent a lot of time sailing (double gay).


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 16, 2021)

お早う！ @CookofDoom242 Time for some hololive genki just for you! Hope this could make your day better, and "take my mind off the thought of suicide and drama." 


Look at how cute these little Jews are ＼(*^▽^*)/


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 16, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> View attachment 2352080
> View attachment 2352162


Wtf I love Gura even more now


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


Here’s some tips for the future.

Don’t use the same username you use on other sites.
Definitely don’t use the same username on sites that have your personal info on them.

Get a job.
Gamer isn't an occupation. The only girls that will want to date you are the ones who will use your neet bux for drug money.

Gunt guarding is one thing. Doing it while screaming NIGGER and KIKE is another.
And for fuck's sake, don't do it on a site that's essentially the Internet's archive of autism.

There is absolutely no reason why complete strangers on the Internet need to know what you jack off to.
Jacking off to dick girls isn't going to save the white race.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 16, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Here’s some tips for the future.
> 
> Don’t use the same username you use on other sites.
> Definitely don’t use the same username on sites that have your personal info on them.
> ...


you're giving good advice to a man that hasn't developed passed the age of 15, Im sorry to say any good intentions are completely lost on this sperg.


----------



## Steely Dan (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


I'm from the FBI - You know what's a good way to take out your anger AND will save the white race? Maybe buy a gun, go into a federal building... I won't tell what to do next. ;^)


----------



## Stardust (Jul 16, 2021)

@CookofDoom242, do you prefer your futa circumsized or not? With how much you're getting wrecked by Jews, I suspect the former.  But you're also a turbo faggot, so any and all cocks will probably do too.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jul 16, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 what is your favorite fast food place?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 16, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> @CookofDoom242 what is your favorite fast food place?


Steak and shake.
Cheap, easy, and you leave filled with a heavy creamy load inside you. Just like him.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jul 16, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Steak and shake.
> Cheap, easy, and you leave filled with a heavy creamy load inside you. Just like him.


I feel like he cries a lot


----------



## Stardust (Jul 16, 2021)

Heckler1 said:


> I feel like he cries a lot




Either because futa dick ruptures his ass or Jew dick suffocates his throat.  Satan must be proud of his gayest greatest sissy warrior!


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 16, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 16, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


>


What a beautiful people.


----------



## AHAHAHAHAHAHA (Jul 16, 2021)

I LOVE ISRAEL AND THE JEWISH PEOPLE!
THIS IS A PRO-ISRAEL SITE!
THANK YOU Y'SHUA YERAH!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 16, 2021)

We love our jews
Our ZOG enforcement 
We love the IDF
They're important


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jul 16, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> I think you might be into Busty Aryan Transsexuals.





Spoiler: NSFL






Spoiler: Seriously. Don't






Spoiler: Cookie, have some self control, you're at work.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 16, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Here’s some tips for the future.
> 
> Don’t use the same username you use on other sites.
> Definitely don’t use the same username on sites that have your personal info on them.
> ...





Easterling said:


> you've giving good advice to a man that hasn't developed passed the age of 15, Im sorry to say and good intentions are completely lost on this sperg.


He'll ignore it. I've sent all of this and more as DMs when he was bitching about people calling his family and them wanting to kick him out of the house. 

What did he do? "Kike nigger chink faggot" probably a hundred more times, this time in full caps.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> He'll ignore it. I've sent all of this and more as DMs when he was bitching about people calling his family and them wanting to kick him out of the house.
> 
> What did he do? "Kike nigger chink faggot" probably a hundred more times, this time in full caps.


Quit trying to groom retards in PM plz


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> What did he do? "Kike nigger chink faggot" probably a hundred more times, this time in full caps.


Please post it, autism needs to be archived.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 16, 2021)

What's this?





https://web.archive.org/web/2021071...rdleaks.unicornriot.ninja/discord/user/215654


----------



## Stardust (Jul 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> ...he was bitching about people calling his family and them wanting to kick him out of the house.
> 
> What did he do? "Kike nigger chink faggot" probably a hundred more times, this time in full caps.




Imagine if the Third Reich collapsed due to phone calls.  Truly, @CookofDoom242 is a savior of the white man! All hail the Thousand Year Seconds Reich!


----------



## Berrakh (Jul 17, 2021)

These subforums are like the hyperbolic time chamber for lolcow fandoms. They just grow exponentially.  Now we have little intraforum bum fights.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 17, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOU DARE ASK ME TO THANK YOU FOR RUINING MY LIFE?


You brought this on yourself. What did you think was going to happen when you stick your dick into an angry beehive?


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 17, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Quit trying to groom retards in PM plz


How else would we, the Tribe, subvert these naughty goyim wignats?
Let them say what they want of course.



Master Chef said:


> Please post it, autism needs to be archived.


It's worthless rubbish.

He whines about calls, wants me to delete the thread and his account, and declare it's an imposter. (lol)
I tell him I'm Jewish and money means more than my family, asks him how much BAT he's willing to provide and silver shekelz to be purchased (obviously a fucking stupid joke)
He responds with asking how much? Autistic?

Still calls me a kike in between these lines. God I wonder how his family deals with this level of autism.


Spoiler: Factual scenario 



"Chicken tendies are ready"
"DID YOU KNOW THE KIKES PUT PINK SLIME IN CHICKEN TENDIES TO KEEP ARYAN MEN LIMP AND IT'S NO WONDER SUBVERSIVE KIKES LIKE (((NICK FUENTES))) LIKES CHICKEN TENDIES THEY WILL NOT SUCEED AS LONG AS I MASTURBATE TO FUTANARI NETORARE GOOKTOONS".
"The hummus soup is on the table"
"FOR SATAN'S GRACE, HUMMUS FUCK NIGGER SHIT AN ARYAN MAN LIKE ME REFUSES TO DRINK THAT KIKE LIQUID, WHY WOULD AN ARYAN MAN BOW DOWN TO THE KIKE AND THEIR (((HUMMUS))) I WANT TO EAT RAW BEEF LIKE A PAGAN VIKING ARYAN FUCK THIS KIKE LIQUID ONLY WORSHIPPERS OF DEAD KIKES ON STICKS WOULD EAT THIS ZOG FLUID"



Then he whines more so I wasted 15 minutes giving him a better response, which is basically summarised as "log off lmao". He finally catches one of the archives I've shared, which said "archived 5 months ago", and probably realises someone wanted to fuck with him. He came onto the site effectively serving them his information on a silver platter, he probably knows what kind of group they are, likely also wignat retards who are sick of him. 

He said he'll leave for the millionth time. Less than an hour later, he started calling people kikes again.


----------



## CECA Loather (Jul 17, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


I am not the real CECA Loather. This is a parody account. @theralph stop being a Pajeet for once and find a way to make haters literally pay you to hate you. I am not CECA Loather.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 17, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


Lol, retard.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Jul 17, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I am not the real Cook, this is a parody account please delete this account. Cook doesnt deserve this fucking alogging and harassment of his family. Ask Pond or Zeke to confirm this account is fake. @Null stop being a jew for once and delete this thread. I am not Cook.


Hahahaha ask Pond or Zeke lmao. Do not invoke Null to your defense, he hates low IQ sped niggers like you bro. Get a life, faggot. KYS.


----------



## Wayneright (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm glad Kiwifarms found this young man before the FBI could. Maybe there is some hope he'll develop introspection and not end up ensnared in a white nationalist honeypot.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> God I wonder how his family deals with this level of autism.


Gingerly, and as little as possible I would wager. I'd be surprised if any of them talked to him whatsoever and he only knows about his dad getting offered platters of dick _because _his own stupidity and lack of opsec.


----------



## RSOD (Jul 17, 2021)

SMT VI : deviljew 
Angel's fear me edition




JewnitedDisgraceOfAmerica said:


> Hale sayton!
> 
> View attachment 2345097


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jul 17, 2021)

This dude talked about shooting up Pride parades. Are we sure he doesn't glow in the dark?

Also, who the fuck actually says "I concur"?









						CookOfDoom242 (Discord ID: 381258031859499008), page 1 | DiscordLeaks
					

archived 17 Jul 2021 08:11:53 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Barbarus (Jul 17, 2021)

@CookofDoom242  none of the other kiwis have pointed this out as they are just as autistic and degenerate as you are but I have some horrible news for you.

Jews are not gods people. Jews are the people of Satan. Killing Angels is the most non anti white thing a man can do as angels are the pinnacle of the white race therefore You're on the same level of heebs. It's not looking good for you, just did a quick look through your family tree and it's looking awfully Jewish. See a few of Satan's chosen peoples surnames there bud.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jul 17, 2021)

I wanna get out of KikeofDoom's wild futa-ride. Please, it's getting too halal for me.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 17, 2021)

On a scale of 1 to @CookofDoom242, how much of a faggot are you, @CookofDoom242?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 17, 2021)

I think I know why @CookofDoom242 is a Satanist: Baphomet is the original dickgirl.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 17, 2021)

Do you guys think his dad grounded him because he got stood up at the train tracks?


----------



## Stardust (Jul 17, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Do you guys think his dad grounded him because he got stood up at the train tracks?




Not _at_ the train tracks, but *on* the train tracks - to Autist-witz Auschwitz.

Jew Jew, all aboard!


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 17, 2021)

It's magical in a way - when I read through the thread, I almost pity this slightly jewish presenting man, who had his figurative anus so utterly annihilated by a thread that he is no longer able to produce a sound when farting. 

But then I read


CookofDoom242 said:


> ANGELS. FEAR. ME.


and my sides fly into orbit and every other feeling is utterly eclipsed by mirth.

I still can only barely believe it's not a larp. He's for real. It's amazing, even by this site's standards.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 17, 2021)

Can @Null please cover this in the next Mad at the Internet? This is the best content on the forum right now. @CookofDoom242 makes @theralph look normal, its hard to believe this is real.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 17, 2021)

*Going over the stream Rand's people did in response to the CuckofCoom thread.*

0:45-0:55

"You (PodAwful) were up til 7AM responding to that thread, 50 times."

So they are accusing PodAwful of being Cook? I don't really understand what they mean by this.

0:49-0:56

They call PodAwful a NEET, I have no idea if that is true, but this is coming from the people who had COOKOFDOOM242 as a cohost. A man who has been a NEET for nearly a decade. Also Randbot2020 QUIT his job to stream. Their leader of the movement , Ryan Johnson, is a NEET who plays with legos.

1:17

"As far as I know, no one goes on the kiwifarms thread."

That is a lie Randbot's internet secretary, who was assigned to him by a glow in the dark group (most likely TRS), has an account here.

1:17-1:33

"No one here does because it is too dangerous." -Comrade Pond

The dangers of the karen farms! Surely she would never have an account here.

http://uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion/members/comrade-pond.70016/
kiwifarms.net/members/comrade-pond.70016/

Ow wait. Also before she claims its a fake account it isn't, she posted this message in the old Randland discord it is 100% her.

"Josh Moon shills a VPN you can buy because he gives you no protections if the feds ask for information."

Yeah @Null offers no protection! Ignore the onion site and multiple threads on the forums giving users advice on how not to get doxed, Null is just a fed! How dare Josh give information to the authorities who have a warrant! He should defy the law to make sure @ComradePond feels safe.

1:34-1:37

"Fuck no I don't touch that place." - Comrade Pond

@ComradePond I thought it was jewish to lie? So why are you?

1:40-1:55

They claim kiwifarms is PodAwful and PPP.  Because the forum only has three users; Josh Moon, PPP, and PowAwful.  I dont know if either PPP or PodAwful has an account, but I do know @ComradePond has one.
2:43-2:50

"We determined the whole bit with the Cook account is fake, its an gay op and not him."

No evidence given. These are the same people who think Null is pretending to be Randbot on the forum, which they claim they don't even look at, but they have accounts on. As well as thinking Randbot's dox is fake when we have video of Randbot speaking with his webcam on.

3:00-3:09

"Its an impersonator (refers to the Cook account) because they were using outdated information."

What outdated information @CookofDoom242 's hentai page was updating live as the thread was active. Maybe it is outdated because Cook know enjoys regular cuck porngraphy instead of drawn cuck porngraphy.

3:19-3:22

"It (the Cook account on kiwifarms) got outed as a gayop."

The only person outed as gay was Cook with his futa fetish.

4:29-4:37

"I (referring to PodAwful) am a serious guy I watch anime for 23 hours a day..."

You cant mock someone for being a NEET anime sperg when you are best friends with Cook.

For the next few minutes these obese losers jerk each other off on how based they are. They can act strong when in their hugbox, but if you get Pond, Zeke or the other guy in a call with people who are normal they would rage quit.
28:20

Zeke Kyle says "Josh was impersonating Rand on kiwi farms."

@Null The Randlanders have you now, @ComradePond  and Zeke Kyle, have exposed you as pretending to be Randbot, its over for kiwifags.

28:29 "Now everyone else is pretending to do it."

28:40-28:45 "Is that why we say images of someone else being impersonated".

So the Randlanders are claiming @CookofDoom242 is a fake! Rand's dox is fake! Everything that makes them look bad happens to be fake! I doubt the Cook account is fake, he talks like Cook, uses the same words, same punctuation and types in all caps in the same places Cook does. This has to be the best troll I had ever seen for it to be a fake. Even if it is fake, all of Cook's poast, gab, hentai, discord, and other posts that are shown in the thread are real.

They then proceed to go on a long rant about impersonators on the kiwifarms.

30:00-30:30

"We are not kiwifarms tards who impersonate other people to pretend to be funny. Maybe next time Josh."

These people are obsessed with Josh. Do they think Josh is obsessed with Rand? Do they think @Null micromanages every thread on the kiwifarms and creates a fake account of Randbot's autistic cohost, copying him to a perfect level, to own Rand?

I am not watching any more of this. It is boring and just not worth my time. No one would watch Zeke Kyle unless he was talking about Cook. These retards took 30 minutes just to give vague statements on the Cook thread.

https://odysee.com/@Zeke_Kyle:f/DoxDrama:e

//Archive
http://web.archive.org/web/20210716002519/https://odysee.com/@Zeke_Kyle:f/DoxDrama:e

Also Pond on twitter also claimed that @Null was personally creating fake accounts of her discord friends.
https://twitter.com/poeticgoddess5/status/1414730281597214724

//Archive
http://web.archive.org/web/20210713...com/poeticgoddess5/status/1414730281597214724

https://archive.md/mRclo


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 17, 2021)

I think our Jewish Agenda (lul) scared off @CookofDoom242.

It was a lot of fun seeing and discussing such pure autism.

May the autistic well never dry.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 18, 2021)

Master Chef said:


> I think our Jewish Agenda (lul) scared off @CookofDoom242.
> 
> It was a lot of fun seeing and discussing such pure autism.
> 
> May the autistic well never dry.


I have to go burn down some Aryan churches, can we reschedule Pasta Night?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 18, 2021)

You know, everyone's been taking you to task for your poorly-hidden predilection for futa and /ss/, but I don't think anybody's pointed out that your tomboy predilection is only slightly more grounded in reality than a nun fetish.

Those don't exist no more. They're dudes no-- oh wait, I guess you'd be into that.

Somehow it all comes back to the girldick.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jul 18, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


Shit, I think the signal's dropping, man. Later, bro.


----------



## Barney Calhoun (Jul 18, 2021)

So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jul 18, 2021)

Spoiler: BGM













CookofDoom242 said:


> You people have took everything from me. One of your users is trying to get me banished from TRS. Randland has kicked me out. My family is getting calls by a man asking for gay sex by railroads tracks. You made a mistake when you deprived an aryan from everything he had to lose, you made a bigger one when you deprived a Satanist of one. This is fucking alogging, even antifa, the arm of the jewish media with the purpose to dox white nationalists, has more mercy than you people. Fuck you kike.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Jul 18, 2021)

eating delicious latkes


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 18, 2021)

Decepticon Spy said:


> Spoiler: BGM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironywanger Bridage (Jul 18, 2021)

Barney Calhoun said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.


I have a feeling some third party is guiding him to do all of this autism


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 18, 2021)

Barney Calhoun said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.


That's not the question to ask here. The question is: are you having fun? 

I know I am.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 18, 2021)

Ironywanger Bridage said:


> I have a feeling some third party is guiding him to do all of this autism


No his "friends" cast him out. It's kinda pathetic really.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 18, 2021)

felted


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 18, 2021)

Barney Calhoun said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.


Who knows, maybe it was all a troll plan...

But going through the work of creating and maintaining a hentai site account, faking Discord logs in order to portrait himself as a white nationalist, having accounts on various occult sites, posting his appearance and allowing himself to be doxxed is, in my opinion too much retardation for it to be fake.

Lest we forget, no one believed CWC was true and honest when he was discovered by the internet.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

Barney Calhoun said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.


Even if the kiwifarms account is fake all his other stuff gathered by people in this thread is real. He unironically put his occupation as gamer on a dating website. He posted on literal satanist forums. 

FOUND COOK ON DINGO'S PODCAST! He shows up at 35:10. He speaks at 37:00-37:07 giving insight commentary "It is kinda fucked up."

//Video





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




//Archive








						Post-Randbot Shytetpost Stream: Probably Low-Brow NGL
					






					web.archive.org
				




I also did find proof of him on Randbot's stream. 

//Video








						Abo Petrol Huffing Hour: Mixed Multitudes, Pogram 4
					

G’day!  We begin the Abo Petrol Huffing Hour with Nyanners apologizing for sitting on slime. We announce we’ll be on Skinwalkers later. Faticati v. Cook. Bigo’s case. Anifa stabbed. Borgor. State of India. Nano-chameleon. A message from Biden’s Wh…




					www.bitchute.com
				




//Archive








						Abo Petrol Huffing Hour: Mixed Multitudes, Pogram 4
					

G’day!  We begin the Abo Petrol Huffing Hour with Nyanners apologizing for sitting on slime. We announce we’ll be on Skinwalkers later. Faticati v. Cook. Bigo’s case. Anifa stabbed. Borgor. State of India. Nano-chameleon. A message from Biden’s Wh…




					web.archive.org
				




At around 2:31:00-2:32:00 Cook starts to read about the Jews and Talmud. 
HE DOES THE SAME THING GATOR DOES WITH THE FAKE JIM VOICE.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 18, 2021)

this mother fucker doesnt worship satan. he worships slaanesh. hes trying to get that sweet, sweet bussy.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 18, 2021)

HONKHONKTIME69 said:


> this mother fucker doesnt worship satan. he worships slaanesh. hes trying to get that sweet, sweet bussy.


More like he's trying to get poun-- actually, did anybody confirm if anything in his catalogue was futa-on-male?


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

Spoiler: Video and Archive



//Video





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




/Archive
web.archive.org/web/20210718222150/https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYnorKWu8fg



41:44-42:30

Cook calls Dingo, Rand, and Dingo gets offended because even Dingo doesnt want to be compared to Ryan Johnson. Then Cook talks about how jews convert people to their religion by cutting off their penis (foreskin). Cook seems very knowledgeable about this topic, I wonder why?


Spoiler: 41:44-42:30







Your browser is not able to display this video.






43:39-43:58

Cook talks about the 20,000 nerve endings present in the foreskin. So I guess Cook likes his futa girls uncircumcised, its the aryan thing?


Spoiler: 43:39-43:58







Your browser is not able to display this video.






45:01-45:12

"THEY TOOK MY FORESKIN NOW I AM COMING FOR THAT NOSE" - COOKOFDOOM242

GAYDAH CLIP THAT. GAYDAH ADD IT TO THE SOUND BOARD GAYDAH!


Spoiler: 45:01-45:12







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Cook talks about the Talmud



57:17-58:05

Cook - totally not jewish - begins to talk in deepth about the Talmud.



1:40:35-1:40:43

"I kinda hope they find out who I am so I can just start facefagging". -Cook

@CookofDoom242 you happy? You got what you wanted.


Spoiler: 1:40:35-1:40:43







Your browser is not able to display this video.






1:40:44-1:40:49

Dingo and his friends say Cook doesn't want to be doxed because of history.  What did they mean by this?

1:41:39-1:41:43

"The reality is the Grim Reaper is going to come to me when my time is up." - CookofDoom242

Dingo proceeds to make fun of him for saying this. Says he should stop fedposting because he is giving the feds reason to van him to which Cook responds with, at 1:42:27-1:42:31, "They dont need a reason, but I am going to give them any reason they got".  He unironically said he is giving the federal authorities valid reasons to arrest him.

1:42:35-1:42:44 and 1:43:00-1:43:18

Cook says here that fedposting will influence other people to do what is right. This guy is either a fed or retarded. "Hello my fellow whites please fedpost online." Dingo says he would not say violent things. Cook responds with "Dingo I think you are a bit of a cuck." NIGGA GLOWS. Alexander Scar McDaniel of Ferndale Washington, who has occupation listed as gamer, views drawn cuck porngraphy is calling other cucks.



Spoiler: 1:42:00-1:43:20







Your browser is not able to display this video.






1:47:01-1:47:26

Cook says he has his own message and says he is honest about being a fedposter is his method. He says normal people are willing to hear him out. What normal people does Cook know?

1:49:00-1:50:20

Cook says he tells his family at reunions that he is a white supremacists and they dont believe him. Maybe because he is a huge weeb?



Spoiler: Righteous Redpilled since 2011



1:51:20-1:51:25

"I have been redpilled since 2011" - CookofDoom

1:51:30-1:51:35

"Righteous anger" - CookofDoom242





Spoiler: Cook confirms he is apart of Rand's show



1:54:35-1:55:15

Cook requests Dingo to cover something the cast did on the Rand show. Confirming that CookofDoom242 is apart of the Rand show no matter how hard @Comrade Pond wants to hide the faces. He comes back less than an hour later.



2:31:20-2:31:50

Cook says he took a shower. All his discord friends said he coomed. Cook says he is so honest he would tell them if was jerking off. Honest Cook.

2:36:12-2:36:32

Cook talks about Vaush's genitalia and how he looks at it saying it is small. Why are gunt guards like this? @theralph does the same thing to Josh. Also when Cook was first on he spent a fair amount of time discussing male genitalia and a few minutes into his return the same topic comes up.



Spoiler: Cook they Hypocrite and shoutout to Pond



2:37:48-2:38:43 and 2:41:04-2:41:23

Cook calling others gay and Cook shoutouts @Comrade Pond . They then go over a video of some guy playing Call of Duty. I skipped this part, but if anyone wants to comb through it and finds any good quotes I will add it to my post.



3:00:17-3:00:29 and 3:01:35-3:01:44 and 3:02:10-3:02:16

Cook calls himself a serious guy. "It is not because he is a homosexual, but because he is a jew." -CookofDoom242

3:02:42-3:02:56

Cook says he is a proud millennial and says something so retarded you have to listen to believe it.



Spoiler: Cook the free thinker.



3:03:30-3:03:52



3:04:50-3:06:50

Cook the 26 year old NEET who plays vidya all day is going to build the 4th Reich.

3:07:29-3:09:10

Cook is predicting the future and talking about their new leader who will not be smart. So Cook admits the wignat leader will be a retard. "The intellectual Mike Enoch and Dingo." HAH HAAHA AHAHA AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA DINGO THE INTELLECTUAL. Cook also says they will have a wise leader, will this wise leader be into futa?



Spoiler: Boring Cook ramblings. 



3:10:50-3:10:56

Cook asks the panel what they think about the word Aryan.



3:12:45-3:12:50

Cook says "It reduces your honour as a man." Yet Cook says his occupation is gamer, and Cook is an honourable man.

3:13:13-3:13:33

Cook talks about how much he admires a certain German leader, despite the fact that German leader would hate him and all his friends for being fat freaks.



Spoiler: Youtube Chat Converstation. 



For the next few minutes Cook is silent and has a conversation , in the youtube chat,  with some one named Mr.E who I believe he mentioned beforehand. Cook is silent while this Mr.E is in chat.











3:22:25-3:23:57 and 3:27:29-3:27:46

Cook asks about wearing political clothing in public. Dingo says to do it, saying people in real life are to scared to say anything to which Cook agrees. Cook then tells us about his pro white t-shirt he owns. The stream ends shortly later. Nothing else major occurs.



Spoiler: Asking Lobster



@Lobster Cult High Priest Do you have any inside knowledge on Cook? You seemed rather nice to him in your posts.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> //Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nigger really is an unrepentant edgelord and a self-hating kike.  

Did the cucklord call someone a bit of a cuck? Is that a compliment or an insult?


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 18, 2021)

muh 6 gorillion nerve endings


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

Decepticon Spy said:


> Nigger really is an unrepentant edgelord and a self-hating kike.
> 
> Did the cucklord call someone a bit of a cuck? Is that a compliment or an insult?


He also hoped he would get doxed so he could face fag so he can show his handsome face. Come on Cook show yourself to the world! Images come from the long post on page 17 of this thread. Lots of gold there.

Do you have coffee with him?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> //Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


archive.org will take stuff down so if you really want to archive this, you need to download the video, clip out the timestamps, and upload the clips here.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> archive.org will take stuff down so if you really want to archive this, you need to download the video, clip out the timestamps, and upload the clips here.


Okay I will update my post when I watch the entire video. I just wanted to show some of his quotes first. Clipping will be easier once I have my post as a template.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jul 18, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Ceca is a non white shit skin what he says doesnt fucking matter. That fucking gook can go join his bugman hive. Fucking chink thinks he has anything over me.


No, could you say that again?


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> //Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always find it funny that the ones who screech about losing nerve endings from circumcision are always the ones least likely to need them.
Also that the most anti Jewish people always seem to know more than even the most devote jew.


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 18, 2021)

Barney Calhoun said:


> So what's the verdict? Is this retard pretending or just regular retard. After posting that pic and saying he's good looking I'm still on the fence, no one can be this oblivious.



This thread is hilarious but if you can't tell it's a troll you're blind. What's even funnier is rand's cunt secretary pond and his faggot discord mods kicked out all the lurkers from his discord, including me, because they thought we were the kiwi farms spy.

I really liked being in that discord but even I can admit that's pretty funny. Kiwi farms 1, discord mods 0.

I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 18, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> This thread is hilarious but if you can't tell it's a troll you're blind. What's even funnier is rand's cunt secretary pond and his faggot discord mods kicked out all the lurkers from his discord, including me, because they thought we were the kiwi farms spy.
> 
> I really liked being in that discord but even I can admit that's pretty funny. Kiwi farms 1, discord mods 0.
> 
> I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.


Just do it, even Rands mods are members / lurkers here that just lie about it to appease Rand.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> This thread is hilarious but if you can't tell it's a troll you're blind. What's even funnier is rand's cunt secretary pond and his faggot discord mods kicked out all the lurkers from his discord, including me, because they thought we were the kiwi farms spy.
> 
> I really liked being in that discord but even I can admit that's pretty funny. Kiwi farms 1, discord mods 0.
> 
> I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.


Do you have any Cook messages you can leak from your server? How did they react to the farms account? Could you tell us what went down when Cook started posting in the Randbot thread. Do you have any proof the account is a troll? Zeke said the same thing, but we havent seen any proof of that.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 18, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> This thread is hilarious but if you can't tell it's a troll you're blind.


Hi cook, see you again.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> @Lobster Cult High Priest Do you have any inside knowledge on Cook? You seemed rather nice to him in your posts.


Unfortunately I don’t have any additional information. Could never sit through a full show of the Petrol hour (that show is so unstructured it’s impossible to watch). 

Was just being sympathetic to the man, since he is likely around my age (23) and I know that it is tough out there for young white men these days (Even though Cook looks mostly Portuguese / Moorish and isn’t white). I just don’t understand why the hell so many young men in these spheres like Anime, it’s the most cringe shit ever (Gator, Cook, Flamenco) 

I’m in Dingos telegram group and I enjoy dingos solo content / his show with Boer jack. No idea how one infiltrates their locked down discords though?


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Do you have any Cook messages you can leak from your server? How did they react to the farms account? Could you tell us what went down when Cook started posting in the Randbot thread. Do you have any proof the account is a troll? Zeke said the same thing, but we havent seen any proof of that.



When the thread started cook went on stream with them and said he knows he's spergy but did anyone really think he was so bad as to say shit like "angels fear me". Everyone agreed it was over the top and not him. I found that believable and still do. No, I have no proof that it's not really cook, I just think the way "cook" on kiwifarms talks - responding to everything with 'kike' etc, saying 'angels fear me' - is classic melodramatic troll talk, clearly from someone who knows cook enough to exaggerate his traits. If it really is cook, .... is anyone really that autistic?

I was only a mostly-lurker in the discord so I don't know much. After this thread started getting attention and they kicked everyone out of the discord they invited me back in, locked into a "jail" channel with limited permissions, and gave me some story about the mods being bad with tech and that's why the discord booted people. They were asking me questions about who I knew, etc. I knew they were trying to work out if I was the kiwifarms spy that was leaking screenshots but I felt bad for them for getting fucked with. Next morning I woke up, I was booted from the discord again and blocked on poast. So, fuck em.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 18, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> When the thread started cook went on stream with them and said he knows he's spergy but did anyone really think he was so bad as to say shit like "angels fear me". Everyone agreed it was over the top and not him. I found that believable and still do. No, I have no proof that it's not really cook, I just think the way "cook" on kiwifarms talks - responding to everything with 'kike' etc, saying 'angels fear me' - is classic melodramatic troll talk, clearly from someone who knows cook enough to exaggerate his traits. If it really is cook, .... is anyone really that autistic?
> 
> I was only a mostly-lurker in the discord so I don't know much. After this thread started getting attention and they kicked everyone out of the discord they invited me back in, locked into a "jail" channel with limited permissions, and gave me some story about the mods being bad with tech and that's why the discord booted people. They were asking me questions about who I knew, etc. I knew they were trying to work out if I was the kiwifarms spy that was leaking screenshots but I felt bad for them for getting fucked with. Next morning I woke up, I was booted from the discord again and blocked on poast. So, fuck em.


I think that is believable in some of the discord screenshots posted he literally said the same things. But regardless of that do you know what the name of the stream was? Did they post it on bitchute?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 18, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> When the thread started cook went on stream with them and said he knows he's spergy but did anyone really think he was so bad as to say shit like "angels fear me". Everyone agreed it was over the top and not him. I found that believable and still do. No, I have no proof that it's not really cook, I just think the way "cook" on kiwifarms talks - responding to everything with 'kike' etc, saying 'angels fear me' - is classic melodramatic troll talk, clearly from someone who knows cook enough to exaggerate his traits. If it really is cook, .... is anyone really that autistic?


Nice Try


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 18, 2021)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> Nice Try
> View attachment 2359974


You're as intelligent as Rand's mods.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> This thread is hilarious but if you can't tell it's a troll you're blind. What's even funnier is rand's cunt secretary pond and his faggot discord mods kicked out all the lurkers from his discord, including me, because they thought we were the kiwi farms spy.
> 
> I really liked being in that discord but even I can admit that's pretty funny. Kiwi farms 1, discord mods 0.
> 
> I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.





Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> I think that is believable in some of the discord screenshots posted he literally said the same things. But regardless of that do you know what the name of the stream was? Did they post it on bitchute?







Something fishy.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 19, 2021)

I don't know, @hereinmyarms sounds pretty suspicious to me.

You show no proof of your actions or of your identity, we can't take your word at face value, if you are who you claim to be, prove it.

Also insulting the madlads who believe the account @CookofDoom242 belongs to the real cook by calling them "blind" is faggot behaviour, in my opinion.

And even if you are telling the truth, even if @CookofDoom242 is a troll and his true manner of speech doesn't involve filling the post with so many racial insults it boggles the mind of those who try to read them, it doesn't change the fact that he doxxed his face, said he looked very "Prussian" (a term originally referring to a balto-slavic tribe, lul), and very "Aryan", was fully doxxed and, to our knowledge, the only account who tried to have a moderator remove the information was the "trollish" cuckofdoom.

It doesn't change the fact that he has an account on hentai sites, meaning he uses material created by "untermensch" to masturbate (a very "Aryan" thing to do, lul) and believes in supernatural Chi (Aryan Chi, lul)

It doesn't change the fact that the livestream on which he appeared portrays him as an ignorant faggot,  (thank you to those who watched it and gave us timestamps).


Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> 41:50-42:30
> 
> Cook talks about how jews convert people to their religion by cutting off their penis (foreskin). Cook seems very knowledgeable about this topic, I wonder why?


He may know about dicks being cut (lul), but saying "visigothic spain in the fourteen hundreds" is the most ignorant shit I heard all week (the visigoths were destroyed by the muslims in 711).

We also know that the account @hereinmyarms was created only an hour before it tried to derail the thread by claiming it was a troll op.

Pretty sus.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 19, 2021)

InwardsStink said:


> View attachment 2360167
> 
> 
> Something fishy.


I have posted in other threads. I posted in the Metokur one and in the one that youtuber made asking for a generally summary of the Gunt. I think the Cook account is real, I just wanted to know why @hereinmyarms believed it was fake.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> You're as intelligent as Rand's mods.


post your nhentai page to prove you're not cook


----------



## hereinmyarms (Jul 19, 2021)

Master Chef said:


> I don't know, @hereinmyarms sounds pretty suspicious to me.
> 
> You show no proof of your actions or of your identity, we can't take your word at face value, if you are who you claim to be, prove it.
> 
> ...



You're right, I didn't post that the cook in this thread was a troll because everyone that talks like that is usually trolling, I did it to trick everyone. You see how as soon as I pointed out that the over-the-top speaking was pretty unrealistic the whole thread imploded and there were never any posts in it again? That was my plan all along. The most clever part of my plan to make everyone think it was a troll was when I clarified that I wasn't sure it was a troll and that it could possible be cook and then I added another face reveal clip of Rand as well as his IRL PO Box. Also, it's horrible that you don't know my identity and that I haven't proven it, because you seem like a really smart person and the reason I'm here is to prove myself to you, not to get revenge against gay mods like I said.

Yes, cook is a retarded faggot who doxxed himself by using a dumb username and, in doing so, got me kicked from the discord and poast. No, it doesn't matter if the kiwifarms cook is really cook or not because if it isn't him it's still hilarious.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 19, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> I have posted in other threads. I posted in the Metokur one and in the one that youtuber made asking for a generally summary of the Gunt. I think the Cook account is real, I just wanted to know why @hereinmyarms believed it was fake.


Hey hey hey, I didn't say you were cook, I just think it's weird that your account was created within an hour of @hereinmyarms


----------



## Florence (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> You're right, I didn't post that the cook in this thread was a troll because everyone that talks like that is usually trolling, I did it to trick everyone. You see how as soon as I pointed out that the over-the-top speaking was pretty unrealistic the whole thread imploded and there were never any posts in it again? That was my plan all along. The most clever part of my plan to make everyone think it was a troll was when I clarified that I wasn't sure it was a troll and that it could possible be cook and then I added another face reveal clip of Rand as well as his IRL PO Box. Also, it's horrible that you don't know my identity and that I haven't proven it, because you seem like a really smart person and the reason I'm here is to prove myself to you, not to get revenge against gay mods like I said.
> 
> Yes, cook is a retarded faggot who doxxed himself by using a dumb username and, in doing so, got me kicked from the discord and poast. No, it doesn't matter if the kiwifarms cook is really cook or not because if it isn't him it's still hilarious.


sussy baka


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.


Lurk moar faggot.
Rule numba wan on this board: If you have something to add, fucking add it. If you're reluctant, treating that rusty fencepost like a sounding rod, or trying to tease something, just shut the fuck up and don't mention it. 

Are you CoomOfDoom? I'll give you benefit of the doubt here with a "no". One more dumb cope, we'll find out.


----------



## NibbaBibba (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> You're right, I didn't post that the cook in this thread was a troll because everyone that talks like that is usually trolling, I did it to trick everyone. You see how as soon as I pointed out that the over-the-top speaking was pretty unrealistic the whole thread imploded and there were never any posts in it again? That was my plan all along. The most clever part of my plan to make everyone think it was a troll was when I clarified that I wasn't sure it was a troll and that it could possible be cook and then I added another face reveal clip of Rand as well as his IRL PO Box. Also, it's horrible that you don't know my identity and that I haven't proven it, because you seem like a really smart person and the reason I'm here is to prove myself to you, not to get revenge against gay mods like I said.
> 
> Yes, cook is a retarded faggot who doxxed himself by using a dumb username and, in doing so, got me kicked from the discord and poast. No, it doesn't matter if the kiwifarms cook is really cook or not because if it isn't him it's still hilarious.


You sound like a kike, very untermensch tendencies you're showing off here.
Not a good look.


----------



## Farglemark (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> When the thread started cook went on stream with them and said he knows he's spergy but did anyone really think he was so bad as to say shit like "angels fear me". Everyone agreed it was over the top and not him. I found that believable and still do. No, I have no proof that it's not really cook, I just think the way "cook" on kiwifarms talks - responding to everything with 'kike' etc, saying 'angels fear me' - is classic melodramatic troll talk, clearly from someone who knows cook enough to exaggerate his traits. If it really is cook, .... is anyone really that autistic?
> 
> I was only a mostly-lurker in the discord so I don't know much. After this thread started getting attention and they kicked everyone out of the discord they invited me back in, locked into a "jail" channel with limited permissions, and gave me some story about the mods being bad with tech and that's why the discord booted people. They were asking me questions about who I knew, etc. I knew they were trying to work out if I was the kiwifarms spy that was leaking screenshots but I felt bad for them for getting fucked with. Next morning I woke up, I was booted from the discord again and blocked on poast. So, fuck em.


After hearing  Cook talk on that stream and the things he said? Yeah  I could see him being that autistic. Especially if he got backed into a corner. That would start tism storm, which the guy always seems one step away from. 
It being him or not doesnt matter, it still dragged a bunch of you retards into the dumbest fucking drama I've seen in a while


----------



## L. Duse (Jul 19, 2021)

InwardsStink said:


> Hey hey hey, I didn't say you were cook, I just think it's weird that your account was created within an hour of @hereinmyarms


And not only that, @hereinmyarms said that the CookofDoom account is not made by the CookofDoom that has these cuck cartoon smut accounts. Why jump to his defence? 

Why would anyone care if it really didn't belong to the actual CookofDoom?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 19, 2021)

You know that CockOfCoom is getting to peak homosexuality levels when he starts using the Bryan Dunn sock strategy. I think a girldick might have knocked his peabrain loose.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> I have more info I could add to the Rand doxx and am considering jumping ship and adding it here, but I still like Rand tbh even though his mods are paranoid faggots who think the solution to some retard doxxing himself is to ban everyone rather than to just tell retards not to be retards.


Don't bother if it's just for points scoring in some gay discord drama.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 19, 2021)

So Ralph’s gunt is guarded by Rand, whose gunt is guarded by @CookofDoom242, whose gunt is guarded by @hereinmyarms? Where does it end? How far down does the gunt guarding go?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 19, 2021)

ok i had fun but i think this "cook of doom account" is actually a sock made by some faggot in rands discord who decided to push cook out of the gunt sphere, ive had users say that one of the implied threats to keep thought criminals inline is implying theyre kiwi and implying theyll sock to make fun of or even threads on the upstart or shit like impersonations. i think ralph and the gunt guard are using this forum as a proxy ground


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 19, 2021)

Ripple said:


> So Ralph’s gunt is guarded by Rand, whose gunt is guarded by @CookofDoom242, whose gunt is guarded by @hereinmyarms? Where does it end? How far down does the gunt guarding go?


It's Gunt Guards all the way down.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 19, 2021)

hereinmyarms said:


> You're right, I didn't post that the cook in this thread was a troll because everyone that talks like that is usually trolling, I did it to trick everyone. You see how as soon as I pointed out that the over-the-top speaking was pretty unrealistic the whole thread imploded and there were never any posts in it again? That was my plan all along. The most clever part of my plan to make everyone think it was a troll was when I clarified that I wasn't sure it was a troll and that it could possible be cook and then I added another face reveal clip of Rand as well as his IRL PO Box. Also, it's horrible that you don't know my identity and that I haven't proven it, because you seem like a really smart person and the reason I'm here is to prove myself to you, not to get revenge against gay mods like I said.
> 
> Yes, cook is a retarded faggot who doxxed himself by using a dumb username and, in doing so, got me kicked from the discord and poast. No, it doesn't matter if the kiwifarms cook is really cook or not because if it isn't him it's still hilarious.


Do Angles fear you, mighty Aryan man?


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jul 19, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU STUPID FUCKING KIKES STOP CALLING MY LANDLINE. I AM NOT A HOMOSEXUAL STOP CALLING THE LANDLINE AND ASKING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME. ITS FUCKING WEIRD.


Who the fuck still has a landline? What is this, 1980?


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 19, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ok i had fun but i think this "cook of doom account" is actually a sock made by some faggot in rands discord who decided to push cook out of the gunt sphere, ive had users say that one of the implied threats to keep thought criminals inline is implying theyre kiwi and implying theyll sock to make fun of or even threads on the upstart or shit like impersonations. i think ralph and the gunt guard are using this forum as a proxy ground


  Why would Ralph care about Cook? This post sounds like schizophrenic ramblings. Cook literally said on Dingo's show that he hoped he would get doxed, makes sense he go to the farms.



The Repeated Meme said:


> Who the fuck still has a landline? What is this, 1980?


I like how he says "my landline" when he still lives with his parents and his occupation is gamer, not sure that pays the bills. Also they are lots of people who have landlines because either its a holdover from days long past. Or the landlines came in a bundle they purchased for internet. Not sure how old his parents are, but they should be 50s and 60s, so I suppose having a landline makes sense.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 20, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Why would Ralph care about Cook? This post sounds like schizophrenic ramblings. Cook literally said on Dingo's show that he hoped he would get doxed, makes sense he go to the farms.


i dont actually care if this instance was self humiliation or trolls. as to why ralph would care literally any reason, ralph could have had a drunken fit where he misinterpreted something and got paranoid that he was talking shit here under a sock to give an exaggerated but possible example. its more that this seems like a convenient way to use our own desire to mock ralphs paypigs to his or other figures like rands advantage and leave us unwittingly enforcing their fucked up cult. 

i think a solution to this is to offer cook and others some leeway in exchange for embarrassing tidbits on ralph. 



Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> I like how he says "my landline" when he still lives with his parents and his occupation is gamer, not sure that pays the bills. Also they are lots of people who have landlines because either its a holdover from days long past. Or the landlines came in a bundle they purchased for internet. Not sure how old his parents are, but they should be 50s and 60s, so I suppose having a landline makes sense.


also, double posting, joined recently, focused on jim and this guy and making sure it really sticks that he should have a thread here, yeah im starting to think youve might have done more to paint it as a legit concern vs "schizophrenic ramblings", i play into that and use that at times but nearly everyone else picked up on what i was saying and knew it fit ralphs mo to a t.  if were going to resort to try and paint one another as people who automatically shouldnt be listened to. 



Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Cook literally said on Dingo's show that he hoped he would get doxed


context of that? noticed alot of people doxed in ralphs sphere or people like chaggot who say that, gaytor too, mostly meaning they hope they have some heroic hurrah where theyre doxed but look ok. doubt hed come here and say hes a cuck and plz make a thread dont think any of even the more public people in ralphs sphere have done that, the account is too over the top to be real and defending it instead of conceding that or not charging into it, refusing to back down any point preemptively makes me very suspicious of you and your intentions.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 20, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> context of that? noticed alot of people doxed in ralphs sphere or people like chaggot who say that, gaytor too, mostly meaning they hope they have some heroic hurrah where theyre doxed but look ok. doubt hed come here and say hes a cuck and plz make a thread dont think any of even the more public people in ralphs sphere have done that, the account is too over the top to be real and defending it instead of conceding that or not charging into it, refusing to back down any point preemptively makes me very suspicious of you and your intentions.


Here is the video. I made a post on page 31 that went over Cook's appearance on Dingo's show. I had some videos, most of it is timestamped, going to add more videos later. But I did post the one where Cook said he wanted to be doxed so he can facefag. 



Your browser is not able to display this video.



I didnt make the thread, it was the mods here who thought he should. I dont have patience for gunt guard lies they present with no evidence. Like when Rand's people say his dox is fake despite video exisiting of Rand talking with his webcam on. @Comrade Pond lying about having an account here and so on. Gator does this on a daily basis claiming everyone is an alog and rewriting history to suit the Gunt. If you are going to say everything that makes Ralph and Rand look bad is fake give us something more than "guys I think its fake".


----------



## MeltyTW (Jul 20, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Here is the video. I made a post on page 31 that went over Cook's appearance on Dingo's show. I had some videos, most of it is timestamped, going to add more videos later. But I did post the one where Cook said he wanted to be doxed so he can facefag. View attachment 2363205
> I didnt make the thread, it was the mods here who thought he should. I dont have patience for gunt guard lies they present with no evidence. Like when Rand's people say his dox is fake despite video exisiting of Rand talking with his webcam on. @Comrade Pond lying about having an account here and so on. Gator does this on a daily basis claiming everyone is an alog and rewriting history to suit the Gunt. If you are going to say everything that makes Ralph and Rand look bad is fake give us something more than "guys I think its fake".


lol what idiots, yeah if you give your fucking phone number and personal info even on a vpn connection of course theyll be able to track you you dumbfucks, 

idk still seems much closer to panic than it does an earnest love of being doxed, more like a wounded animal tired of running constantly.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 20, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> Do Angles fear you, mighty Aryan man?


I'd imagine not.

After all, unlike him, the Angles were Germanic.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jul 20, 2021)

Shakka Ahmose said:


> This is a good quote for random.txt


So is “I WILL GO AFTER YOU WITH ALL THE POWER SATAN’S GRACE GIVES ME”.
Spectactular retardation in this thread. Where did we find this guy?


AltisticRight said:


> You sound like you're gonna go fuck the optics on a your local school, you're actually making arguments for people to SWAT you or at least do a fucking welfare check and in this case, I can't fucking say they aren't justified despite our rules calling that faggotry. You're deranged, I knew my 15 minutes would be wasted because you took absolutely 0% of the good advice.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


What is even happening in that gif? Is his phone full of phosphorus or something?


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 20, 2021)

Just a parody account bro.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jul 20, 2021)

After listening to that retarded stream that got posted earlier, I am now convinced that everything @CookofDoom242 posted was completely sincere and that no trolling or impostor accounts were involved. I am also now convinced that we'd all be better off if Israel conquered the USA and lined every Discord user up against a wall.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 20, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> I like how he says "my landline" when he still lives with his parents and his occupation is gamer, not sure that pays the bills. Also they are lots of people who have landlines because either its a holdover from days long past. Or the landlines came in a bundle they purchased for internet. Not sure how old his parents are, but they should be 50s and 60s, so I suppose having a landline makes sense.


Landlines are still useful in cases when the power goes out.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jul 20, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:
			
		

> I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. *ANGELS. FEAR. ME.*


 Look out! We got a badass over here!


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 20, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Gator does this on a daily basis claiming everyone is an alog and rewriting history to suit the Gunt.


This always boggled my mind, why do we need to "rewrite" history to make the Gunt look bad when he does exactly that himself? 

We don't need to make him look bad, he'll just give us entertainment, otherwise it's 95% dead air.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello folks, back with more Cook lore, hope you all enjoy

https://apps1.whatcomcounty.us/jaildata/

//Search for the Data 06/01/2015 and you find this.





//https://odysseyportal.courts.wa.gov/ODYPORTAL/Home/WorkspaceModep=0 
You can find this record of the trial. If you search the case number 15-1-00669-2 . There is also a CD of it. I am fairly certain this is the same Alexander McDaniel that is behind the Cook account, but the middle names are different. Some places list it as Scar and some as Sage. But on his old facebook he posted about going to jail for a domestic situation (his dad called the police if Cook was telling the truth) before 2016. Over the weekend I am going through all the Cook messages, and converstations and going to upload all of them. I missed a few last time, but these next two posts should have all his discord autism cataloged, and update some information.

View attachment 1627011994436.png

Dear old Cooks facebook post


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 22, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> View attachment 2371957


The master race


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 23, 2021)

*"REEEEEEEEEEE MUM YOU KIKE HOW DARE YOU MAKE ME DO CHORES FOR FREE. YOU FUCKING KIKE. I WISH YOU NEVER ADOPTED ME" - *Xander McCuck


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 23, 2021)

Jesus Christ how pathetic

I'm beginning to think that this is the real cook if he has this lack of self awareness even in his facebook posts.


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Jul 23, 2021)

Chris_Stuckmann said:


> After listening to that retarded stream that got posted earlier, I am now convinced that everything @CookofDoom242 posted was completely sincere and that no trolling or impostor accounts were involved. I am also now convinced that we'd all be better off if Israel conquered the USA and lined every Discord user up against a wall.


Well, one of those things has already happened


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

"reeeeee you rearranged things in the house that you own after I ostensibly permanently moved out, reeee"


----------



## Pigtoad (Jul 23, 2021)

Is there a way we can get him to start taking some antipsychotics and perhaps some mood stablizers? He appears to be in dire need of them after browing this thread.


----------



## Sammich (Jul 23, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Dear old Cooks facebook post
> 
> View attachment 2371957


 That facebook post makes me feel bad for the poor guy, somewhat.  I think maybe sometimes i'm not cut out for this stuff.


----------



## Pigtoad (Jul 23, 2021)

Now that explains everything i need to know about the cook.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 23, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I'm beginning to think that this is the real cook if he has this lack of self awareness even in his facebook posts.


It's him. To larp as him is too unbelievable for a random retard. He's so unhinged that he came here and sperged out about abo daddy Cryan Johnson. There is no larp here, just the bitter reality that people like this exist. I've checked his previous accounts on other places, it's all the same talk. Pity the fool but don't pity him so much to not mock him. He desperately needs it.


----------



## Pigtoad (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm not attacking you, Cook. I'd like to know how you're doing today.  You have to understand that from an outsider's perspective, you appear to be completely bonkers.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 23, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 I see you are back, welcome


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> The master race


He rated this post disagree, glad to see that he has acknowledged that he's not the master race lmao


----------



## Pigtoad (Jul 23, 2021)

I got two mean, red "disagrees" from him too and my feelings are kind of hurt.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Did Randland exile a whole bunch of you?


The only people exiled from Randland were fucking kike lurking kiwifarms faggots and your stupid plate gang. Fucking traitors and kikes like @hereinmyarms dont belong in the movement. SEE THE SIGN FAGGOT. NO JEWS ALLOWED.


JewishCensorship said:


> ya, I'm a ralphamale paid goon. It can't be that the whole "white girls fuck dogs" is one of the kikiest pieces of demoralization propaganda to ever surface on 4chan. "hello fellow incels, it's not your fault, white women are dog-fucking trash and you shouldn't even fix your life for them" is how I always interpreted that (((meme)))


Yes it is kike propaganda. White woman are a gift to this word and represent all that is good and pure. Hook nosed jews and christ cucks like this guy want to bring that down because the jew hates all that is good and beautiful.


Paddy O' Furniture said:


> You're not on 4chan, buddy. Stop drinking with your meds. Actually, just take your meds. The jews aren't out to get you or Ethan.


THE KIKES ARE OUT TO GET US YOU FUCKING LIAR. I AM NOT GOING TO LET SOME FUCKING CHRIST CUCK DIAGNOSE ME WITH SOME FAKE SICKNESS FOR JEWISH UPCUMMIES. I am mentally stable and right about the kikes. I am not going to fall for your jewish bulltshit to get me to take any fucking meds from any kike, no matter what.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> The only people exiled from Randland were fucking kike lurking kiwifarms faggots and your stupid plate gang. Fucking traitors and kikes like @hereinmyarms dont belong in the movement. SEE THE SIGN FAGGOT. NO JEWS ALLOWED.


Didn't you get exiled from Randland?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

This is so fucking fake. Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD. This all comes from the mouth of a lying jew and none of it true. You kikes already tried your stupid holohoax oven bullshit once and it wont work against Ralph. White people respect nature and animals you kikes hate it.



Crystal Golem said:


> Didn't you get exiled from Randland?


That isnt the story you kike. I am not exlied I have the support of Rand, Pond and Zeke.



The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Hello folks, back with more Cook lore, hope you all enjoy
> 
> https://apps1.whatcomcounty.us/jaildata/
> 
> ...


This is a fake facebook post you fucking kike. This person you have mentioned in the court things is an innocent person dont bring him into this. It isnt me and you have no proof it is. No mugshot, nothing.



Xander Vickiano said:


> It's him. To larp as him is too unbelievable for a random retard. He's so unhinged that he came here and sperged out about abo daddy Cryan Johnson. There is no larp here, just the bitter reality that people like this exist. I've checked his previous accounts on other places, it's all the same talk. Pity the fool but don't pity him so much to not mock him. He desperately needs it.


Rand is a good man you fucking kike. I dont need any pity from a kike nor will I tolerate any mockery from a kike. I know your tatics, jew. Rules for Radicals rule five is a message to jews to mock goys who actually start to notice things. I dont need anything your jewish hands have.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 23, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 I'm gonna assume you browse /pol/ based on your schizo posts about kikes and the fact you hang out in this corner of the internet. How the fuck are you this thin skinned? Do you get this upset when people post bait on there? And why do you defend these faggots you've never met? Shit just blows my mind man, there's streamers or youtubers I like but I'd never feel the need to defend them here lol


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand is a good man you fucking kike. I dont need any pity from a kike nor will I tolerate any mockery from a kike. I know your tatics, jew. Rules for Radicals rule five is a message to jews to mock goys who actually start to notice things. I dont need anything your jewish hands have.


lol shut up nigger


----------



## Ulkesh (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is so fucking fake. Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD. This all comes from the mouth of a lying jew and none of it true. You kikes already tried your stupid holohoax oven bullshit once and it wont work against Ralph. White people respect nature and animals you kikes hate it.


>>>/pol/


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is a fake facebook post you fucking kike. This person you have mentioned in the court things is an innocent person dont bring him into this. It isnt me and you have no proof it is. No mugshot, nothing.


Who were you assaulting? Your mom?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

Ij999 said:


> >>>/pol/


/pol/, not even once


----------



## Chris Chad (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Yes it is kike propaganda. White woman are a gift to this word and represent all that is good and pure.


What ranks higher on the "gift to the world" scale, White women from God or drawn anime women with penises from the Japanese?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> Who were you assaulting? Your mom?


I DIDNT ASSUALT ANYONE YOU FAGGOT. THAT IS SOME ONE ELSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHO. FUCKING DROP IT. NOW.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I DIDNT ASSUALT ANYONE YOU FAGGOT. THAT IS SOME ONE ELSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHO. FUCKING DROP IT. NOW.


Why did you hit her though? Was she making you do too many unpaid chores?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> FUCKING DROP IT. NOW.


No.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> @CookofDoom242 I'm gonna assume you browse /pol/ based on your schizo posts about kikes and the fact you hang out in this corner of the internet. How the fuck are you this thin skinned? Do you get this upset when people post bait on there? And why do you defend these faggots you've never met? Shit just blows my mind man, there's streamers or youtubers I like but I'd never feel the need to defend them here lol


I stopped using pol after it became filled with kikes and niggers all supporting zion don or Spic Fuentes. Its now full of kikes, niggers, glowniggers, christcucks, migatards, and the like. I cant fucking stand it anymore. I stuck to Randland and a few other secret groups. TRS has been really great and the NJP stuff is actually standing up to the kikes.

And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.



Hex Cat said:


> Why did you hit her though? Was she making you do too many unpaid chores?


I DIDNT FUCKING DO ANYTHING TO HER YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOUR OWN FAKE STORY ISNT MAKING ANY SENSE. I NEVER DID ANYTHING LIKE THAT YOU FUCKING LYING JEW. EVEN YOUR OWN FAKE DOX SAID I HAD NO RECORD THIS IS ANOTHER PERSON.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I stopped using pol after it became filled with kikes and niggers all supporting zion don or Spic Fuentes. Its now full of kikes, niggers, glowniggers, christcucks, migatards, and the like. I cant fucking stand it anymore. I stuck to Randland and a few other secret groups. TRS has been really great and the NJP stuff is actually standing up to the kikes.
> 
> And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.


But what if both Rand and Dingo were also Jews as well?


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I DIDNT FUCKING DO ANYTHING TO HER YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOUR OWN FAKE STORY ISNT MAKING ANY SENSE. I NEVER DID ANYTHING LIKE THAT YOU FUCKING LYING JEW. EVEN YOUR OWN FAKE DOX SAID I HAD NO RECORD THIS IS ANOTHER PERSON.


If the chores were too much for you then why'd you react by hitting her? And on more than one occasion no less!


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> If the chores were too much for you then why'd you react by hitting her? And on more than one occasion no less!


I DIDNT FUCKING HIT HER YOU FUCKING KIKE. THAT ISNT ME YOU KIKE. ITS JUST A NAME ON A SCREEN THE MIDDLE NAME IS DIFFERENT THAN THE ONE YOU KIKES POSTED IN THIS THREAD ITS NOT ME.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 23, 2021)

Imagine defending a useless fucking retard just because he's white, lmao


Like attracts like I guess


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.


Holy fuck get off the internet dude lol. You're white knighting for some literal who Z-list e-celebs. I want to think this is just an elaborate troll but there's so much shit ITT I'm not even sure.


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 23, 2021)

Nigga all Rand does is sit around all day soaking up government benefits and seething about petty shit online.

Edit: Hey wait a minute.....I'm noticing a pattern


----------



## Chris Chad (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I stopped using pol after it became filled with kikes and niggers all supporting zion don or Spic Fuentes. Its now full of kikes, niggers, glowniggers, christcucks, migatards, and the like. I cant fucking stand it anymore. I stuck to Randland and a few other secret groups. TRS has been really great and the NJP stuff is actually standing up to the kikes.
> 
> And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.


You are literally veritably not White, why are you saying "our right to exist"


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is a fake facebook post you fucking kike. This person you have mentioned in the court things is an innocent person dont bring him into this. It isnt me and you have no proof it is. No mugshot, nothing.


Then prove to me it is fake, you know what my request is, it's simple is it not?


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND.


Rand is a dole-bludging, wife-beating, alcoholic bogan faggot. Most Australians would spit on his breed of westie-trash. He is nothing to look up to and if this is the kind of person you idolise then you should neck yourself you useless sped.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 23, 2021)

Does anyone here know how to get a mugshot? @The Gunts Ex-Partner do you have a mugshot, police report or a court transcript? If it isnt Cook surely those things will prove us wrong, right?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 23, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Does anyone here know how to get a mugshot? @The Gunts Ex-Partner do you have a mugshot, police report or a court transcript? If it isnt Cook surely those things will prove us wrong, right?


SHUT THE FUCK UP. STOP DIGGING INTO PEOPLES BUSINESS. INSTEAD OF GOING AFTER PEOPLE DEFENDING THE WHITE RACE YOU SHOULD FUCKING ALOG KIKES. YOU PEOPLE ARE WILL NEVER GO AFTER YOUR JEWISH MASTERS.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I DIDNT FUCKING DO ANYTHING TO HER YOU FUCKING KIKE. YOUR OWN FAKE STORY ISNT MAKING ANY SENSE. I NEVER DID ANYTHING LIKE THAT YOU FUCKING LYING JEW. EVEN YOUR OWN FAKE DOX SAID I HAD NO RECORD THIS IS ANOTHER PERSON.


Like an antisemitic Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I stopped using pol after it became filled with kikes and niggers all supporting zion don or Spic Fuentes. Its now full of kikes, niggers, glowniggers, christcucks, migatards, and the like. I cant fucking stand it anymore. I stuck to Randland and a few other secret groups. TRS has been really great and the NJP stuff is actually standing up to the kikes.
> 
> And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.


Then why do you defend Ethan Ralph, who stabbed Rand in the back using the death of his white child? Does taking that lying down make Rand a good example of Aryan manhood? You know the transsexual pedophile who Ralph lies with is most likely a Jewess (a Morris from Rochester with that nose is almost never English or Irish), right?


----------



## Ralphamale (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is so fucking fake. Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD. This all comes from the mouth of a lying jew and none of it true. You kikes already tried your stupid holohoax oven bullshit once and it wont work against Ralph. White people respect nature and animals you kikes hate it.





CookofDoom242 said:


> That isnt the story you kike. I am not exlied I have the support of Rand, Pond and Zeke.





CookofDoom242 said:


> This is a fake facebook post you fucking kike. This person you have mentioned in the court things is an innocent person dont bring him into this. It isnt me and you have no proof it is. No mugshot, nothing.





CookofDoom242 said:


> Rand is a good man you fucking kike. I dont need any pity from a kike nor will I tolerate any mockery from a kike. I know your tatics, jew. Rules for Radicals rule five is a message to jews to mock goys who actually start to notice things. I dont need anything your jewish hands have.


Hey faggot wanna not quadruple post there is a edit button for a reason learn to use it like a white man.


----------



## Gamergirl Cleanup Crew (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I stopped using pol after it became filled with kikes and niggers all supporting zion don or Spic Fuentes. Its now full of kikes, niggers, glowniggers, christcucks, migatards, and the like. I cant fucking stand it anymore. I stuck to Randland and a few other secret groups. TRS has been really great and the NJP stuff is actually standing up to the kikes.
> 
> And you ask me why I defend Rand? Because I am a fucking white person. I know what loyalty is I am not a backstabbing jew. What the fuck have you done? You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST. AND THEY HAVE TO DEAL WITH KIKES DOXING THEM AND MAKING THEIR LIFE HELL. RAND IS NOT SOME STREAMER OR YOUTUBER. HE IS A DEFENDER OF OUR PEOPLE AND HE IS A GOOD FUCKING FRIEND. Maybe jews dont understand what that means but any white person does.


I actually like your style. I'm a wignat myself. But  you got caught looking at shotacon dude. You link every account with the same name, the one you use to fedpost and watch chinese cuckold porn. Have some self awareness. You're making us schizophrenic racists look bad.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You’re a alogging kike going after the only people who are defending MY RACE. Rand and Dingo are standing up daily for WHITE PEOPLE AND OUR RIGHT TO EXIST.


If Rand and Dingo are the saviors of the white race, you guys are fucking doomed lmao


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 24, 2021)

Gamergirl Cleanup Crew said:


> I actually like your style. I'm a wignat myself. But  you got caught looking at shotacon dude. You link every account with the same name, the one you use to fedpost and watch chinese cuckold porn. Have some self awareness. You're making us schizophrenic racists look bad.


"Hello my fellow wignats". Shut the fuck up kike this is the saddest attempt of hello my fellow white people I have seen. I am not schizophrenic I am healthy and get along with people. Schizophrenia is a lie the jews slander us with so they can medicate us.


----------



## Jagraveen (Jul 24, 2021)

Hey, Cook. Hate to burst your bubble _but_

Satan isn't real
Adolph Hitler is a Catholic who hates the occult
Talking to ghosts won't solve your problems
Fapping to porn won't solve your problems
We don't serve any masters
You don't have blonde hair or blue eyes
And you are suffering from Schizophrenia


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> ... I am not schizophrenic I am healthy and get along with people. Schizophrenia is a lie the jews slander us with so they can medicate us.


We both know you are lying cook.

We know you hate the kike race, but you still haven't explained why, show us why the jews are ruining the white race please?

Also, learn to use paragraphs, creating unreadable walls of text isn't proof of the superiority of the white race, it's proof of your stunted development.

Ps: U still a fag, lul.

Edit:


CookofDoom242 said:


> I looked all through this thread and found only one post on High School DxD and was disappointed its one of the best animes of all time and it just gets completely ignored in this thread! Thanks for mentioning it, it is the best of the genre and the best of anime. Harem animes are so great because they show us a world where we didnt live under fake and gay morality that pushed monogamy on us, when having a harem of girls is a chad move. Anime in general is great, but this genre gets to explore so many areas that other animes wont risk that it puts it on top. High School DxD takes this further and adds the fallen angels and demons which is fucking amazing. Following the plot between the factions, the great characters, and the risks this anime takes makes it art. I dont want to spoil it anyone here who has not watched it. PLEASE WATCH IT.


It seems white nationalism involves a lot of harem anime...


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't think it's a good idea to multipost on Shabbat.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 24, 2021)

Seethe some more.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Jul 24, 2021)

Please stop beating your adopted mother.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I DIDNT FUCKING HIT HER YOU FUCKING KIKE. THAT ISNT ME YOU KIKE. ITS JUST A NAME ON A SCREEN THE MIDDLE NAME IS DIFFERENT THAN THE ONE YOU KIKES POSTED IN THIS THREAD ITS NOT ME.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I DIDNT ASSUALT ANYONE YOU FAGGOT. THAT IS SOME ONE ELSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHO. FUCKING DROP IT. NOW.


lol what are you gunna do about it? cry about jews more instead of look at your own problems and realize you're the issue and not everyone else.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jul 24, 2021)

At least i'm not a beta cuck who wants to start internet debates and then get assblasted for not taking the banter.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This person you have mentioned in the court things is an innocent person dont bring him into this. It isnt me and you have no proof it is. No mugshot, nothing.


You know saying this just basically confirms it is 100% you right? If this was just some innocent "I dindu nuffin'" then you wouldn't care, in-fact you would let us keep going down this hole because it would keep the pressure off IRL you.



CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. STOP DIGGING INTO PEOPLES BUSINESS. INSTEAD OF GOING AFTER PEOPLE DEFENDING THE WHITE RACE YOU SHOULD FUCKING ALOG KIKES. YOU PEOPLE ARE WILL NEVER GO AFTER YOUR JEWISH MASTERS.


> Exclusively jacks it to NTR Futa big titty hentai and un-ironically worships the devil
> Saving the white race. 

like mate, just give it up. It's embarrassing. 



CookofDoom242 said:


> Schizophrenia is a lie the jews slander us with so they can medicate us.


So you're Schizophrenic then? Is that how you can look at your own dox and say with a straight face it's not you? 

Btw I spoke with the devil and he thinks you're gay.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 24, 2021)

Let me just point out that CuckOfDoom "disagrees" with the idea that the Angles are a Germanic people.

I left a Wikipedia article talking about how they were for the benefit of Cuck. Has his English to Hebrew translation service stopped working?


Jagraveen said:


> Adolph Hitler is a Catholic who hates the occult


Nah, Hitler hated the Catholic Church because muh dead Jew on a stick and promoted Germanic paganism, and he was, at the very least, willing to tolerate Himmler's occult nonsense.

CuckOfDoom just seems like a slightly more autistic version of Himmler with a lot less power.


Master Chef said:


> It seems white nationalism involves a lot of harem anime...


I'm assuming Japanese are honorary Aryans this week.


CookofDoom242 said:


> White woman are a gift to this word


> woman
> word

If you want to larp as a member of the "Anglo-Saxon master race", then learn to speak its language.


CookofDoom242 said:


> Hook nosed jews and christ cucks like this guy want to bring that down because the jew hates all that is good and beautiful.


This is one of the many, many problems I have with white supremacists (by which I mean actual white supremacists and not people that disagree with the Dems' latest woke bullshit). They imply that people who are ethnically Jewish are somehow always going to plot against muh Aryan master race despite the fact that lots of ethnic Jews have worked alongside Latin and Germanic peoples for the benefit of Western civilisation, and say that religious Judaism is perfectly fine (as the Nazis did with the Karaites) so long as you're part of muh Aryan master race.

Western civilisation is based around the Catholic faith and the legacy of the Roman Empire. Both of these groups didn't care about racial boundaries; Jesus didn't say "Go, therefore, and make disciples of all nations... so long as they're white, of course", and the Roman Empire had emperors such as Phillip the Arab (who, as you can tell, was an Arab) and Septimius Serverus (who had an African mother and a Roman father). In contrast, the pre-Christian Saxons and Nordic peoples never built anything more advanced than a few huts and got royally BTFO by Western countries such as the Holy Roman Empire. It's obvious which side built "all that is good and beautiful", and which side burnt it down so they could have a few bits of gold to decorate their hut in some fjord.


CookofDoom242 said:


> This is so fucking fake. Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD. This all comes from the mouth of a lying jew and none of it true. You kikes already tried your stupid holohoax oven bullshit once and it wont work against Ralph. White people respect nature and animals you kikes hate it.


Kiwifarms gassed six million gunts?


CookofDoom242 said:


> Rules for Radicals rule five is a message to jews to mock goys who actually start to notice things.





I don't see "mutter under your breath in Yiddish and point and laugh at the stupid Gentiles" there. I do, however, see "annoy your opposition by making fun of him and use his annoyance to your advantage". Given that we've been winding you up for the last 36 pages and we've definitely been using that to our advantage, it's fair to say that we've been following Alinsky's _Rules_ and you've been ignoring them.

Let this be a lesson to you; ignoring your enemy's tactics because they happen to be written by a member of a race you think is inferior because a syphilitic Austrian corporal said so in his book is not how you win a war, or even a spedfight.


CookofDoom242 said:


> YOU SHOULD FUCKING ALOG KIKES. YOU PEOPLE ARE WILL NEVER GO AFTER YOUR JEWISH MASTERS.


You're on Kiwifarms, in a thread which multiple white nationalists contribute to. You could hardly find a better place for "going after" the Jews. If you can't manage to do that on KF, you're on the same level as someone who'd fail at organising a pissup in a brewery.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. STOP DIGGING INTO PEOPLES BUSINESS. INSTEAD OF GOING AFTER PEOPLE DEFENDING THE WHITE RACE YOU SHOULD FUCKING ALOG KIKES. YOU PEOPLE ARE WILL NEVER GO AFTER YOUR JEWISH MASTERS.


i get the feeling that you goto a day center for adults. and that you dont have a choice in the matter


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 24, 2021)

HONKHONKTIME69 said:


> i get the feeling that you goto a day center for adults. and that you dont have a choice in the matter


He better not forget his helmet and emotion flash cards this time.


----------



## Crevasse-hole (Jul 24, 2021)

To no one's surprise the prodigal son has returned. Are we sure he doesn't have a humiliation fetish too?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 24, 2021)

Why doesn't @CookofDoom242 use his formidable Satan powers to smite us or something? Do it, faggot


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jul 24, 2021)

GIVE ME BIG DUICK BIG BOOBY MOMMY DOMMY FUTA GF TO FUCK ME WHILE I SUGGGGXD ON MILKIES SLUPRY SLURPY FEED ME CUMMIES FEED ME MILK DIET SODA DOGS AND SILK


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 24, 2021)

Crevasse-hole said:


> Are we sure he doesn't have a humiliation fetish too?


Less a humiliation fetish and more a disillusion that if he fights the forum more eventually KF will see how right he is and stop annoying him. Instead of locking his account, changing his user name, taking the L, and let the shit storm pass.


----------



## Pigtoad (Jul 24, 2021)

I wish the Cook would come back.


----------



## Nigella (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Shut the fuck up kike. Rand is a great father, and a good man. I have spend countless hours with him over the past few years and have gotten to know his character. The Zergling will grow up to be a great man who will lead our people into a brighter future, seethe kike.
> 
> Hey faggot you keep talking about how no one is after us, but PPP just fucking doxxed Rand live on air. After kike Warski and Podawful did a day ago. We have had to deal with feds, kikes, hope not hate, plates, and alogs trying to constantly dox and harass our members. So maybe you shut the fuck up. I. AM. NOT. AFRAID. OF. FEDS. ANGELS. FEAR. ME.
> 
> The Discord isnt public retard. There is a vigorous and intense verification process to keep alogs and subversive kikes out of the discord. After Wellfish would constantly let plate gang into our first one and allowed them to delete the server, we as aryans, did what our people always do and innovate. We have channels locked to new members until we can make sure they arent alogs, kikes, feds, or plates. I also dont drink faggot, but nothing wrong with those who do. I am all for fucking like a Frank and drinking like a Bavarian.



Get off the internet, retard


----------



## Hex Cat (Jul 24, 2021)

Pigtoad said:


> I wish the Cook would come back.


Give it another day or two


----------



## MySonDavid (Jul 24, 2021)

This is fucking great. What a fucking gay nigger.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jul 24, 2021)

This person looks at the normal option and the_Völkisch_ one, and then picks unrelated degenerate nonsense. Every time.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 24, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is so fucking fake. Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD. This all comes from the mouth of a lying jew and none of it true. You kikes already tried your stupid holohoax oven bullshit once and it wont work against Ralph. White people respect nature and animals you kikes hate it.
> 
> 
> That isnt the story you kike. I am not exlied I have the support of Rand, Pond and Zeke.
> ...


I like how you keep calling us kikes like it would offend us when it clearly isn't, dumb nigger.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 24, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I like how you keep calling us kikes like it would offend us when it clearly isn't, dumb nigger.


Call the person you're arguing with Jewish, or accuse the other person of using Jewish tactics, is the "I haven't got shit" panic button for wingnats. It's like how during the SJW/Tumblr craze the woketevists would roll out the privileged accusation as slapping you with a label means they get to cognitively dismiss any argument that you're offering (usually "Lol, you're a faggot!") as they don't have an effective counterpoint or argument against it.


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Jul 24, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Call the person you're arguing with Jewish, or accuse the other person of using Jewish tactics, is the "I haven't got shit" panic button for wingnats. It's like how during the SJW/Tumblr craze the woketevists would roll out the privileged accusation as slapping you with a label means they get to cognitively dismiss any argument that you're offering (usually "Lol, you're a faggot!") as they don't have an effective counterpoint or argument against it.


Reminds me of when Diogenes (Cryogenes) went on the Pillstream and accused Jim and Gunt of being “shekel-grubbing kikes” for daring to make money online (and not indulge his Internet Daddy complex)


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 25, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Holohoax tier bullshit. OW GAWD THE SIX MILLION PUPPIES IN THE OVENS OW GAWD


How dare you say it, goy? My father crawled out from my grandmother, while Nazis were tried to Holocaust her in oven. And Sabbath day is over, we can do anything


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jul 25, 2021)

HONKHONKTIME69 said:


> i get the feeling that you goto a day center for adults


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 25, 2021)

Glad to see he has gotten addicted to the attention like they always do.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 25, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP. STOP DIGGING INTO PEOPLES BUSINESS. INSTEAD OF GOING AFTER PEOPLE DEFENDING THE WHITE RACE YOU SHOULD FUCKING ALOG KIKES. YOU PEOPLE ARE WILL NEVER GO AFTER YOUR JEWISH MASTERS.


Has anyone else got their paycheck from the ADL or HopeNotHate? I haven't got anything yet, but I'm still hopeful. I had that #IsraelRespecter sticker up on every snipe.


MarineTrainedTard said:


> Why doesn't @CookofDoom242 use his formidable Satan powers to smite us or something? Do it, faggot


No more curses on the forums! The mountain jews already have Yaahoowaa rotting my insides with pestilence.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jul 25, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Has anyone else got their paycheck from the ADL or HopeNotHate?


No, I was kind of hoping those checks would come in soon. Did anyone get a check from Soros yet? There's another bastard that won't pay up either.


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 25, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> No, I was kind of hoping those checks would come in soon. Did anyone get a check from Soros yet? There's another bastard that won't pay up either.


He personally promised me a check if I told @CookofDoom242 that anime dick girls were the key to saving the west. I got rent due, this ain’t cool.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 25, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> Did anyone get a check from Soros yet? There's another bastard that won't pay up either.


No such luck. The JIDF have paid me, but unfortunately they paid in shekels and the exchange rate isn't too good at the moment.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 25, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 when did you stop beating your mother?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 25, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 ur gay lol


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jul 25, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Schizophrenia is a lie the jews slander us with so they can medicate us.


Holy shit you're even more retarded than I thought. How have you managed to stay alive this long?


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 25, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Has anyone else got their paycheck from the ADL or HopeNotHate? I haven't got anything yet, but I'm still hopeful. I had that #IsraelRespecter sticker up on every snipe.
> 
> No more curses on the forums! The mountain jews already have Yaahoowaa rotting my insides with pestilence.


I had Life in a Tent/Futuristic Hub/Brian Martin chant voodoo/satanic curses to me in a youtube comment section in 2012. You're not a true shit stirrer until a lolcow puts a hex on you or tries to sue you. When I inevitably get struck by lightning or eaten by a shark I wonder whether it'll be the Minecraft pornographer, Mountain Jews or Satanic Shitzo Wingnats who'll step forward and take credit.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 25, 2021)

He definitely got his internet taken away.

Just let your dad suck some probably Jewish dick by the train tracks, jeez.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 25, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 

Apologies folks I had the wrong image before here is the correct one

also D415-112 is the CD number so its audio only


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 25, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> @CookofDoom242
> 
> Apologies folks I had the wrong image before here is the correct one
> 
> ...



Not a lawyer or Hamburgerstani but that "MOTION FOR OBSERVATION / EVALUATION OF DEFENDANT" and "EVALUATION FOR COMPETENCY" business means that the court had to check that the defendant wasn't legitimately retarded right? Either due to the defence claiming not guilty due to mental deficiency or the court itself observing that he's a tard?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jul 25, 2021)

I really enjoy seeing a thread like this where even after more than a week the idiot in questions still continues to come back and argue with people.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jul 26, 2021)

This entire thread in a nutshell:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 28, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> @CookofDoom242
> 
> Apologies folks I had the wrong image before here is the correct one
> 
> ...


Can the janitors highlight this? Also can anyone here explain what we are looking at here? Aren't transcripts and arrest records supposed to be public? Its a domestic violence situation, but who did Alexander assault?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> he did but ralph just heard "hoard all your money" because hes lazy and so uninquisitive that things jim took for granted hed know ralph didnt or if he did ignored.


Ralph was smart to not get scammed by jewish corporations. Ralph and Rand are both smart enough to not be wagecucks who slave away to a jewish system. Rand cut his ties to the jewish Australian government and now is making money from his aryan brothers which is how it should be.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Ralph was smart to not get scammed by jewish corporations. Ralph and Rand are both smart enough to not be wagecucks who slave away to a jewish system. Rand cut his ties to the jewish Australian government and now is making money from his aryan brothers which is how it should be.


Rand is worse than the niggers he complains about. At least Rand isn’t going out looting stores and keeps his crimes in his household beating his wife. 

What kind of white man let along a leader of the white race takes Welfare gibs and Disability.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Rand is worse than the niggers he complains about. At least Rand isn’t going out looting stores and keeps his crimes in his household beating his wife.
> 
> What kind of white man let along a leader of the white race takes Welfare gibs and Disability.


  He doesnt take welfare and if he does he is just gaming the jewish system. Rand is a hero day in and day out putting his life on the line to defend our people. WHO ELSE IS GOING TO TELL PEOPLE THE TRUTH ABOUT THE FED CHRISTCUCK AND THE FAGGOT? THESE SICK FAGGOTS WISHING DEATH ON OUR WHITE AUSTRALIAN FAGGOTS ARE ENEMIES.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Also this system is so jewish. A white man like Ralph who allows white nationalists on to spread the truth is denied access to his kid by a stupid whore and her MIGApede (((coin merchant))) dad. Faith is a lying, nigger loving whore who should not have access to this kid. Ralph is far more trust worthy than she is. But the (((court system))) will of course side with the woman brainwashed with jewish propaganda over the WHITE MAN who at least has people spread the truth about the JQ.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> He doesnt take welfare and if he does he is just gaming the jewish system. Rand is a hero day in and day out putting his life on the line to defend our people. WHO ELSE IS GOING TO TELL PEOPLE THE TRUTH ABOUT THE FED CHRISTCUCK AND THE FAGGOT? THESE SICK FAGGOTS WISHING DEATH ON OUR WHITE AUSTRALIAN FAGGOTS ARE ENEMIES.


Go back to your containment thread retard.  You act like randcuck2020 is the only person ever to name the jew and hate niggers.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Also this system is so jewish. A white man like Ralph who allows white nationalists on to spread the truth is denied access to his kid by a stupid whore and her MIGApede (((coin merchant))) dad. Faith is a lying, nigger loving whore who should not have access to this kid. Ralph is far more trust worthy than she is.


Why do you think the kid should grow up in a crack shack poverty house on the opposite side of the country from its grandparents. Not to mention there is a pedo living at the address and the fact that Ralph doesn’t even have proper plates and cutlery instead relying on paper plates and utensils from subway.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


Come to me my son, I shall hold you in my arms and make it all better for you.

Just come into VC with me


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Why do you think the kid should grow up in a crack shack poverty house on the opposite side of the country from its grandparents. Not to mention there is a pedo living at the address and the fact that Ralph doesn’t even have proper plates and cutlery instead relying on paper plates and utensils from subway.


Ralph doesn't live in a crack shack. Also who is the pedo at his address?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Ralph doesn't live in a crack shack. Also who is the pedo at his address?


The pedo is horse faced tranny Pantsu


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Ralph doesn't live in a crack shack. Also who is the pedo at his address?


Yeah he just rents it


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The pedo is horse faced tranny Pantsu


How do you know she is a pedo? I dont believe Ralph would bring a sex offender to his house.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How do you know she is a pedo? I dont believe Ralph would bring a sex offender to his house.


She has defended lolicon and said she masturbates to lolicon


----------



## TherapyMan (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I dont believe Ralph would bring a sex offender to his house.


But Ralph lives in his home.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Can the janitors highlight this? Also can anyone here explain what we are looking at here? Aren't transcripts and arrest records supposed to be public? Its a domestic violence situation, but who did Alexander assault?


Its another person kike. You alogs are so retarded two people can have the same name.


----------



## Childe (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Its another person kike. You alogs are so retarded two people can have the same name.


Welcome back sperg. Kill any kikes while you were gone?


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 31, 2021)

Neferpitou! said:


> Welcome back sperg. Kill any kikes while you were gone?


Glad to see at least one person here with reason.


----------



## jell0 (Jul 31, 2021)

Found a better dox of the cooknigger guize!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Glad to see at least one person here with reason.


rn your score is -1588 I think that makes YOU the kike.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Glad to see at least one person here with reason.


There's this thing called sarcasm. I'm not sure if it works in Hebrew, but we tend to use it a lot in English.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Its another person kike. You alogs are so retarded two people can have the same name.


keep saying kike like its your goddamn coping mechanism lmao


----------



## Weird Ages (Jul 31, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Has anyone else got their paycheck from the ADL or HopeNotHate?


Yeah, but they said that if I wanted them to sponsor me I have to include their logo in my pfp.


----------



## cistendered (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


Ethan Ralph is an obese alcoholic manlet with a documented history of committing felony assault, DUI, and wreckless driving. He's groomed at least 2 high school aged girls, one of whom he got pregnant who he then abused and abandoned. He lives with a pedophile ex-tranny who he tried to lure his ex girlfriend into a polyamorous relationship with. He has a history of harassment leading to 2 simultaneous restraining orders. He has no marketable skills and is incapable of holding a regular job. He's into nigger cuckold porn and eating feces.

None of this is hyperbole, these are all things that Ethan's admitted to doing, or which we have documented evidence of. In a White Nat Soc ethnostate Ethan Ralph would be sent to a gulag for 15+ years. Anyone who White person who endorses and legitimizes the Gunt is not a White Nationalist, they're an opportunistic grifter leeching off his audience of 1-200 fans. There are a number of ways to advocate for White people which don't involve associating with Ethan Ralph.

Most of the people on this board care more about baby Xander than anyone in the Guntosphere. Most people here want to see Xander raised in a stable household surrounded by a loving family, and far away from his alcoholic career criminal father. It's what Hitler would want, and it's what you should want too.



CookofDoom242 said:


> Ralph was smart to not get scammed by jewish corporations. Ralph and Rand are both smart enough to not be wagecucks who slave away to a jewish system. Rand cut his ties to the jewish Australian government and now is making money from his aryan brothers which is how it should be.


If Rand cared about the Movement he would be bringing money into the WN ecosystem, not taking money out of it. The Movement is not resource-rich enough to justify supporting leeches.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


I am a Mossad agent and I'm payed to keep the guntling away from Ethan's pig hooves. You're not listening to reason so I might as well tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## JewBacca (Jul 31, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


Ralph is currently living with a person who has in the past claimed to have a sexual attraction to children. Whether masturbating to drawn or real CP, both are fucking degenerate and have no place around a child.  

I have a firm belief that the only reason that mentally ill tranny is living with Ralph, is the fact that when the papers were signed she was under the impression she would be the primary babysitter for Xander, while Faith went to work.

You supporting this and other forms of degeneracy really brings into question your true commitment to the White Nationalist movement, because if you think any of this would be even moderately tolerated, shows that the only true WNs you have associated with are online. Online people for the cause tend to be people looking for clout, or straight up Feds.

Someone mentioned Ralph would be sent to a camp for 15yrs.  The only way he would be allowed to live is if he had some skill, like an engineer or physician, then he might be spared and allowed to go through re-education, otherwise he would be put in a hole.

Also remember any pain Ralph is going through, is pain of his own doing.  No one forced him to assault Faith, or try to manipulate her into a poly relationship with a pedo. No one forced him to release that revenge porn. His predicament is the accumulation of the poor choices he has made in life. We just laugh at them and refuse to allow him to sweep them away or forget about them


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 31, 2021)

My broom can delete stuff but @CookofDoom242 did you know my broom can also undelete stuff? This is high levels of trickery, only a 100% Ashkenazi Jewish Rabbi with all the stats at maximum can wield this broom.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 1, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> My broom can delete stuff but @CookofDoom242 did you know my broom can also undelete stuff? This is high levels of trickery, only a 100% Ashkenazi Jewish Rabbi with all the stats at maximum can wield this broom.


The power the Xenforo Wizards (especially with some addons) hold is not to be trifled with.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> ...I had my heart broken twice by woman...


So you WERE cucked by a Jew.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


So has everyone. Newsflash: you're not fucking special. You never were, and you never will be. You're a low-middle intelligence idiot who let themselves believe that an entire religion of people is out to get themselves, and some random drunk streamer with brain damage. Instead of looking inward at yourself and admitting "hey, maybe I am gay, it's 2021, nobody's gunna care!" you earnestly believe that people are out to steal your foreskin, all the while trying to suppress a different fat alcoholic streamer because he reads mainstream news stories which then you consider "the truth".

You're fucking dumb, you should come to terms with your sexuality and limited brain capacity and realize that all of those things are okay. Take your fucking meds too. It's hard to see it from the midst of whatever personal hell you've put yourself in but people _tried_ to help you in your personal life and _you pushed them away _because you're too much of a fucking pussy to actually attempt something new that might make life slightly different. Why would anyone select _you _as some kind of master race when you can't even take prescribed medication to *help you live life and contribute? *Fucking think about that for a while before you post. What kind of Nationalist society would want someone who has no work ethic, refuses to act how they should, and refuses to better their life?

You're gunna be a meat shield or a hot dog in your ideal world, all because you're too much of a pussy to accept that you're the problem and need help. You even have the help, you just shun it. That's even worse. That's absolutely degenerate and a waste of not only your own time, but the doctor's time, pharmacist's time and I assume your parents who drove you to all this. Some master race representative.


----------



## Easterling (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman


with the amount of spergery that radiates from you im impressed you even speak to women. When your ocupation is being an epic _gamer  _you really cant meet that many can you?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I had my heart broken twice by woman,


Must be pretty confusing and scary for you when they don't have dicks IRL.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


Your supposed to grow out of bitterness from rejection when you become an adult. So 2 women broke your heart? You realize there are Billions of other women on the planet right?

If you want women, you need to become desirable. Women do not want boys. Can you get women while watching anime and playing video games? Absolutely, but the catch is it can't be your entire personality.

Things to work on for yourself that will also help you become something an ADULT WOMEN (and they for sure dont have dicks so if thats a deal breaker let someone know now)

1. Get a work out routine going.
If you wanna help the white race, be in shape for when the time comes you are needed. It will also put you ahead of a lot of male competition for female attention.

2. Learn how to talk to people with out spouting your retarded jew talking points.
Women like to talk, so you need to be able to converse with them about relatable subject matter. How the jews hold you back isnt gonna cut it.

3. This shouldn't need to be said, but women are people too. Stop putting them on a pedestal, they are human and have individual desires and goals relating to themselves based on what they have done and what they want to accomplish. There is not and will never be a catch all 100% panty dropping method to get any women you want because they all think and act differently, just like with men.

4. Self reflect, and truly seek the mental help you need. There is no shame in needing mental health help. People on this site telling you that you are your biggest problem are telling you a truth you dont want to hear.

Think about this though, really think about it. Rand or Ralph or any of these alt right grifters tell you WHAT YOU WANT TO HEAR. Users of this site are telling you WHAT YOU NEED TO HEAR. You gravitate towards the grifters becuase  believing them means you aren't a failure to launch loser who can't get out of his parents house, the jews are keeping you retarded and holding you back because they saw all the angels you killed.

I cannot stress enough how important getting offline and seeking real world validation will help you in the long run.

In all the time you've been in this sphere of the internet, how many of your internet friends have actually told you, you are the problem, but with a little work on yourself and you could sort out a lot of your own issues? None, because you are useful as a miserable idiot who has to keep coming back to the grift.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Aug 1, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


1. He's a violent drunk who choked out faith when she was 3 months asking "YoU KnOw wHo I Am?!"

2. He cant even take care of himself.

3. He tried coercing his teenage bride to date a pedophile.

4. Will probably abuse the kid.

5. Instead of taking his mom to get dialysis he was too busy jerking to soph. If he can tell his own mom to take a hike what makes you think he can take care of xander.

6. He wont get a job even though he gets booted from site to site every 6 months to a year.

7. Has a gunt.

8. A drug addict alcoholic.

There's 8, you fucking retard.


----------



## Farglemark (Aug 5, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.


Cause he's a faggot


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 5, 2021)

>Satanist
>Futa
>Autistic
Ethnostate citizenship denied.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 5, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> DIDNT FUCKING HIT HER


Anyway, how's your sex life?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 5, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> I had my heart broken twice by woman


Your mom destroying your anime porn collection doesn't count as having your heart broken by a woman.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Aug 5, 2021)

Hey CrockofCope69, if Faith's dad is a (((coin merchant))) like you claim, isn't your mensch Ethan's son a jew?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 5, 2021)

Me262PrinceOfTurboJet said:


> Hey CrockofCope69, if Faith's dad is a (((coin merchant))) like you claim, isn't your mensch Ethan's son a jew?


Randbots son is a Jew as well if Rand is married to a jewess.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 5, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Randbots son is a Jew as well if Rand is married to a jewess.


Yeah @CookofDoom242 I don't think Rand's wife would appreciate your liberal use of the K word, her people have been through enough. Nobody here is judging Rand for marrying a Jew, he's an Abo mutt so whatever Dickensian white genes his ancestors had are already obliterated anyway. But you should really consider sending your mensch a gallon of petrol and an apology card for your anti-Semitic meltdowns in this thread.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Randbots son is a Jew as well if Rand is married to a jewess.


Randbot wife was the Mossad agent all this time.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Aug 5, 2021)

CrockofDouche420's time and money are going into helping raise jewish kids! Little Aryeh Chaim Johnson and Shondor Menachem Baruch Vickers née Wyczky! @CookofDoom242 may as well be a rabbi at this rate! The only way he'll be more felted than he is now is when he's eventually helping Dingo raise a little Yitzhak Herschel Nosemeier-Giovingo.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 5, 2021)

Me262PrinceOfTurboJet said:


> CrockofDouche420's time and money are going into helping raise jewish kids! Little Aryeh Chaim Johnson and Shondor Menachem Baruch Vickers née Wyczky! @CookofDoom242 may as well be a rabbi at this rate! The only way he'll be more felted than he is now is when he's eventually helping Dingo raise a little Yitzhak Herschel Nosemeier-Giovingo.


I know some of these words, and I know they're insulting, I just hope he understands it when he gets the wifi password back.

Protip: the pornography machines at libraries can be used for things other than pornography.


----------



## RSOD (Aug 6, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> He doesnt take welfare and if he does he is just gaming the jewish system. Rand is a hero day in and day out putting his life on the line to defend our people. WHO ELSE IS GOING TO TELL PEOPLE THE TRUTH ABOUT THE FED CHRISTCUCK AND THE FAGGOT? THESE SICK FAGGOTS WISHING DEATH ON OUR WHITE AUSTRALIAN FAGGOTS ARE ENEMIES.


I AM JEW AND I HAVE FUCKED YOUR MOM TO DEATH NIGGER SHUT UP BEFORE I SPANK YOU AND SEND YOU TO ISRAEL


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't understand how a self-proclaimed WN would defend rand or any of these faggots. Especially Rand though as he lives in a country where it's incredibly easy to get access to education so that you can better support yourself and your family. Since rand is already on welfare he likely qualifies for free education. You think you'd encourage your fellow whites to better themselves. But I guess Rand and his lot are retards that think an ethnostate would save them when in reality they'd be cast out.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey CrockofDiarrhea420, if christianity and christcucks are all a jewish scheme, why do you worship Satan when he's part of their canon. You didn't this one out, sport. You're a dum-dum, boyo. AND you're not a Prussian. This is all in your head. Rand is not a good father. Southern Dingo is a slackjawed nigger. You have Terminal 7 brain cancer.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 11, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> I don't understand how a self-proclaimed WN would defend rand or any of these faggots. Especially Rand though as he lives in a country where it's incredibly easy to get access to education so that you can better support yourself and your family. Since rand is already on welfare he likely qualifies for free education. You think you'd encourage your fellow whites to better themselves. But I guess Rand and his lot are retards that think an ethnostate would save them when in reality they'd be cast out.


You don't understand it because it doesn't make sense. You have to actually be below average intelligence to get to where they are, or they aren't taking their meds as Cook said he isn't because of da Jews.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Aug 11, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> I don't understand how a self-proclaimed WN would defend rand or any of these faggots. Especially Rand though as he lives in a country where it's incredibly easy to get access to education so that you can better support yourself and your family. Since rand is already on welfare he likely qualifies for free education. You think you'd encourage your fellow whites to better themselves. But I guess Rand and his lot are retards that think an ethnostate would save them when in reality they'd be cast out.


Hitler would have despised Rand and possibly put him in a camp. Hitler disliked alchohol and hated drunks. He also would have had CookofDoom sterilized.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Aug 11, 2021)

Btw, where is the man of the hour? Hey, CoomofDook1488? Come out, come out!


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Aug 11, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Btw, where is the man of the hour? Hey, CoomofDook1488? Come out, come out!


He told his parents there was nothing to do and his Dad got pissed off and made him clean the garage.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Give me one reason why Ralph cant see his kid. I had my heart broken twice by woman, I cant imagine the pain Ralph is going through. Betrayed by the mother of your child is cruel.





Spoiler: How CookofDoom242 Got His Heart Broken Twice By Woman



>Be CookofDoom
>Be an autist
>Be a satanist
>Be a white nationalist
>Somehow get a 3d girl
>Talk to her online
>She seems interested in you
>You tell her what you're interested in
>"Oh CookofDoom, I too am a professional gamer who flicks her bean to dick girls."
>This is too good to be true
>Get to talking to her some more
>She asks "You know what would be _hawt?_"
>You listen intently
>"If you buy me some guns with the serial numbers scratched off"
>Ask her why she needs those
>"Because I need them to secure an existence for our people and a future for the white children I'm going to give you uwu"
>Get all giddy
>Ask one of your white nationalist friends for money
>He asks why
>You tell him 
>Turns out he always thought you were a bit of a cuck
>He steals your girl
>You don't hear shit from either of them
>Wait two weeks
>You hear news that he was arrested by the ATF
>You work up the nerve to talk to her again
>"I dunno CookofDoom, you'll need to do something really big to prove you're man enough for me."
>You listen intently
>"I'll need you to rent a moving van and meet me at a big warehouse where they store ammonium nitrate."
>You ask another one of your white nationalist friends to help you
>He thinks you're a cuck too
>He takes the van and leaves without you
>You're not falling for it this time
>You hop in your mom's minivan and follow him to the factory
>You see the van stop in front of the factory
>Then you see her
>The girl of your dreams
>She approaches the van
>She pulls out a gun
>"ATF GET ON THE GROUND!"
>uwu
>Turns out your dream girl was a fed
>Then you hear the words that drive an ice pick through your heart
>"My name's agent Goldstein and you're under arrest!"
>You turn around and head home
>You get on your computer
>You open a folder labeled "Hentai Dick Girls"
>Play the Killstream in the background as you masturbate
>You vow to never have your heart broken again
>Never again


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 13, 2021)

You know, you can't get your heart broken by a woman again if you just come out buddy. The only other woman who could break your heart is your mom!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 13, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> You know, you can't get your heart broken by a woman again if you just come out buddy. The only other woman who could break your heart is your mom!


Correction: ComradePond also broke his heart when she banned him from Randland. 

Speaking of pond why do they have someone calling themselves comrade in a Wignat discord?


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 14, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Correction: ComradePond also broke his heart when she banned him from Randland.
> 
> Speaking of pond why do they have someone calling themselves comrade in a Wignat discord?


Is she a dickgirl? One thing I've learned from this thread is that wingnats really love the dickgirls. Pretty sure you could get into that discord with ILOVELENINREVOLUTIONNOW handle if you were a dickgirl.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Aug 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Its another person kike. You alogs are so retarded two people can have the same name.


   Two people with the same name, same age, in the same area. Its a logical conclusion to make. Your own facebook was posted confirming it. I dont know why you are so scared of this, it is already public any employer will see this in a background check.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 14, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Two people with the same name, same age, in the same area. Its a logical conclusion to make. Your own facebook was posted confirming it. I dont know why you are so scared of this, it is already public any employer will see this in a background check.


Any employer Cook of Doom is applying to won’t bother performing a background check. Grocery store, MickeyDs and Walmart


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Aug 19, 2021)

I miss @CookofDoom242  come home this is an amber alert.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 19, 2021)

Xander Vickiano said:


> I miss @CookofDoom242  come home this is an amber alert.


I have bad news, he got raped to death by Jewish dick girls. A horrible tragedy.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 19, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> I have bad news, he got raped to death by Jewish dick girls. A horrible tragedy.


His dad never should have let him come along to learn from the pros down by the train tracks. If someone says they want you to lay on the tracks while they enter you, don't do it.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Aug 19, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> I have bad news, he got raped to death by Jewish dick girls. A horrible tragedy.


Oy vey!


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Aug 19, 2021)

"This rape is terrible.  And such small portions!"


----------



## veri (Aug 20, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Is she a dickgirl? One thing I've learned from this thread is that wingnats really love the dickgirls. Pretty sure you could get into that discord with ILOVELENINREVOLUTIONNOW handle if you were a dickgirl.



it was mentioned in this video that dickgirl porn was often posted in ralph’s discord server. a lot of wignats talk about other men very gayly and don’t even catch onto it i think a good bit of them are closeted homosexuals.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 20, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> it was mentioned in this video that dickgirl porn was often posted in ralph’s discord server. a lot of wignats talk about other men very gayly and don’t even catch onto it i think a good bit of them are closeted homosexuals.


Guntguard confirmed dickgirl worshipers. All I can say is GOOD LUCK WITH THE 4TH REICH YOU TRANNY LOVING FAGGOTS!

Also Mark Collett is a fucking pedophile (hebephile for the dumb cunts who think differentiating age under 18 matters) and Ralph gives this cunt a platform .



			http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/2008/01/colletthannam-underage-girls-saga-gets.html
		


Alt-right is chock full of pedophiles, closet homosexuals, tranny lovers and gunt guard. Not saying go left or democrat, just take a hard and honest look at what the alt-right people are and decide for yourself. Conservatism is a valid political position, faggotry of the kind that is rampant in alt-right circles isn't.

Popper's Law: The more extreme and fanatical a person states their political opinion is (left or right) the higher the chance they shove gerbils up their ass and higher the chance they will try to rape you.


----------



## Xander Vickiano (Aug 20, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Popper's Law


Good law since popper's are also something homofags use. They are amyl nitrates that cause the brain to swell and their anus to relax.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Aug 25, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Any employer Cook of Doom is applying to won’t bother performing a background check. Grocery store, MickeyDs and Walmart


I thought Walmart did a background check for everyone they hire. Regardless, this will still not be good. Even a basic background check service has CookofDoom242 assocaited with his real name. Its not hard to imagine some neighbor looking him up and then the entire neighborhood (in liberal Washington) knows everything about him. Even worse for him is if extended family or old friends find this. Though I am unsure he has real friends he doesn't even have his internet friends anymore.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 25, 2021)

Dox linked in OP has an outdated address. The one listed here is the current one, they moved from their old house around 2010 and have lived here since 2015. 

This comes from https://property.whatcomcounty.us/propertyaccess/?cid=0 if you search the name of his mother - Korry - this is the first result.






In other news the Randlander's are reading the fan forum. Carl - one of Randbot's top donator - has been going off on CookofDoom in Rand's stream chat.









These messages are from 8/23/2021. It was under the impression Cook had left the show when the thread was first created, but that could be wrong. Or perhaps Carl brought this up out of no where


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 25, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Guntguard confirmed dickgirl worshipers. All I can say is GOOD LUCK WITH THE 4TH REICH YOU TRANNY LOVING FAGGOTS!
> 
> Also Mark Collett is a fucking pedophile (hebephile for the dumb cunts who think differentiating age under 18 matters) and Ralph gives this cunt a platform .
> 
> ...


All political "movements" (especially fringe ones) end up rotten, no matter how they started or what the original intent was, they get co opted, people with agendas gain power, people are bough and controlled, whatever way it happens, you can be sure that if it attracts attention then there are people looking into how to use it to their benefit. It's depressing but it is what it is.

It's why it's amazing that there are people in 2021 thinking that the "alt-right" (or whatever you want to call the subset of paypigs that larp as "1488/third reich/uwu" like CoD) will get them anywhere or achieve anything other than fuck up their lives when their names are inevitably linked to their online activities at some point.

The worst part is that these people are willing to follow anyone that simply reaffirms their beliefs and tells them what they want to hear. Doesn't matter that it's a bunch of degenerates alcoholics/drug addicts. As long as they can blame the niggers and the jews for their problems then they are happy, they don't want to change anything, they want someone else to do it for them while they whine online.


----------



## SFINAE (Aug 25, 2021)

I had to remind myself multiple times that this dude isn't trolling while I read this thread. What an embarrassment to his own alcoholic e-celeb father.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 25, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> All political "movements" (especially fringe ones) end up rotten, no matter how they started or what the original intent was, they get co opted, people with agendas gain power, people are bough and controlled, whatever way it happens, you can be sure that if it attracts attention then there are people looking into how to use it to their benefit. It's depressing but it is what it is.
> 
> It's why it's amazing that there are people in 2021 thinking that the "alt-right" (or whatever you want to call the subset of paypigs that larp as "1488/third reich/uwu" like CoD) will get them anywhere or achieve anything other than fuck up their lives when their names are inevitably linked to their online activities at some point.
> 
> The worst part is that these people are willing to follow anyone that simply reaffirms their beliefs and tells them what they want to hear. Doesn't matter that it's a bunch of degenerates alcoholics/drug addicts. As long as they can blame the niggers and the jews for their problems then they are happy, they don't want to change anything, they want someone else to do it for them while they whine online.


The Untermensch mindset is the idea that another group or race of people are wholly and solely responsible for your personal and communal problems. I get other people interfere, but the stronger the culture of the people targeted, the lesser the influence an outsider can affect. Complaining and blaming the outsider is weakness, and is the attitude of a weak person. Take a good look at the alt-right and BLM, both full of outspoken personalities that are pissweak and pathetic people chock full of insecurity that are living a degenerate personal lifestyle.

@CookofDoom242 is a perfect example of this. A complete failure clinging to the illusion that a fictional superiority of a nation he doesn't belong to somehow applies to him and his specific circumstances. Despite the fact that his hedonistic lifestyle and openly stated religious position would have had him in the oven before the semites. The Alt-right is a political movement of inferior whites (as in the absolute shit of the white race) screaming white supremacy as they believe doing so elevates them above the other racial groups they condemn for doing exactly the same shit these banjo plucking sister fuckers do daily.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Aug 25, 2021)

6535 ENDEAVOR ST FERNDALE, WA where Cook - Alexander McDaniel - lives was bought by his parents on 09/28/2015 and was the first sale of the house. The deed to the land was purchased by an LLC on 5/28/2013 so the house along with all the other ones in the area are new.

The other address posted 4413 Windlass Ln, Blaine, WA 98230 is an old address. The McDaniels sold it around 2010-2011, Cook would have gone to highschool in Blaine as he would have been 17-18 at the time of the move.

Ferndale Washington is in Whatcom County according to https://results.vote.wa.gov/results/20201103/whatcom the county voted 60-36 for Joe Biden.



Spoiler: Pictures of the House


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Serious question here. Is there anyone that still watches Ralph that is not in some way mentally impaired or has a learning disability?
> 
> Rand: Ammo box victim; Discharged from military
> 
> ...


You cant be schizophrenic and autistic you retard. Schizophrenia is something your kike leader, Surfer, has. How is Dingo an autist? He is an average working class white guy who defends his people. Not everyone in the fucking world has some stupid made up jewish problem that needs to be medicated away. I get alogging Ralph and Butters but fucking Dingo and Gator seem pretty normal to me. Even Dick Masterson isnt mentally ill he is just an example of a shitskin brain on lolbertarianism.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

goku123 said:


> how is living in a poly marriage trad. unless ralph becomes a mormon, but his entire lifestyle is pretty blasphemous. or imagine islam ralph or something.


Polyamory is a degenerate trend for retarded pornsick faggot but taking a harem and dominating the gene pool with pure-bred warrior stock, creating ironclad family ties, and preparing for the NJP future where the kike world order will wither away, is a huge chad move.


----------



## byuu (Sep 9, 2021)

Some gay cuck said:
			
		

> You cant be schizophrenic and autistic you retard.


Calm down you schizophrenic autistic retard.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> What a fucking snake Andy is.
> "Im just kidding" Yet he would never in his fucking life dare to joke with Ralph about that. Even tough the truth is that Ralph bitched out last year.


Andy is a fucking snake kike but not for the reason you say. He fucking turned on Ralph - his friend - for a obese christcuck and his schizophrenic jewish boyfriend. Fuck kike Andy for letting that fucking pod awful kike do what he did to Rand and his family. Ralph should get rid of this fucking kike because a jew can never be loyal.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> According to 3P Rand told a story about being so drunk off his ass at a watering hole he almost let his kid drown to death and when he pulled him out he did think for a bit the lad had actually died.


PPP said it so it must be true! Do you fucking faggots even remember your own memes? Wasnt your whole bit fucking kayfabe and faking things. There is no proof of this other than PPP's word which is fucking worthless. It could even be a Ear Jew clip were he does that stupid Rand impression.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Btw, where is the man of the hour? Hey, CoomofDook1488? Come out, come out!


How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 9, 2021)

Are they any schools in Vegas? If so I am sure kike lolbert Dick isnt allowed near so he couldnt film footage because if he did he would go to jail.


----------



## byuu (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719 Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the _morgue_.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


How about you stop shitting up other threads you degenerate jap cartoon consumer.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


I see, that my Jewish magic works and you are here. And now I am off to do my important things


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 10, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> How about you stop shitting up other threads you degenerate jap cartoon consumer.


Go back to sucking catboy cock groyper. How about you stop making worthless replies to every post I make with your jewish alogging?


----------



## MySonDavid (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Go back to sucking catboy cock groyper. How about you stop making worthless replies to every post I make with your jewish alogging?


I wish you could spend just one day as anything other than the gay, retarded faggot that you are so you could truly appreciate what a gay, retarded faggot you are.


----------



## LordOdin (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> It is me CuckandCoom i love Randbot and hus jewish wife. If Rand was an anime girl with a big throbbing dick i'd be down on my knees right now. But rand chan can't be over 8 tho after all i'm a pedophile. Also i'm secretly Jewish shalom.


Gee what a confession he made.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Go back to sucking catboy cock groyper. How about you stop making worthless replies to every post I make with your jewish alogging?


You're the one into futanari, not me.


----------



## Autisimodo (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Polyamory is a degenerate trend for retarded pornsick faggot but taking a harem and dominating the gene pool with pure-bred warrior stock, creating ironclad family ties, and preparing for the NJP future where the kike world order will wither away, is a huge chad move.


Lmao, harems are for pornsick faggots balls deep into Nippon porn.

Besides, you're too debased and blue balled to be a 'White Genghis Khan.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Sep 10, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 Do the white race a favor and suck on a .44, you faggot.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Go back to sucking catboy cock groyper. How about you stop making worthless replies to every post I make with your jewish alogging?


Buddy, you can just come out, admit you love men and thirst for cock most of your waking life because you deny your nature and not be so angry. It's 2021. I mean, Hitler woulda had you killed (also because you're not fit to stand trial in your own court case therefore useless as labor or a meatshield) but we certainly won't.

We'll just keep bullying you until you realize you're the problem in your life. Cheer up buddy, didja get your COVID shot? We're almost through! It'd be pretty shitty if you were schizophrenic _and _got covid because you think you're smarter than most.

You know you can get paid for sucking cock, right?


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Kike this, kike that!


You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.​


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


We've been facing you one to one for the past 42 pages and you've done nothing apart from run away.


----------



## Atomic Ant (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
2200 EST, 09/28/2021, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Sep 10, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You cant be schizophrenic and autistic you retard. Schizophrenia is something your kike leader, Surfer, has. How is Dingo an autist? He is an average working class white guy who defends his people. Not everyone in the fucking world has some stupid made up jewish problem that needs to be medicated away. I get alogging Ralph and Butters but fucking Dingo and Gator seem pretty normal to me. Even Dick Masterson isnt mentally ill he is just an example of a shitskin brain on lolbertarianism.


1. Take your pills
2.  You can have both. Source : (you)
3. Dingo is a massive sperg and retard
4. "Gator is pretty normal". Yes, it is totally normal for a man to get 3-4 degrees in completely different subjects, to get paid $5 to janny, to brag about his "totally real blonde Puerto Rican GF" and to engage in schizo takes about Kiwifarms. The fact you think Dingo or Gator are anywhere close to normal speaks volumes about you.
5. Never said that Dick was mentally ill.

If you have got this far without frothing at the mouth with seethe Cook, well done, have a gold star, and thank you for proving my point. Now take a deep breath and remember again to take your schizo pills.


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 10, 2021)

While I may be sympathetic to much of their platform and would love to throw off the yoke of Jewish power… NJP is just a meme broh. You will get glowed-in-the-dark hard if you go to any of those meetups. We’d hate too lose you to the asylum or worse 


CookofDoom242 said:


> Polyamory is a degenerate trend for retarded pornsick faggot but taking a harem and dominating the gene pool with pure-bred warrior stock, creating ironclad family ties, and preparing for the NJP future where the kike world order will wither away, is a huge chad move.


----------



## Loldontcare (Sep 10, 2021)

Coom of Doom.

What's wrong with being a jewish Nazi? 

Clearly some were granted clemency, I find it odd to just assume it was an ethnic decision, why was it not simply a religious decision?

Can you convince me that truly seperation of religions that disagree with each other are bad or are you using your birth to simply elevate yourself?


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 11, 2021)

*Ralph may have been swatted not long after iirc*













*That didnt age well.*






*Cook believes that devil himself is protecting him from alogs.*


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 11, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> *Ralph may have been swatted not long after iirc*
> View attachment 2527912
> View attachment 2527913
> View attachment 2527915
> ...


Okay, so let's go through how idiotic this is:

If atheists are correct, you still look like an autistic edgelord faggot
If Buddhism et al are correct, I'm pretty sure "it's the thought that counts", and signing a pact with an evil entity in which you barter your soul - whether or not it exists - will net you karma -1 trillion and your ass is being reincarnated as a cockroach/yeeted into the lowest depth of the karmic wheel
If the Abrahamic religions are correct, your ass isn't so much protected as you are currently walking the earth as a very, very limited grace period before you're turbo-fucked and dragged into hell kicking, screaming, and clawing your fingernails off trying to avoid your terrible, unenviable, and *inevitable* fate
If you are gnostic or whatever, and believe Lucifer exists but God doesn't, that still necessitates that Hell exists and you basically end up meeting the same fate as above
Like, why would you think that's a good idea to do, let alone tell anybody you fucking retard?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 11, 2021)

Ahahahaha, he thinks he's important enough that Satan himself is protecting him. If anything, because demons don't exist, you got tricked by some lesser demon who is going to use you as a cocksleeve when you die.

Although, that's probably what you wanted.


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> How about you faggots stop being cowardly kikes and face me one to one like a fucking man instead of harassing people who have nothing to do with this.


37°31′36″N 
116°11′53″W
Just wait for me there, and we can fight.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Sep 12, 2021)

MWV said:


> Embarrassing for who?  For me to be embarrassed would require me to care what a group of literal nobodies (not an insult, but almost everyone here is anonymous) think about me.
> 
> Consider, please, that in the very rare occurrences that I post here, there's always a purpose, and it has worked to accomplish my goals literally 100% of the time.


(((Coin merhant))) with a 4D chess plan. Trust the plan! Fuck off Califag. There is no master plan you are just a retard. You call us fucking nobodies? Your whore daughter ran off because she liked the attention of a bunch of nobodies. But lets forget that, right Moshe?



The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> *Ralph may have been swatted not long after iirc*
> View attachment 2527912
> View attachment 2527913
> View attachment 2527915
> ...


Where did you get these? Fuck you kike.


----------



## byuu (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Where did you get these? Fuck you kike.


Satan handed those screencaps out.
Turns out he's a bit of a dick.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> (((Coin merhant))) with a 4D chess plan. Trust the plan! Fuck off Califag. There is no master plan you are just a retard. You call us fucking nobodies? Your whore daughter ran off because she liked the attention of a bunch of nobodies. But lets forget that, right Moshe?


Why'd you delete this buddy? Is it because you realized they aren't Jews?


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Where did you get these? Fuck you kike.


Who do you think anti fed is?


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Sep 12, 2021)

byuu said:


> Satan handed those screencaps out.
> Turns out he's a bit of a dick.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Where did you get these? Fuck you kike.



Seems like the soldiers of the master race are fucking awful at opsec.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 12, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> Seems like the soldiers of the master race are fucking awful at opsec.


Very much so, rands lot is an interesting bunch, they scream fed but then allow their information to be put out in the public


----------



## thismanlies (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Where did you get these? Fuck you kike.


What I want to know is why you want Ralph's dox? I'm sure if you looked hard enough, you'd find the trailer number to his crack shack somewhere on the Farms.


----------



## David Spadem (Sep 12, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> You cant be schizophrenic and autistic you retard. Schizophrenia is something your kike leader, Surfer, has. How is Dingo an autist? He is an average working class white guy who defends his people. Not everyone in the fucking world has some stupid made up jewish problem that needs to be medicated away. I get alogging Ralph and Butters but fucking Dingo and Gator seem pretty normal to me. Even Dick Masterson isnt mentally ill he is just an example of a shitskin brain on lolbertarianism.


@CookofDoom242 Please Visit a Doctor and get the treatment you desperately need, at this point I’m fairly certain the mentally disabled community would prefer you didn’t make them look so retarded based off your online presence.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 15, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> This is Q-tard stuff. TRUST THE PLAN GOY! TRUST NICK (((FUENTES))) GOY! 2 MORE WEEKS GUYS!  Groypers are fucking brain dead idiots makes sense (((Fuentes))) would compare them to zogbots. What is the context of this?





CookofDoom242 said:


> Nick like a typical Catholic has had sex with multiple men.


Is he a Jew or a Catholic? Also Fuentes is a spic name, not a Jewish name.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 15, 2021)

He probably considers catholics to be kikes with extra steps. At least that's what I'd assume the edgelord siegefag atomwaffle satanist position on Catholicism would be.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Sep 15, 2021)

_RALPH IS /OURGUY/, TBH._

*Obese with saggy skin and hanging flesh
No muscle and weak
Pill addict
Alcoholic
Liberally minded with some pseudo-conservative values that he plays up to his gullible audience
Sexual deviant who releases revenge sex tapes of a barely legal, mentally ill White girl
Impregnated said mentally ill White girl and ditched so she could become a single teen mom
His son from the mentally ill White girl will grow up without a father figure, much like a nigger, and will most likely choose a life of crime or transsexualism
His "jcaesar187" pornhub profile showed a preference for interracial cuck porn
Has yet to celebrate aborted Black babies, only celebrates aborted White ones, and takes great enjoyment in this
His current girlfriend and soon-to-be-wife is an Italian Jew and her last name is a variation of "Moshe"
His current girlfriend and soon-to-be-wife is pregnant and will give birth to a child considered to be racially Jewish by their laws
Constantly tells Randbot to shut up if he spouts White Nationalist talking points*

But White Nationalists need to cut him some slack, because he's got a platform with 200 average viewers.
It's very important to our cause, tbh.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## There Is Light At The End (Sep 16, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2541510


----------



## A Logging Company (Sep 16, 2021)

I have some legitimate questions for @CookofDoom242 :

I understand you are a Satanist. What does being a Satanist mean to you?
When did you first get into Satanism?
What books/articles/videos lead you to becoming a Satanist?
When did you begin preforming Satanic rituals?
Have you been apart of any Satanic group?


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 17, 2021)

CookofDoom is Jewish and him calling everyone against him a kike is projection. 









						Satanism is Jewish at its core
					

For such a long time I have sensed that there is a hidden relationship between Satanism and Jews. Up to now I have not been able to wrap my...




					strangerinajewishworld.blogspot.com


----------



## Hüftpriester (Sep 17, 2021)

Just stopping by to wish @CookofDoom242 a belated happy Yom Kippur! I hope you have a nice bagel breakfast this morning after your days of fasting, jew fren.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 17, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Just stopping by to wish @CookofDoom242 a belated happy Yom Kippur! I hope you have a nice bagel breakfast this morning after your days of fasting, jew fren.


Happy uWu Kipper @CookofDoom242!
Oy gevalt, why stop at merely a bagel, you faygeleh. Do this nigger a chesid and get him some top quality, Memphis BBQ'd Ralphamale foreskin!

Hey @CookofDoom242 why is anime going to save the white race?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 18, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Just stopping by to wish @CookofDoom242 a belated happy Yom Kippur! I hope you have a nice bagel breakfast this morning after your days of fasting, jew fren.


His 4 days of fasting doesn't relate to food, it's 4 days being clean and free from futanari netorare incest doujins. 
And he broke the fast after 10 seconds.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 18, 2021)

McDaniels doesn’t really sound like a Jew name but then again Jewishness is passed down matrilineally so his mother is probably a jewess


----------



## Me262PrinceOfTurboJet (Sep 20, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> I have some legitimate questions for @CookofDoom242 :
> 
> I understand you are a Satanist. What does being a Satanist mean to you?
> When did you first get into Satanism?
> ...


He watched a few seasons of Lucifer while he was grounded, that's his qualification.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 20, 2021)

Meanwhile in the ninth level of the Inferno, Lucifer is watching the antics of @CookofDoom242 from the frozen lake he's stuck in and really regretting that whole trying to overthrow God thing.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Sep 28, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> McDaniels doesn’t really sound like a Jew name but then again Jewishness is passed down matrilineally so his mother is probably a jewess


On gab he said his mother's "clan" was Ludsen or something similar, but on some websites its listed as something else.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 28, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> On gab he said his mother's "clan" was Ludsen or something similar, but on some websites its listed as something else.


Then again I believe that Scotland was one of the few nations that didn’t expel the Jews. Not that there would be that many there anyway. Only being in small sections of Edinburgh, Dundee and Aberdeen on the east coast. 

Scotland was the refuge for the knights Templar and if you believe the reasons stated why they were investigated and disbanded, one could say the Templars were doing some pretty Jewy things


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh yeah @CookofDoom242 I forgot to ask… how was Yom Kippur? Did you atone?


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Sep 28, 2021)

Any Washington state users willing to get his court documents? You would have to go to the Whatcom County court to get the CD and papers from what I understand. Its 15 dollars for the CD.


----------



## veri (Dec 1, 2021)

@CookofDoom242 get on here we need your take on the ralph and rand breakup


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 1, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> @CookofDoom242 get on here we need your take on the ralph and rand breakup


Did Cooke put a spell or hex on Ralph!? omg guys he was srs


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 9, 2022)

You cant dox Cook on poa.st. His account was also completely nuked from search. It doesnt even say it was deleted. Just confirms poa.st is Rand's hugbox. I know graf is defederating with kiwifarms.cc because of TRS drama. Just goes to show these people are in a cult. Imagine playing defense for CuckofCoom.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 12, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> You cant dox Cook on poa.st. His account was also completely nuked from search. It doesnt even say it was deleted. Just confirms poa.st is Rand's hugbox. I know graf is defederating with kiwifarms.cc because of TRS drama. Just goes to show these people are in a cult. Imagine playing defense for CuckofCoom.


I thought Cook was still on the outs with Randland? Watched some streams over a month ago and they were all making fun of Cook, not letting him join the call


----------

